# Tory Burch quality



## MJDaisy

Hi all...

I know this post may be kind of unpopular, but has anyone else noticed Tory Burch quality to be sub-par? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE tory burch. I have 2 pairs of revas, 3 bags, and a TB wallet. I have noticed though that none of my items have great quality. I am in the process of trying to return my wallet because the Gold emblem has completely chipped. I am sorry but I have only had it a few months and for $200 I expect better. Also some of the handles of my bags have peeled, the inside mirror broke off one of my bags, etc. 

I still like her stuff and think it's really cute, but I am extremely hesitant to ever purchase anything TB again. 

Anyone else have the same opinions?


----------



## Stophle

So far I haven't had any problems with TB quality. I own one bag I purchased from one of her private sales, one pair of sunglasses (bought at an outlet), one of her canvas totes, and one pair of Revas (with more on the way). The quality has definitely not seemed sub-par for any of the items I have and has, instead, seemed pretty decent. At least on par with what I was expecting.  I'm sorry to hear you are having problems though.


----------



## pixiejenna

It seems to be a bit hit or miss. I have a pair of eddie flats which are fine and one handbag which is in good condition but I do feel the way the edging was done was subpar. It's not undone/unraveled but it is "rough" I posted pics in my review of what I'm talking about they could have sealed it better. Outside of that I'm pretty happy with the bag. I do tend to shop at nordies and use my nordies card so if I ever have a issue i can just return them no problem. Bloomies is pretty good on returns too. But I have read some posts here that were not happy with the quality of TB bags/shoes. I'd say buy from a department store you know you can return it or at least get the item repaired at no cost to you.


----------



## bellesandbeauxs

I have sunglasses, a coin purse (with the keychain), a bag, and flats.  I have the Robinson Satchel which is originally 550 USD, I believe.  I got mine for 288 USD.  I would never pay 550 though, especially after having it.  Don't get me wrong, I LOVE the bag, but I just don't think it's worth nearly $600.  I've only had it for a month, so I can't comment on long-term quality issues.  I haven't had any issues so far, really.  I think I got a pretty good deal on it.  I just don't think it's worth 550 as far as the stitching on the inside and such. 

I also find that the sunglasses are nothing special...granted I got those on sale too.  Pretty much all of my TB items have been on sale.  I LOVE the brand and think she has cute stuff, but I can't really justify the price point.  I've never had "designer" sunglasses before though, so I'm not really sure how the quality compares?

As far as the coin purse/keyring goes...I love it! and I actually think it's excellent quality considering I got it on sale for 66 USD (it retails for $95).  It's patent leather and seems very sturdy! I've only been using it for about a week.  I already have scratches on the keyring part, but I mean, that's to be expected with use.

Sorry for the long and rambly post!  But basically, I love TB, but I will continue to only purchase sale items most likely (with the exception of the flats, which I love, that never go on sale!)  Love the products, just don't think they're quite up to their price point quality wise.


----------



## Stophle

You know, after my post, I bought my first pair of new Revas, black with silver hardware. I wore them yesterday and before lunch the insole leather had already separated from the foot bed and was getting obnoxiously folded and bunched up under my heel. I am not at all impressed with that. I will be taking them back today.


----------



## mainguyen504

i bought a pair of revas ~dec. napa leather with silver hardware. yesterday i was at dinner and noticed my soles were coming off and the shoes were started to "talk".  
i will not be buying a new pair of revas in the future... i really did expect more from $130 flats.

eta. i do own a bag and sunglasses from TB and had no probs with those.


----------



## sammytheMUA

i use to stan for tory burch flats
but the last 2 pairs i bought completely fell apart within a month of wearing them NEVER again will i purchase tb shoes...


----------



## MJDaisy

sammytheMUA said:


> i use to stan for tory burch flats
> but the last 2 pairs i bought completely fell apart within a month of wearing them NEVER again will i purchase tb shoes...



that's too bad. i just purchased new revas...i hope they stand the test of time! i doubt it though...


----------



## Stophle

Update: I went back to the TB store on Saturday afternoon and exchanged my Revas. The salesgirl said that "never should have happened" (with the insole/lining pulling away like it did). I am wearing my replacement pair today and so far so good, the lining had already pulled halfway off the shoe by now, with the first pair.


----------



## smoltz

I really love Tory Burch clothes and shoes.  I buy at least 4-5 pieces from each season and have 10+ pair of shoes.  I just returned my second pair of TB sunglasses - thankfully, I purchased at Nordstrom.  I know sunglasses are a licensed item and probably not made by TB, but I found them to be terrible quality.  The lenses scratched more easily than any sunglasses I have ever owned.  I exchanged my first pair and experienced the same problem with the second pair. 

I have noticed that some of the shoes are better than others.  This is also true for the clothing. Some items look and feel incredibly well made and others seem hardly better than H&M. It's a real hit or miss, but for me, the style is often irresistible.  Shop from a good department store when you can!


----------



## boston

Very questionable quality. Went to many of her sample sales in ny...saw so many broken items especially shoes. Bought two boots so will see how this hold up.


----------



## devoted7

Stophle said:


> Update: I went back to the TB store on Saturday afternoon and exchanged my Revas. The salesgirl said that "never should have happened" (with the insole/lining pulling away like it did). I am wearing my replacement pair today and so far so good, the lining had already pulled halfway off the shoe by now, with the first pair.



That happened to mine too. Except, I haven't exchanged them/returned them yet. I bought them from bloomies but don't know if they would accept return/exchanges.

As for their quality, most TB is made in china. I think their flats are the only ones made in brazil.


----------



## khamereernebty

Hi 
What about the Halima Booties ? Do you guys know if the quality and comfort great ? Because I read such negatives reviews.


----------



## PurseMints

I have to say I'm surprised at some of these comments. I have three pairs of Revas and havn't had any issues with their soles. The leather on my black/gold revas is delicate and it has some scratches on it (esp on the front since it scrapes across the concrete once in awhile)... but I've had mine for over a year now. The other two are new but I've worn them a few times with no issues.


----------



## chloe.chloe

I hesitate to write negative reviews, but I just received last night a huge order from Tory Burch. I've had my eye on so many of her new Spring arrivals, so with the help of my work bonus I purchased some treats for myself. Almost all of it went back. I don't know if I'm used to above par quality from the other premier designer accessories I own, but I feel like $500 for a purse, $165 for sunglasses and $60 for earrings, I should be getting decent quality items. It's not small change, you know? Everything was "Made in China" and came wrapped in celophane. The backs of the earrings were bent when I took them out of the packaging. I've spent $28 on earrings from Anthropologie before and they were better quality than these were, I'm sorry to say. The sky blue Robinson Satchel, which I was SO excited about, had two metallic marks on the leather. The stitching was haphazard as well. But the marks were the dealbreaker for me. The sunglasses were chintzy and for the same price as my Ray Bans, I would have expected something a bit more substantial. I just wasn't impressed. The only thing I kept was the Robinson Blood Orange + Fuschia French Purse. The leather on it was not perfect, but it's pretty adorable. Has anyone else had a similar experience with her accessories and leather goods? I own lots of Kate Spade jewelry and sunglasses and all of these are beautiful and high quality, in my opinion, for a mid-range designer. I can't speak to Kate Spade bags though, as I don't own one.


----------



## deb118

YES!!! I still love her handbags and wallets, but I have a navy blue handbag that I bought directly from one of her stores that has turned black!  I asked if they could refinish it for me and they said no. Then I called TB customer service and they said I had to send a picture, original receipt and tags and then they would decide what to do. Nordstroms told me that if I bought it from them they would have no problem either refinishing it or returning it!  No questions asked. 



MJDaisy said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I know this post may be kind of unpopular, but has anyone else noticed Tory Burch quality to be sub-par? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE tory burch. I have 2 pairs of revas, 3 bags, and a TB wallet. I have noticed though that none of my items have great quality. I am in the process of trying to return my wallet because the Gold emblem has completely chipped. I am sorry but I have only had it a few months and for $200 I expect better. Also some of the handles of my bags have peeled, the inside mirror broke off one of my bags, etc.
> 
> I still like her stuff and think it's really cute, but I am extremely hesitant to ever purchase anything TB again.
> 
> Anyone else have the same opinions?


----------



## jlove

I own 5 TB handbags- all saffiano leather.  3 are black, 1 is bordeaux, 1 is cobalt blue.  The only complaints that I know of from reading comments on the d'ifferent stores websites are about her regular leather handbags.  I read that the quality on the bombe tote was not good overall in terms of longevity.  I can say that no designer is perfect- not even LV, etc.   We shall see how my bags wear over time.


----------



## gordomom

Hi ladies, 

I'm relatively new to TB, but really appreciate this discussion.  I've  been looking for a structured tote, so the large Robinson tote has been on my  radar.  I recently looked at the Robinson alongside a Longchamp Roseau at  Nordstrom.  I believe that they were about the same price point.  The SA  highly recommended the LC due to the quality.  However, I like the  extra center zip pocket on the TB.

A friend of mine ordered the pink one when it was on sale from the TB  website.  Overall it looks gorgeous, but one of the side snaps popped  out.  I was searching for similar issues on the Bay and saw that there  are others with this same issue.  Since she hasn't removed the tags yet, I think she should contact TB about an exchange.

Overall, it's not a huge issue, but as one of the other ladies mentioned, when you spend this much on a tote/bag, there shouldn't be quality issues.


----------



## ilvoelv

I have 12+ revas/flats and to be quite honest for the price the quality is sub-par. The soles wear quickly and the back foot part wears when you drive (the wear is pretty bad on my revas..) I wish the peeling was minimal but its not


----------



## ilvoelv

chloe.chloe said:


> I hesitate to write negative reviews, but I just received last night a huge order from Tory Burch. I've had my eye on so many of her new Spring arrivals, so with the help of my work bonus I purchased some treats for myself. Almost all of it went back. I don't know if I'm used to above par quality from the other premier designer accessories I own, but I feel like $500 for a purse, $165 for sunglasses and $60 for earrings, I should be getting decent quality items. It's not small change, you know? Everything was "Made in China" and came wrapped in celophane. The backs of the earrings were bent when I took them out of the packaging. I've spent $28 on earrings from Anthropologie before and they were better quality than these were, I'm sorry to say. The sky blue Robinson Satchel, which I was SO excited about, had two metallic marks on the leather. The stitching was haphazard as well. But the marks were the dealbreaker for me. The sunglasses were chintzy and for the same price as my Ray Bans, I would have expected something a bit more substantial. I just wasn't impressed. The only thing I kept was the Robinson Blood Orange + Fuschia French Purse. The leather on it was not perfect, but it's pretty adorable. Has anyone else had a similar experience with her accessories and leather goods? I own lots of Kate Spade jewelry and sunglasses and all of these are beautiful and high quality, in my opinion, for a mid-range designer. I can't speak to Kate Spade bags though, as I don't own one.



Yes, I've noticed the same with her bags/wallets etc. I avoid them.


----------



## jlove

I only order (except 1) from the website and have seen no problems with my bags.  I purchased the Robinson Satchel in cobalt blue.  It is lovely!  I hate to hear the complaints but appreciate them.  It just goes to prove that designers have to always be on their guard to ensure that their products hold up.  Like I said, I own 5 now- all Saffiano leather.  I would only recommend that you buy saffiano leather bags from her.  

The bag that I ordered elsewhere was on ebay.  It was an authentic large robinson tote.  I got it a lower price because of the snaps.  It didn't affect the quality of the bag- especially for the price.  I have had problems with the premier designers as well- brand new from the store.  Nobody is perfect.


----------



## bossalover

I have purchased a wallet from Tory but I ended up returning it because I really did not like the bulkiness of the wallet. I think 'bulkiness' is always the turn-off for the Tory Burch's wallets and handbags. They look good, but I really do not like how it feels in my hands. I saw a wallet in a similar design at Fendi but it felt much much much better in hands. I understand that comparing $500-600 range wallet and $150 wallet is not a fair comparison, but I just want to bring up the point that you cannot expect the quality of the luxury items from Tory.


----------



## candiebear

I've had my soles come undone from the base of the shoe, but I consider that wear and tear and I did trip a couple times so I'm pretty sure it's my fault they came undone. My leopard revas color wears off when it gets rubbed on stuff, so sad. But I remind myself it's all made in China and I purchase everything on sale. Otherwise, all my shoes look brand new still which is amazing given how often I wear it all.


----------



## grobertson23

So I just recently ordered the patent navy Robinson tote and wanted your opinions for Tory Burch patent leather. Would you say that it is better quality than a regular leather Robinson tote and would it be more resistant to normal wear and tear?


----------



## mrsrenaissance

grobertson23 said:


> So I just recently ordered the patent navy Robinson tote and wanted your opinions for Tory Burch patent leather. Would you say that it is better quality than a regular leather Robinson tote and would it be more resistant to normal wear and tear?


 
i don't own any tb bags (yet) but i do have a patent robinson wallet. i bought it in dec. & have been using it daily since. i'd say it's in like new condition. it's actually sturdier than i expected. i usually buy the same style wallet, but my leather ones would show wear & stretch faster. the patent holds it's shape well & i'd say it's more resistant to reg. leather. this is compared to other (non tb) leather bags i've owned


----------



## anabanana745

chloe.chloe said:


> I hesitate to write negative reviews, but I just received last night a huge order from Tory Burch. I've had my eye on so many of her new Spring arrivals, so with the help of my work bonus I purchased some treats for myself. Almost all of it went back. I don't know if I'm used to above par quality from the other premier designer accessories I own, but I feel like $500 for a purse, $165 for sunglasses and $60 for earrings, I should be getting decent quality items. It's not small change, you know? Everything was "Made in China" and came wrapped in celophane. The backs of the earrings were bent when I took them out of the packaging. I've spent $28 on earrings from Anthropologie before and they were better quality than these were, I'm sorry to say. The sky blue Robinson Satchel, which I was SO excited about, had two metallic marks on the leather. The stitching was haphazard as well. But the marks were the dealbreaker for me. The sunglasses were chintzy and for the same price as my Ray Bans, I would have expected something a bit more substantial. I just wasn't impressed. The only thing I kept was the Robinson Blood Orange + Fuschia French Purse. The leather on it was not perfect, but it's pretty adorable. Has anyone else had a similar experience with her accessories and leather goods? I own lots of Kate Spade jewelry and sunglasses and all of these are beautiful and high quality, in my opinion, for a mid-range designer. I can't speak to Kate Spade bags though, as I don't own one.



What was wrong with the sunglasses? I just got one of the new Tory styles at sunglass hut and I love them! In fact they are a lot nicer than the Michael Kors and 
Ralph Lauren sunglasses that I own.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

I have to agree with you Chloe.  Try as I might to find a Burch bag that doesn't possess sub-par quality in some form or fashion, I finally gave up.  I love, love, love, the styles, but something about the majority her bags look cheap.  I have always purchased bags from the higher-end designers, which taught me to look at things like stitching, quality of leather, durability, etc.  I just bought a Rebecca Minkoff bag that is breathtaking and looks every bit as expensive as the higher-end bags.  Maybe I am just anal.  However, at the end of the day it is money (for me) hard earned and I refuse to settle for the sake of wearing a designer label.  



chloe.chloe said:


> I hesitate to write negative reviews, but I just received last night a huge order from Tory Burch. I've had my eye on so many of her new Spring arrivals, so with the help of my work bonus I purchased some treats for myself. Almost all of it went back. I don't know if I'm used to above par quality from the other premier designer accessories I own, but I feel like $500 for a purse, $165 for sunglasses and $60 for earrings, I should be getting decent quality items. It's not small change, you know? Everything was "Made in China" and came wrapped in celophane. The backs of the earrings were bent when I took them out of the packaging. I've spent $28 on earrings from Anthropologie before and they were better quality than these were, I'm sorry to say. The sky blue Robinson Satchel, which I was SO excited about, had two metallic marks on the leather. The stitching was haphazard as well. But the marks were the dealbreaker for me. The sunglasses were chintzy and for the same price as my Ray Bans, I would have expected something a bit more substantial. I just wasn't impressed. The only thing I kept was the Robinson Blood Orange + Fuschia French Purse. The leather on it was not perfect, but it's pretty adorable. Has anyone else had a similar experience with her accessories and leather goods? I own lots of Kate Spade jewelry and sunglasses and all of these are beautiful and high quality, in my opinion, for a mid-range designer. I can't speak to Kate Spade bags though, as I don't own one.


----------



## siamese rescue

Prior to the President's Day Sale, my only experience with TB was a pair of plain, chocolate brown leather Miller flip flops that I bought many years ago. They're plain, with no embellishments, but their versatility was great! I could wear them on the beach or in a high end restaurant. I've worn them to death and finally, they're just about shot. 

I was excited to see leather Miller flip flops without the hardware emblem offered this season. I was willing to pay the almost $200 because I need a new pair. I purchased several pieces online without seeing or touching or feeling any of it in a store. 

My list included: Leather Stacked Hobo in royal tan ($465), Fletcher High Heel Sandal in royal tan ($350) and Tumbled Leather Miller Flip Flops ($195) also in royal tan.  I couldn't wait for the boxes to arrive. 

The boxing and display were nice, but like another member mentioned, the purse was in cellophane. "Made in China" - Packaging you'd expect cheap tank tops to be mass mailed in.  Well, it went downhill from there. Although the Fletcher High Heels are fabulous, they're not the same color as the other pieces, despite all being sold as "royal tan" - The Fletchers are a rich shade of luggage or saddle. They're heavy, but nice. 

Wish I could say the same for the purse and flip flops. I was in utter shock at how poor the quality of the purse was.  I'm still shaking my head.  It was in a cheap plastic bag and the leather felt SO cheap, flimsy, weak, low end for a bag that retails for almost $500. The color was awful. Very bland, dingy, ugly. I was equally sad that the flip flops did not feel anything like the pair I had from years ago. The difference in quality was obvious. I returned both.  Still, that purse was embarrassing.  Then it took me three weeks to be refunded.  

Despite this experience, I called TB to see if I could get Fleur High Heels in my size and the phone assistant said they didn't make them in my size (11...me and Paris Hilton wear 11's ha!) I was disappointed they didn't make them in my size because the Fletcher High Heels were very nice and I was willing to take the chance on the Fleur high heeled sandals.   In any event, I ended up stumbling across them on the Nordstrom site. In my size. The TB phone assistant was wrong, her company does make the shoes in my size. I ordered them from Nordstrom, got them within a week and they're pretty nice.  

Overall, I have to sadly admit I think TB quality is nowhere near what it once was. I was lusting after her sky blue Robinson bag (color looked so Parisian) but I just never mustered up the effort to take the chance.


----------



## margcl

I have to agree, the quality of Tory Burch is sub-par. To be fair though, I find my Louis Vuitton bags to not be of the greatest quality either. I have a pair of Tory Burch flip flops that I just recently got, and the upper sole is already fading in color, on top of the fact that they are not comfortable at all. Also, the square Tory Burch emblem on the side isn't made of nice, heavy metal, it seems almost plasticky and cheap. I also ordered and returned the Edye hobo in black, because I was convinced the bag was made of PVC, not real leather.

I do have a pair of flat espadrilles that have held up surprisingly well though, given that I have had them for a year and traversed across Europe and back to Texas in. They even got rain soaked multiple times, and I had to soak them in bleach to kill the smell and stains. I would comment on the quality of Reva flats, but mine are so painful I hardful wear them and never for long.

This whole thread makes me really nervous though, because I was planning on buying the Robinson Gusset Cross Body soon, but now I'm nervous to spend about 500 on something that may break apart quickly. Anyone know anything about the quality of that bag or whatever else? FYI Saks has a 20% off almost everything right now!


----------



## margcl

It's weird how esteemed Tory Burch has become, given the questionable quality of products. I'm not really a Coach fan, but I have to say, their quality is probably the best I've seen of designer/contemporary lines.


----------



## ladyglen

I have to agree with those that posted before me that while the styles of some of bags are really lovely (there was one about 18months ago that i thought of buying) that was close to $400.   But the leather and quality wasn't that great for a brand like Tory. Or for $400


I think that all of these companies are churning this stuff out As quickly and cheaply as possible as they become more popular.  Micheal kors is loosing their design originality as well.


----------



## Ceremony3

chloe.chloe said:


> I hesitate to write negative reviews, but I just received last night a huge order from Tory Burch. I've had my eye on so many of her new Spring arrivals, so with the help of my work bonus I purchased some treats for myself. Almost all of it went back. I don't know if I'm used to above par quality from the other premier designer accessories I own, but I feel like $500 for a purse, $165 for sunglasses and $60 for earrings, I should be getting decent quality items. It's not small change, you know? Everything was "Made in China" and came wrapped in celophane. The backs of the earrings were bent when I took them out of the packaging. I've spent $28 on earrings from Anthropologie before and they were better quality than these were, I'm sorry to say. The sky blue Robinson Satchel, which I was SO excited about, had two metallic marks on the leather. The stitching was haphazard as well. But the marks were the dealbreaker for me. The sunglasses were chintzy and for the same price as my Ray Bans, I would have expected something a bit more substantial. I just wasn't impressed. The only thing I kept was the Robinson Blood Orange + Fuschia French Purse. The leather on it was not perfect, but it's pretty adorable. Has anyone else had a similar experience with her accessories and leather goods? I own lots of Kate Spade jewelry and sunglasses and all of these are beautiful and high quality, in my opinion, for a mid-range designer. I can't speak to Kate Spade bags though, as I don't own one.



I have to agree with the quality of Tory Burch sunglasses, which I think are subpar to the priced tagged to it.  I think her glasses were one of my first TB purchases, and I'd have to say it'll be the last sunglass purchase from TB.  I remember after a few days of that purchase, I started to wonder where her products are made because I felt the quality of the sunglasses were comparable to my cheap random $5 buys at Forver21 and such.  So, I came to discover that they were made in China and was slightly disappointed.  However, I kept them anyways because they were so darling.  I have a few brands of designer sunglasses, and almost immediately I could definitely tell the difference with the Tory Burch's.  I was thinking about getting the large golld logo earrings for one of my friends for her birthday, but now I'm having second thoughts.


----------



## magshipmom

Ceremony3 said:


> I have to agree with the quality of Tory Burch sunglasses, which I think are subpar to the priced tagged to it.  I think her glasses were one of my first TB purchases, and I'd have to say it'll be the last sunglass purchase from TB.  I remember after a few days of that purchase, I started to wonder where her products are made because I felt the quality of the sunglasses were comparable to my cheap random $5 buys at Forver21 and such.  So, I came to discover that they were made in China and was slightly disappointed.  However, I kept them anyways because they were so darling.  I have a few brands of designer sunglasses, and almost immediately I could definitely tell the difference with the Tory Burch's.  I was thinking about getting the large golld logo earrings for one of my friends for her birthday, but now I'm having second thoughts.





I purchased the Contienetal wallet in Blood orange/orchid, and absolutely loved it, until after 6 weeks, the orange dye on all four corners started rubbing off, leaving behind a grey hue.  Not what I expected after 6 weeks of sitting in a handbag.  I took it back to the TOry Burch store, and they refused to exchange it for me.  They said that it was normal wear and tear!!!  Really????  After 6 weeks?  I have contacted Tory Burch corporate, and they have responded saying they apologize for the poor service I received at the store, and that someone would contact me shortly.  Anyone else had this same problem with the colored/dyed leathers??


----------



## VWongwichit

I got the 797 bag in elephant gray a while back and after just carrying it a few times it is already scratched and isn't keeping its shape.  I think in the future I'll stick with just the flats which I still love


----------



## smiley13tree

My friend purchased one of the wallets and the zipper fell off. She took it to the store and they replaced the zipper but it has since fallen off again...

However, my reva flats have held up well. Have had them for almost 2 seasons now.


----------



## Ammelle76

jlove said:


> I own 5 TB handbags- all saffiano leather.  3 are black, 1 is bordeaux, 1 is cobalt blue.  The only complaints that I know of from reading comments on the d'ifferent stores websites are about her regular leather handbags.  I read that the quality on the bombe tote was not good overall in terms of longevity.  I can say that no designer is perfect- not even LV, etc.   We shall see how my bags wear over time.


I love Tory Burch, and I own several shoes, flip-flops and accessories.  I bought the bombe tote a couple years ago and I can attest that longevity is an issue   I was so disappointed as I really loved the bag.  I expected more for the value.


----------



## jlove

Ammelle76 said:


> I love Tory Burch, and I own several shoes, flip-flops and accessories.  I bought the bombe tote a couple years ago and I can attest that longevity is an issue   I was so disappointed as I really loved the bag.  I expected more for the value.



How awful..alas this is another confirmation of the poor quality of her regular leather bags......I think that my patent saffiano Robinson tote will stand up since it is not an every day bag and patent.  I at one time looked at the bombe tote as my first purchase from her but changed my mind after hearing complaints.      
I do hear awesome things about her shoes though


----------



## Ammelle76

jlove said:


> How awful..alas this is another confirmation of the poor quality of her regular leather bags......I think that my patent saffiano Robinson tote will stand up since it is not an every day bag and patent.  I at one time looked at the bombe tote as my first purchase from her but changed my mind after hearing complaints.
> I do hear awesome things about her shoes though



Yes, I was so disappointed.  I sold my Gucci black tote and replaced it with the TB handbag because I wanted a less flashy tote.  I sooooo it regret now.  Shoes, on other hand, are awesome.  The Reva and Eddie flats are very comfy.  I highly recommend.  Just make sure to try them on first because you may need to go a 1/2 size up.  This was the case for me when I bought the Eddie flats


----------



## jlove

Ammelle76 said:


> Yes, I was so disappointed.  I sold my Gucci black tote and replaced it with the TB handbag because I wanted a less flashy tote.  I sooooo it regret now.  Shoes, on other hand, are awesome.  The Reva and Eddie flats are very comfy.  I highly recommend.  Just make sure to try them on first because you may need to go a 1/2 size up.  This was the case for me when I bought the Eddie flats



Ooh..replacing the Gucci..ouch ouch.  Thanks for the advice on the shoes.


----------



## Elbby

hi ladies!
I am new to this forum. I just wanted to ask you guys for your opinion on a TB bag i just bought. I bought the nylon ella black tote and it is simply amazing, thing is i bought it off a ebay so i am a bit iffy about the bag. I notice that everything is perfectly fine but the outside buttons i see are plain, online i see that they have some imprints on it? can't catch what it says though, Please let me know if my bag is real or fake or old! Thanks


----------



## VWongwichit

Ammelle76 said:
			
		

> Yes, I was so disappointed.  I sold my Gucci black tote and replaced it with the TB handbag because I wanted a less flashy tote.  I sooooo it regret now.  Shoes, on other hand, are awesome.  The Reva and Eddie flats are very comfy.  I highly recommend.  Just make sure to try them on first because you may need to go a 1/2 size up.  This was the case for me when I bought the Eddie flats



I Completely agree!!  I love my flats but the bags don't hold up well at all.


----------



## tnguyen88

MJDaisy said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I know this post may be kind of unpopular, but has anyone else noticed Tory Burch quality to be sub-par? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE tory burch. I have 2 pairs of revas, 3 bags, and a TB wallet. I have noticed though that none of my items have great quality. I am in the process of trying to return my wallet because the Gold emblem has completely chipped. I am sorry but I have only had it a few months and for $200 I expect better. Also some of the handles of my bags have peeled, the inside mirror broke off one of my bags, etc.
> 
> I still like her stuff and think it's really cute, but I am extremely hesitant to ever purchase anything TB again.
> 
> Anyone else have the same opinions?


I've actually had problems with most of my TB items. I had a small east and west robinson tote bag-- the saffiano leather is suppose to be scratch resistent--- but scratches fairly easily and the handles peeled off  in the 2 months that I had it. My patent cosmetic bag has the TB logo and the logo is starting to come out. Lastly, I have a soft pebbled leather amanda crossbody--and the color and the leather rubs off pretty easily. I am very carfeul with my bags-- so this is a quality issue. I think I exchanged my tote bag about 4 times and finally gave up on it-- THANK GOD Tory Burch has amazing customer service, and gave me my money back. ; ) Cute but quality is very sub par


----------



## girlygeek

I don't have any bags or shoes, but I do own the wrap bracelet. When I purchased mine, I was trying to pick a nice one and I did notice that a lot of the new pieces are either scratched, or have tarnishing studs... and they are all brand new! I'm extra careful with mine. The bracelet is made in USA.


----------



## CCmoiselleCC

I have sooooo many Tory Burch shoes.  2 pairs of boots, 2 Revas, like 6 pairs of wedges and I think her shoe quality is amazing.  I haven't had any issues yet.  And my boots are like 4-5 years old and I wear them NONSTOP in the winter.

I only have 1 bag---the reva clutch i think is the name and its done well by me so far.  No complaints here.


----------



## bellesandbeauxs

Ceremony3 said:


> I have to agree with the quality of Tory Burch sunglasses, which I think are subpar to the priced tagged to it.  I think her glasses were one of my first TB purchases, and I'd have to say it'll be the last sunglass purchase from TB.  I remember after a few days of that purchase, I started to wonder where her products are made because I felt the quality of the sunglasses were comparable to my cheap random $5 buys at Forver21 and such.  So, I came to discover that they were made in China and was slightly disappointed.  However, I kept them anyways because they were so darling.  I have a few brands of designer sunglasses, and almost immediately I could definitely tell the difference with the Tory Burch's.  I was thinking about getting the large golld logo earrings for one of my friends for her birthday, but now I'm having second thoughts.



I know this is a little OT but what sunglasses brands do you recommend? I only have one pair (and they are TB) but want to get a new pair soon! I was thinking Gucci or Chanel but ugh the price tag scares me


----------



## tnguyen88

bellesandbeauxs said:


> I know this is a little OT but what sunglasses brands do you recommend? I only have one pair (and they are TB) but want to get a new pair soon! I was thinking Gucci or Chanel but ugh the price tag scares me


 
I have one from BCBG for 90 something bucks and the quality is just that of the Gucci sunglasses that my mom has.


----------



## cnbbmw

I purchased a pair of aaden ballet flats and the soles are already worn.  They are so beautiful I would buy them again!!


----------



## Ceremony3

bellesandbeauxs said:


> I know this is a little OT but what sunglasses brands do you recommend? I only have one pair (and they are TB) but want to get a new pair soon! I was thinking Gucci or Chanel but ugh the price tag scares me



I've been lusting over the quilted Chanels for many years now lol, still can not justify the price attach to it.

Something reasonably priced with quality you can appreciate and notice right off the bat would be (for me that is): Versace, D&G, Raybans and Bvlgari.  I know Bvlgari may sound steep, but when you get them on sale they're totally worth it.  Oh and I love me some SPYS and Vogue (only about 90 bucks).   My secret is, I almost always get them on sale!


----------



## thatgirl07

VWongwichit said:


> I got the 797 bag in elephant gray a while back and after just carrying it a few times it is already scratched and isn't keeping its shape.  I think in the future I'll stick with just the flats which I still love



Oh no  I was looking to get a 797 bag.  Kinda worried now...


----------



## MJDaisy

thatgirl07 said:


> Oh no  I was looking to get a 797 bag.  Kinda worried now...



i have to say that the quality of her items have gone up in the past year or so in my opinion.

i was the OP on this thread...i am happier with my recent purchases.

everything is so darn cute that i will continue buying anyway


----------



## gordomom

MJDaisy said:
			
		

> i have to say that the quality of her items have gone up in the past year or so in my opinion.
> 
> i was the OP on this thread...i am happier with my recent purchases.
> 
> everything is so darn cute that i will continue buying anyway



Oh that's good feedback!  I've just gotten interested in TB in the last year or so.  A friend bought a Robinson tote and one of the side snaps was missing, which was the case with several listings that I viewed before giving up on the Robinson.  This gives me hope because I really like the designs!!  Thanks!!


----------



## lettuceshop

I have had only one issue with a Tory purse (I currently own 5) but the one I have a problem with is used more than the others. I have a cream Audra purse that has worn really badly on all corners and under the handles, I doubt it's going to make it a year, I'm gentle on my stuff so I have to agree with sub par quality. I did come across sunglasses at Marshall's and even at 49.99 I passed on them, they just seemed flimsy and not worth the money. The last purchase was a large Channing tote and my only issue with that was that the hardware pinched the skin on my upper arm, bad design issue I suppose. I will think twice before another bag purchase. I do have some clothing and have no issues with that.


----------



## nndo4

I haven't had problems but I do agree that prices aren't equal to the quality expected. I have 2 bags and 2 wallets that seem fine for $500 because I'm comparing them to my Prada, LV, Hermes, Chanel, Celine, YSL....etc. then all of my clothes have been dry cleaned and steamed to last me for 6 years. I shopped there since I was 16 and now I'm 21  the quality has changed but not as dramatic as some are making it sound. I have the kissing fx belt and a goo amount of jewelry too. No sunglasses since I only like Prada, Chanel, Marc Jacobs, and Dolce and Gabbana.  No boots either since I have big calves. And the reva flats I have 3...black, red, and tan brown.


----------



## nndo4

thatgirl07 said:


> Oh no  I was looking to get a 797 bag.  Kinda worried now...


I have a red 797 ad just bought the plum color suede and a tan cross body..I love mine. Maybe women shouldn't throw their purses around or stuff too much in them


----------



## Litsa

I agree that Tory Burch's quality is terrible for the price point.  I've bought two items of hers - black leather Reva flats and an Amanda logo clutch.  

The Reva flats I wear as my main flats (while also rotating others), and they are just such bad quality.  I've had them since last year and the bottom is wearing thin already, the inside is coming up from the sides, plus they're all scratched up in the front and back.  The leather is way too soft for this kind of shoe, and it just doesn't hold up well at all.  I also wore them while in Paris on vacation with friends.  We got stuck in a rain storm.  Their flats held up fine.  Mine turned my feet black!  The color came off on my feet.  Awful!  Will never buy again.

The Amanda clutch has held up pretty well.  The leather feels much more durable.  Problem is the medal emblem in the front has scratches on it, and you can see the brass underneath the silver coating.  The leather border on the top of the bag under the flap is starting to come apart a little too.  But compared to my Revas, it's doing pretty good.


----------



## xxjoolisa

thatgirl07 said:


> Oh no  I was looking to get a 797 bag.  Kinda worried now...



I still use my Robinson satchel.. it holds up super well... though it has scratches, I should say it is the everyday bag for me 'cause I usually use this bag rather than my other more expensive bags...

And I just bought a 797...


----------



## xxjoolisa

Litsa said:


> I agree that Tory Burch's quality is terrible for the price point.  I've bought two items of hers - black leather Reva flats and an Amanda logo clutch.
> 
> The Reva flats I wear as my main flats (while also rotating others), and they are just such bad quality.  I've had them since last year and the bottom is wearing thin already, the inside is coming up from the sides, plus they're all scratched up in the front and back.  The leather is way too soft for this kind of shoe, and it just doesn't hold up well at all.  I also wore them while in Paris on vacation with friends.  We got stuck in a rain storm.  Their flats held up fine.  Mine turned my feet black!  The color came off on my feet.  Awful!  Will never buy again.
> 
> The Amanda clutch has held up pretty well.  The leather feels much more durable.  Problem is the medal emblem in the front has scratches on it, and you can see the brass underneath the silver coating.  The leather border on the top of the bag under the flap is starting to come apart a little too.  But compared to my Revas, it's doing pretty good.



The Reva flats suck... It hurt me so bad at the heels... and yes, my toes were all black after wearing them for like a morning only!

But the bags are still fine for me. A lot of things are made in China nowadays, I dont really have a problem with that. Made in China does not mean it is bad... Your iPhone is made in China.. and it is not that bad.


----------



## Shopgirlsh87

I have read through this thread and most of you focus on leather accessories, etc.

I want to highlight their quality of clothing that I unfortunately also feel that is not as good as I expected it to be.

I ordered this jacket (thank god on sale) but original price was over 500USD
http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/tory-burch-leandra-crop-jacket/3261658

To be honest, when I received, don't get me wrong, I love the design but the quality is just really so so. I have only worn it three times and it starts to appear tiny balls of the fabric. Also the material in overall is not what I expected either...



I also bought the gardner blazer and wasn't too fond of the quality either.

http://www.designerdiscounted.com/sale/tory_burch/tory_burch_navy_and_creme_gardner_blazer.html

I think it is so sad because I LOVE the design of her clothes, but the quality is just really mediocre.

A brand which quality is great is Milly. Do you agree?
Alice + Olivia is also nice considering they don't really use exclusive materials, but at least the clothes are really well-done. Not like Tory Burch which gives me the impression of sloppyness.


----------



## caramelize126

Bump!

I am thinking about buying the Elina boots as a christmas present for my sister, but am concerned about the quality. Does anyone have any experience with her boots, or the pebbled leather they use?


----------



## chicagocat

I have resoled at least two Reva flats and once fully returned to Nordstrom a pair of flats that had lost some decal on them... Quality is such that I would not buy their bags, just shoes for style and I love their tunics and pants. I only buy on sale. fwiw, I was at Sawgrass Mills outlet on Dec 23 and they had Tory Burch outlet... there was a line to get in the store!! (one body in= one body out)... quality doesn't seem to affect sales!


----------



## charleston-mom

I also have had very bad luck with Tory Burch items and don't buy them anymore.  I don't know why anyone buys the Reva flats.  I wore my 4-5 times and then came close to throwing them out.  They sit in my closet now.

Bought her sunglasses once - never again.  The decal on the arm fell off after two wearings.


----------



## Snowqueen!

It is too bad so many people have had issues with Tory items. I have had really great luck with the footwear I have bought. Most of my flats are from Tory as they work really well for my narrow feet.

I have purchased 4 pairs of wedges, 2 pairs of driving loafers and around 10 pairs of flats over the last 4 years or so. I did have one pair of black Revas start coming off the sole at the front on the first wearing. Customer service was great and they were replaced without issue. Every other pair of shoes has been a workhorse and has held up really well.

I purchased two of the bow Eddies and wondered how well they would wear as the soles seem very thin, but I have been alternated the two pairs of shoes for the last six weeks or so and both pairs still look nearly new.

On the other hand, I haven't been blown away by the quality of most of the clothing and no longer even look at any garments.


----------



## MissRachel

I too have had good luck with Tory Burch shoes... I have had a pair of suede Revas for almost 2 years (bought them to go with a semi-formal dress because they matched a color in the dress exactly). I haven't exactly taken care of them, either, and they've held up marvelously. The only true sign of wear is on the toes (which is pretty unavoidable if you ask me) and on the heel, which worn down slightly on the very edge... and that happens to all my shoes sooner or later; I think it has to do with how I walk lol. 

If they hadn't stretched out so much I would say they are perfect shoes. They're bright purple and I get compliments on them all the time. I also got a pair of classic black Revas for Christmas, and so far I have nothing but good things to say about them. They were packaged impeccably and smell like lovely leather, and while I haven't worn them out yet they seem to fit well and don't squeak or pull or anything when I walk.

I have attached a picture of the toes of my suede Revas to show you all what they look like after 2 years.  I think the type of suede they are is called "powder suede" which is a little sparkly. I wish you guys had better luck with TB! I really like the style of most all of her things... I'm not sure if I'd buy a bag, since the general consensus is that they're not that great, but I think I want a cardigan and a belt.


----------



## LawQT1908

caramelize126 said:


> Bump!
> 
> I am thinking about buying the Elina boots as a christmas present for my sister, but am concerned about the quality. Does anyone have any experience with her boots, or the pebbled leather they use?



I got the Elina ballets flats for Christmas from my mom and love them! Of course, I can't speak to the quality of this pair but I will say that my other Tory Burch flats that I have had for a little over a year are holding up nicely. I honestly believe that many of the quality issues are related to the use. My daughter essentially destroyed her Tory Burch & Ugg flip-flops that I bought her last summer. The strap broke on the left TB flip-flop and I honestly don't know what happened to the Uggs but know that the entire middle part (that goes in between the toe) is broken. Do I think that either pair had quality issues? No... my daughter wore them everyday as if she didn't have other shoes to wear last summer.  If you went ahead I bought the Elina boots for your sis for Christmas, I'm sure she loved them!


----------



## manolowardrobe

I'm eyeing a pair of Tory Burch wedges on Outnet for ages. But the shipping is pretty expensive... and I don't want anything else. Bah humbug.


----------



## MmMacarons

I think overall Tory Burch bags are so fun and colorful!! It's hard to resist how adorable they are.  Sadly, I was so head-over-heels for Tory Burch until I purchased a Saffiano leather side bag for work and the leather started to peel after 4 months of use!! I take very good care of my bags too (never set them in the floor, never throw them around, i.e..) Needless to say, my Tory Burch obsession has been curbed.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

I think Tory Burch is really a hit or miss. I have the reva flats which held up fine (although super painful) but my caroline flats are just terrible. I had get them exchange the first time since they were so poorly made. You could actually see the glue underneath the logo. I still kept the exchanged pair because i really loved the nude color. The wallets and accessories on the other hand have held up perfectly fine. I'm really not sure how this brand got as popular as it did, but i still wouldn't pay full price for anything TB.


----------



## AllisonFaith

My flats didn't hold up well for me, and I have a hobo handbag w/ gold chains on the strap (not sure the name) and the opening is definitely wearing down greatly . My zipper card hold didn't wear well either, maybe because its metallic?  And my tortoise shell bangle has a crooked TB symbol and I'm afraid to straighten it because it may break.  

I have three pairs of flip flops.  The wedge pair broke.  The one flat pair's design rubbed off onto my feet.  But the other flat pair are wonderful, they are the oldest, so maybe quality of the flip flops went down.

I do love the look of TB things though!


----------



## babybluegirl

i have more than 20 pairs of tory burch shoes, mostly the sally wedges.  i find the 2 1/2 inches height is perfect for most occasions.    i have no complaints about the quality.    in fact i wouldn't mind buying more, but i have a future to think of. 

the bags and the rest of stuff she sells, i find a bit overpriced though. i mean, for what it is.


----------



## nyatl

They replaced my missing logo on one shoe free of charge, they actually sent me 2 logos


----------



## floodette

i have several wedges, the lesther of seasonal models like natalya scuffs very easily and smells like che,cal. regular line such as sally holds up better. patent leather wears like steel.


----------



## lindacris

I have a pair of barely worn boots that have had the inside lining come apart making it very hard to wear them.  My shoe repair guy could not fix without changing the outside of the boots so I've email TB to see if they will fix.  Will update when they reply.


----------



## GG12300

I just purchased my first Tory Burch bag! I was hesitant about buying it because I've read reviews that the leather color can rub off on you and that if the bag gets any water on it it will stain. I was wondering if anyone has had a problem like this? I wanted to wear my bag today but it was suppose to rain and I was nervous about it getting stained. Will leather protector or rain guard be a good idea? Anyone know a good leather protector?


----------



## harlem_cutie

GG12300 said:


> I just purchased my first Tory Burch bag! I was hesitant about buying it because I've read reviews that the leather color can rub off on you and that if the bag gets any water on it it will stain. I was wondering if anyone has had a problem like this? I wanted to wear my bag today but it was suppose to rain and I was nervous about it getting stained. Will leather protector or rain guard be a good idea? Anyone know a good leather protector?



what kind of bag did you buy? Saffiano leather on the Robinson line is the most durable for everyday wear but prone to scratches. The leather on the Amanda line is also nice and thick but lighter than saffiano leather. I have worn my leather TB bags in the rain and have not had any water issues and have not used any protectant. I've only had color rub off on white pants. You may experience denim transfer, though.


----------



## GG12300

harlem_cutie said:


> what kind of bag did you buy? Saffiano leather on the Robinson line is the most durable for everyday wear but prone to scratches. The leather on the Amanda line is also nice and thick but lighter than saffiano leather. I have worn my leather TB bags in the rain and have not had any water issues and have not used any protectant. I've only had color rub off on white pants. You may experience denim transfer, though.



I'm not sure what line my bag is from. I got it at an Outlet store. It's a very soft leather. I didn't use it again today because it was snowing and for the amount of money I spent I don't want it to get ruined but I also don't want to not be able to use it every day. hmm.


----------



## mcguffis

I got a keychain with a Reva Flat on it a few weeks ago at Christmas and it already broke  Hopefully the store will exchange. I also got a pair of aviator TB sunglasses from Lens Crafters that are horrible. The lenses pop out every couple of months. Those are the only two problems I've had with TB


----------



## matchatea

I have a pair of black/gold revas and although I love them, I hate their quality! within the first couple wears, I found scratches on the side and on the plate, and then after the first month the top of them are already ruined! like, chunks of leather was coming off! it's not like I kick and rub them into the concrete when I walk =_= very disappointed with the quality of their flats.


----------



## lillogadget

Bought a pair of black leather ankle booties and I've found them to be of exceptional quality. There was enough toe room and the foot bed was of a different material- almost fabric like. I suppose that's meant for preventing the foot from sliding forward. Only negative aspect of it is that the ankle part was hitting against me. After breaking them in, it didn't bother me at all. Other than that, they've the best quality ankle booties I've owned so far.


----------



## sohsoh

I bought a pair of tory burch aaden boots maybe 3-4 months ago? And the heels on my shoes are already almost destroyed. Maybe its because of the way I walk, but the wood is already coming apart on the bottom.

They're very cute and all, but if I have to baby my boots so the heel doesn't come apart, I shouldn't be buying shoes over 400 dollars :<


----------



## gabbyss

had a huge issue with TB with 3 pairs of wedge shoes recently purchased in store, I noticed all 3 had one thing in common... MADE IN CHINA, I am done with MIC shoes or accessories for that matter that cost pennies to make. I love TB but some of the mass production pieces lack quality.


----------



## meandanitoo

I have to agree with gabbyss...I find that items made in China are horrible quality....I purchased the TB Everly pump at their online store and wore them to work and had to take them off after only 10 minutes of wear. There was absolutely no padding in the bottom of the shoe - 4" of heel and no padding = excruciating pain. The t-bar was also pressing onto the top of my foot (the leather was pretty stiff) so it was double the pain. Upon closer inspection of the shoe I could see small air pockets on the heel due to bubbling and even a bit of glue at the sole. 
There were no reviews on this shoe when I bought them which I thought was a bit odd because I bought them pretty close to the end of the season and they were on sale. I wrote a review and it was never published although the company emailed me asking for photos of the shoe (before they made a decision about whether I could return them or not) and after I sent them offered me a gift card. In the end I just decided to keep the shoe and have the stretched a bit and add gel inserts. But it's the last time I order a product online from a retailer I have no experience with without first trying them on somewhere.


----------



## angel143

I'm not even sure how to describe the shoe I got. the design of the straps are exactly like ones on Emmy, but it has a small stiletto heel. (Sorry, I'm not very familiar with Tory Burch products.)  My boyfriend got it for me while he was in Vegas last year, and already the stitches are coming loose on the straps! So disappointing since I love the way they look. =(


----------



## MissNataliie

I'm interested in buying the Eddie bow flats, the Quinn quilted leather flats, and the Anise heels. I'm really excited about all of these shoes, but I'm not able to try them on and all of these negative reviews make me worry about the quality of all Tory Burch products. Does anyone own these or know about their quality?


----------



## pavilion

MissNataliie said:


> I'm interested in buying the Eddie bow flats, the Quinn quilted leather flats, and the Anise heels. I'm really excited about all of these shoes, but I'm not able to try them on and all of these negative reviews make me worry about the quality of all Tory Burch products. Does anyone own these or know about their quality?



I have the Quinns and they have worn well. I have not had any issues with them.


----------



## Cujo931

I would never buy anything from Tory Burch again. I have her Reva flats and I bought the Caroline mini bag. I find now everyone has the flats and the chain on the bag peeled off after a few months of carrying it. The chain was a gold-toned chain. Luckily I was able to exchange it at Holts. The SA from Holts said that the quality of Tory Burch bags weren't as good as Kate Spade bags for the same price point. I ended up getting a beautiful Kate Spade Gold Coast Metallic Evangeline in the colour Platinum.


----------



## MJDaisy

Cujo931 said:


> I would never buy anything from Tory Burch again. I have her Reva flats and I bought the Caroline mini bag. I find now everyone has the flats and the chain on the bag peeled off after a few months of carrying it. The chain was a gold-toned chain. Luckily I was able to exchange it at Holts. The SA from Holts said that the quality of Tory Burch bags weren't as good as Kate Spade bags for the same price point. I ended up getting a beautiful Kate Spade Gold Coast Metallic Evangeline in the colour Platinum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2123821
> View attachment 2123822



i actually think Kate spade is usually less expensive than tory. I agree, the quality of my kate spade merchandise is always a lot better than my tory. i just love the aesthetics of my tory burch more


----------



## Agg0727

MissNataliie said:


> I'm interested in buying the Eddie bow flats, the Quinn quilted leather flats, and the Anise heels. I'm really excited about all of these shoes, but I'm not able to try them on and all of these negative reviews make me worry about the quality of all Tory Burch products. Does anyone own these or know about their quality?



I have the Eddie bow flats and I think they are great. They are the most comfortable flats I've warn. Just make sure to order size up. I'm normally a 7.5, but need 8 in these


----------



## socialskipper

MissNataliie said:


> I'm interested in buying the Eddie bow flats, the Quinn quilted leather flats, and the Anise heels. I'm really excited about all of these shoes, but I'm not able to try them on and all of these negative reviews make me worry about the quality of all Tory Burch products. Does anyone own these or know about their quality?



Hi guys! First post here but have been reading TPF ever since the Missoni for Target debacle.

Wanted to weigh in on my experience with TB quality and specifically the Quinn quilted flats. I fell in love and HAD to have them.

I got them in early January and wore them only in my carpeted office suite for 6 weeks before the patent pulled away from the sole on the toe of the right shoe. I live in the Midwest and didn't want to ruin them in snow/salt so they literally were only worn on carpet. To say I was disappointed is a huge understatement!

TB Repairs told me I could send them back and in 4-6 weeks they could tell me if they could be repaired. Ha! Eventually they agreed to replace them for me. Props to them for the customer service. The associate I worked with really made a negative experience a positive one.

I now have my replacement pair but I'm sooo nervous it's going to happen again! I honestly don't know if I will ever buy another pair of TB flats but I guess I will reserve judgement until I see how these Quinns hold up. They're so cute and super comfy so I hope I don't have any more problems!


----------



## MissNataliie

socialskipper said:


> Hi guys! First post here but have been reading TPF ever since the Missoni for Target debacle.
> 
> Wanted to weigh in on my experience with TB quality and specifically the Quinn quilted flats. I fell in love and HAD to have them.
> 
> I got them in early January and wore them only in my carpeted office suite for 6 weeks before the patent pulled away from the sole on the toe of the right shoe. I live in the Midwest and didn't want to ruin them in snow/salt so they literally were only worn on carpet. To say I was disappointed is a huge understatement!
> 
> TB Repairs told me I could send them back and in 4-6 weeks they could tell me if they could be repaired. Ha! Eventually they agreed to replace them for me. Props to them for the customer service. The associate I worked with really made a negative experience a positive one.
> 
> I now have my replacement pair but I'm sooo nervous it's going to happen again! I honestly don't know if I will ever buy another pair of TB flats but I guess I will reserve judgement until I see how these Quinns hold up. They're so cute and super comfy so I hope I don't have any more problems!



Wow. I can't believe your first pair did that! That's crazy. I hope your second pair is perfect. I love the Quinn flats but I've bought so many shoes that were perfect for a month and then started to fall apart, I'm afraid anything Tory Burch will be the same.


----------



## socialskipper

MissNataliie said:


> Wow. I can't believe your first pair did that! That's crazy. I hope your second pair is perfect. I love the Quinn flats but I've bought so many shoes that were perfect for a month and then started to fall apart, I'm afraid anything Tory Burch will be the same.



Thanks! I really hope so too! I have several TB bags and articles of clothing that have been great, so I was super bummed when the shoe split.


----------



## viacarolina2394

My Pacey flats gold line came off 

and on my snakeskin rev as the emblem just fell off  IDK what to do. I bought them at Saks....


----------



## gordomom

I bought some Eddies and found that the padding was so flimsy that I could feel the platform under the heel stack.  It was a small round heel stack so it dug into my foot just walking around my hard flooring so back they went...&#128532;


----------



## Stophle

I own many pairs of Revas and have only had problems with one (most of the ones I own are the tone on tone leather emblem ones, the problem I had was with the metal emblem coming off my black leather pair). I also own a few TB bags and haven't had a problem with them until now. 

My husband bought me a sale plum colored large 797 bag from a boutique, as a combination birthday and Valentine's Day gift. Last week I noticed one of the "screws" had fallen off the strap. Turns out the "gold tone hardware" is just that, gold tone. It isn't even metal, it's plastic. The screw head broke right off the strap after using it for less than one month (I had it for a while before I changed into it). I'm not happy at all about that and am debating contacting customer service, but am not sure what all they could or would do. It's sad because the leather is amazing on the bag and reminds me of my Fendi spy bags.

I'm definitely beginning to question TB quality on certain styles of items. Sad, I wear Revas every day.


----------



## socialskipper

viacarolina2394 said:


> My Pacey flats gold line came off
> 
> and on my snakeskin rev as the emblem just fell off  IDK what to do. I bought them at Saks....



I bought my Quinns from Neiman Marcus. As long as you have proof of purchase to verify their authenticity, TB can repair them for you. I emailed them my NM credit card statement with the account number blacked out and that was considered an acceptable proof of purchase.


----------



## mommyful

sammytheMUA said:


> i use to stan for tory burch flats
> but the last 2 pairs i bought completely fell apart within a month of wearing them NEVER again will i purchase tb shoes...


Oh i kinda sometimes think about tb quality and m happy someone has too. One of my tb slippers broke after 2days of purchase one time. And the one i got from nordtrom for my birthday newly came out last year "large dakota" i love it and it
Is so pretty but there are already dots and signs of peeling that scares me cuz i wanted to keep it as long as i can.


----------



## nv0514

I agree.  My caroline flats tore on the sides after only a few months.


----------



## meandanitoo

I bought my first pair of pumps from Tory Burch at their end of season sale this past fall. The shoes retailed for $450 but I caught them on sale for $229 - The shoes were 4" tall and had absolutely no padding inside - I wore them to work and had to take them off after about 10 minutes of wear, they were so painful that it felt as though I were balancing barefoot on concrete on the balls of my feet! Also, the  t-strap part of the shoe was literally pressing down on the top of my foot and causing the metal closure to dig into the top of my foot. 

Upon close inspection I could see bubbling in the leather on the heels and some of the glue between the bottom of the shoe and the sole could be seen. The style of the shoe was really cute but the quality was just awful. That was just about enough for me and is the last time I purchase anything from Tory Burch.


----------



## toheavenx

I have not had a problem with the quality of the bags, but my revas are a different story. 

The first pair I ever bought, I ruined through my own fault (Revas on a pouring rain day) so I tried to be very careful with the second pair of Revas I bought. I wore it about 3-4 times out and the leather on the back of the shoe is already all torn. Not happy about this at all.


----------



## Syrenitytoo

socialskipper said:


> Thanks! I really hope so too! I have several TB bags and articles of clothing that have been great, so I was super bummed when the shoe split.


 
This is a bit odd for some people I bet, but the way I look at it is that I will spend money on things such as handbags as I can control where I set them but a shoe, that is expected to walk on the ground in many different climates - I cannot justify spending a lot of money on as I know it won't make it the duration.  It's as simple as that.  I do love TB handbags.  Robinson Double Zip, (albeit very heavy), love love the dome satchels, and am waiting for th 797 compliments of the Friends and Fans sale this week!!  Not to mention that I did in a weak moment go to Nordies to try on TB Revas and they simply were not comforable.  I ended up buying two pair of Sam Edelmans which I can wear for a whole day - the real test!


----------



## MJDaisy

my saffiano leather bags from tory burch are supposed to be scratch resistant. I think that is very untrue. i am sad to report that I have 3 saffiano leather torys (an orange robinson double zip, a luggage robinson dome, and a mint mini dome)...my orange robinson got scratched by my FINGER NAIL the other day, a significant scratch!!!! i'ms orry but a scratch resistant bag should not be getting marked up by my finger nail. I've also noticed the plastic edges of my bags get really dirty...i'm debating cleaning them with soap and water but am scared of messing it up more. I am really disappointed, if I'm paying $600 for a bag, I don't want my nail to scratch it. Especially if it claims to be "scratch resistant".


----------



## CoachCruiser

Geez, I'm new to TB and I saw a pretty grey foldover/flap purse that I was thinking of getting at the TB Outlet at the Wrentham Outlets in MA. But after reading all of these reviews I'm having second thoughts...! Thanks for all of your feedback; this is a very helpful thread.


----------



## socialskipper

Syrenitytoo said:


> This is a bit odd for some people I bet, but the way I look at it is that I will spend money on things such as handbags as I can control where I set them but a shoe, that is expected to walk on the ground in many different climates - I cannot justify spending a lot of money on as I know it won't make it the duration.



This is where it's a toss up for me. If I buy cheap shoes, they hurt my feet because they lack proper support or they fall apart. If I'm paying $250 for a pair of flats, I expect them to at least hold up! My mom keeps telling me to invest in good shoes, which is what I expect TB to fall under. I'm pleased to report that - knock on wood - my replacement Quinns have held up much better than the first pair so far!


----------



## MJDaisy

CoachCruiser said:


> Geez, I'm new to TB and I saw a pretty grey foldover/flap purse that I was thinking of getting at the TB Outlet at the Wrentham Outlets in MA. But after reading all of these reviews I'm having second thoughts...! Thanks for all of your feedback; this is a very helpful thread.



i think it depends on what you want. if you're going strictly for quality and a bag that can take a good "beating" if you will, I would not suggest tory burch. I continue to buy tory burch because i love the look of her logo and the way wearing the brand makes me feel. I don't expect her stuff to last the test of time, but I continue to buy. If you love the bag and can get a deal at the outlet, I vote go for it!


----------



## CoachCruiser

MJDaisy said:


> i think it depends on what you want. if you're going strictly for quality and a bag that can take a good "beating" if you will, I would not suggest tory burch. I continue to buy tory burch because i love the look of her logo and the way wearing the brand makes me feel. I don't expect her stuff to last the test of time, but I continue to buy. If you love the bag and can get a deal at the outlet, I vote go for it!



Thanks so much by your input, MJDaisy! I hope the bag is still there; not going until the weekend. I'll do a reveal if I'm lucky enough to get it. And p.s. I love her logo, too!!


----------



## brittanyscs

I first started having quality issues with my revas but jus blew it off as uncomfortable shoes like I have noticed so many other people say. Now looking back I've had problems with almost all of my tory items including my wallet/card holder, large logo earrings,
Now my most recent purchase of my never worn Caroline's that are two different colors on one shoe! Am I the only one having quality issues?? I adore this brand and would hate to have to write it off forever.


----------



## BagsRLoVe

I have the same flats & the same issue.. i had to exchange them once because I thought i had just gotten a bad pair. I still continue to buy TB but i know the quality isnt there....so i usually just look for deals and will never pay full price for anything because it really isnt worth it


----------



## Snowqueen!

I think the quality is spotty.  I have had really good luck with all my Revas except my black ones.  I have returned 3 pairs in a row to Nordstroms in the last year because the sole has started peeling off at the tip of the toes within three wearings.  All the wedges and Eddies I have purchased have been great.

Honesty, I keep trying on clothing in my local boutique, but the quality obviously isn't there in most of the dresses, shirts and sweaters I have tried.  I can find better quality at other stores for 1/3 of the price.


----------



## brittanyscs

BagsRLoVe said:


> I have the same flats & the same issue.. i had to exchange them once because I thought i had just gotten a bad pair. I still continue to buy TB but i know the quality isnt there....so i usually just look for deals and will never pay full price for anything because it really isnt worth it



I agree paying full price is a definite NO from here on out if I can even bring myself to purchase anything else!


----------



## brittanyscs

Snowqueen! said:


> I think the quality is spotty.  I have had really good luck with all my Revas except my black ones.  I have returned 3 pairs in a row to Nordstroms in the last year because the sole has started peeling off at the tip of the toes within three wearings.  All the wedges and Eddies I have purchased have been great.
> 
> Honesty, I keep trying on clothing in my local boutique, but the quality obviously isn't there in most of the dresses, shirts and sweaters I have tried.  I can find better quality at other stores for 1/3 of the price.



I purchased these from Nordstrom as well. I've never had to return anything there but hear great things about their return policy. I just need to decide on exchanging or returning.


----------



## jennytiu

I personally don't like TB items simply because I don't find the quality that well made to find a lot money for. Would rather save up for a Prada.


----------



## yif3n

brittanyscs said:


> I purchased these from Nordstrom as well. I've never had to return anything there but hear great things about their return policy. I just need to decide on exchanging or returning.


Nordstrom has the BEST returns policy!!!  My friend returned (unused) shoes 2 years later after purchase and they still accepted the return.  

But I definitely agree with you.... TB quality is subpar.  i just love the bright colors and her simple logo


----------



## ariadnerentz

So I find the shoes very comfy. The only flats I can wear without having a lot of blisters are the Caroline's. that bring said, after buying 3 pairs, I'm done with Tory. The quality is getting bad. I love the shoes, but they are only lasting about 5 months tops. I'm saving for chanel flats now. Very disappointed in the quality of Tory burch.


----------



## VioletteWaits

Oh thank goodness! I thought I was the only one!

I got a pair of black Revas at a Tory Burch Warehouse sale and only got a chance to wear them 3 times before the sole started to peel away from the shoe. I wish I was exaggerating. I love the look of these shoes and I actually found them to be really comfortable, but at this cost, I expect quality better than Payless. I'm reluctant to buy another pair and am looking to transition to another brand for cute flats.


----------



## missyb

I definitely do not think tb is worth the money. I have a pair of revas that are falling apart. A pair of flip flops im returning.  After wearing them once the front and back of flips is flipping up. I ordered a pair of shoes that stunk so bad I had to return them. They smelled so bad they stunk up my closet. I think she charges a lot for sub par quality


----------



## AnjaliLV

My husband bought me a TB foldover Amanda for my birthday last year and I absolutely loved the feeling of the leather and the vibrant colour! Unfortunately, the back pocket zipper was stuck and wouldn't open. That was a real turn off for me - $500 bag with such poor quality control? Returned it and bought my first LV instead. I have never looked back!


----------



## sunkissedstephy

I bought the Pacey Ballet Flats and I only wore it for a few times and the buckle came off while I was walking! I was so upset as I only had it for a few weeks. I still like Tory Burch but I don't think I'll buy things that are full price anymore.


----------



## allurella

i've only got one pair of reva's, and i like the quality, even though they're painful to wear for too long. sad to hear this, because i had planned to buy more from her


----------



## plumaplomb

I have found that the shoe quality is lacking, so I no longer buy Tory shoes.

I have one Tory bag.  It's beautiful but the logo is very fragile (the leather is already flaking from the T logo and I have carried it only twice -- and I BABY my bags).  Is this normal?


----------



## darlingm

Aw, im sorry to hear. I've never had any issues with most of their products. I did however have an issue with the leather on my sandals peeling once.


----------



## angelaira

I often shop at a store that sells returned items, and it is truly amazing how beat up some of the Tory Burch stuff looks after it has been returned. 
I have four pairs of Revas and a pair of leather sandals with the big gold logo on the front, and I love them all, but I do have a hole in the leather on the back of one of my gold medallion black revas already, and I haven't worn them for long. Considering the price, I would expect better.


----------



## ctester

So just a thought, why is it that even though supposedly Tory Burch has lower quality stuff, people will still buy items from the brand, even if only at sale price, considering it may fall apart soon? Is it just because of the brand name? I'm not judging - I find myself drawn to purchasing things simply because of the brand name......just a thought on fashion consumerism :3


----------



## dooneybaby

I just bought the Careen Mid-Heel Loafer at the online sale because I loved the style. When I got them they were way too small, so I had to reorder a half-size up and I'll just return the other shoes to a Tory Burch store. 
They're actually my first Tory Burch shoes and since they were on sale, I'm willing to give them a try. But full price Tory Burch? No way!


----------



## purseaholic90

I bought Tory Burch Eddie Flats in Camel Patent Leather. It hasn't even been a month and the leather already started ripping. I've only worn them probably less than 10 times! I'm a little disappointed with the quality of the the shoes. I admit that they're comfortable but they didn't even last a month! Looking at the rip, the patent leather is _paper thin_ so after a couple wears, I'm guessing it's pretty easy for the leather to rip. I'm not sure if I will be buying any more of the flats after that purchase.


----------



## ViCharm

I was so close to purchasing a TB Robinson double zip tote.... It was 25% off yesterday .... And I didn't purchase because of the stitching was terrible, the saffiano leather was scratched and the black coloring was dried in some places... I was sad  I thought the boutique would be different.


----------



## Elvawith

I remember buying some flats in 2009 and the quality has gone down tremendously. I love TB but agree with other posters, the quality just isn't there for the price point. Maybe too much growth too quickly? Who knows.


----------



## AEGIS

BagsRLoVe said:


> I have the same flats & the same issue.. i had to exchange them once because I thought i had just gotten a bad pair. I still continue to buy TB but i know the quality isnt there....so i usually just look for deals and will never pay full price for anything because it really isnt worth it




that's how i feel about the brand except for their clothing. i saw that retail for reva flats is $400 after tax! def. not worth it.


----------



## AEGIS

ctester said:


> So just a thought, why is it that even though supposedly Tory Burch has lower quality stuff, people will still buy items from the brand, even if only at sale price, considering it may fall apart soon? Is it just because of the brand name? I'm not judging - I find myself drawn to purchasing things simply because of the brand name......just a thought on fashion consumerism :3





she makes cute stuff...but i have never paid even close to retail for anything TB.  the price i pay for the items are worth it to me. for example i got a pair of low heels for $60 from a consignment shop. that is a good price for a leather shoe imo.


----------



## eritrejo

I like TB things but no my favs i won a beautiful makeup bag last xmas in a bank Twitter promo and its really cute but the printing is fading with the use, also one if my bff, that has enough money to buy new bags have two or 3 bags, but i found them not as great for the price, even she borrowed me a black ella tote and found it so, how can i say... Poor in quality that really disapointed me, i was thinking in buying one but i'll better search for a pre-owned burberry or coach. I wondered i was being just jeallous saying TB is sooooo over priced. Good evening ladies


----------



## liverpoolhuni

I just treated myself to a Robinson as it was 50% off in the sale online, when I got it i was a little disappointed in the quality for what should have been a £500 bag. I took her out one and was so protective of her as it just didn't feel like I could use it. The stitching on the strap and the pulling on the d rings from using the long strap worried me even though it was barely filled! Needless to say I emailed the Customer Services and they have advised me to return the bag. Such a disappointment when I thought I'd found such a bargain. Would think twice about buying from TB in the future. Lets hope I get a speedy refund so i can start looking for an alternative!


----------



## CocoCherie

I only own two pair of reva's and I can't complain about the quality. They're great shoes. However, I wouldn't pay full price since I think that's just really a lot of money.


----------



## LinneaBee

I really hope that TB starts to read the reviews that are out there both here and on the website, the quality of TB has just become really disappointing. I love the styles and colors, but cannot accept the poor quality.

On my black Reva flats that were pretty new I had probably worn them 10-15 times before the gold logo just popped off! All of a sudden the screw part just loosened and the whole logo flopped around, it was so embarrassing!

I have several pairs of Revas, but I honestly won't be buying more of them. I have a pair of the brown leather with the leather logo, and they have this plastic on the inside that gives me hot feet and blisters everytime I wear them for a long period of time. Which SUCKS since I think they are so cute. Scary though because when I went to Nordstroms the other day the pair they had of those on display looked trashed, and more because of the quality of them than anything else.


----------



## Litsa

I have a pair of Revas and an Amanda clutch but don't plan on buying any more Tory Burch because of quality issues on both items.

These Revas are actually my 2nd pair.  I bought an all black leather pair (leather logo) and they started wearing out so fast.  I wore them a lot because I bought them to be my go-to flat.  For the price, I wanted a pair of flats that would take a beating and I could wear often.  These flats do not meet those standards!  My first pair started wearing out in the front and back after only a few wears.  The inside sole started peeling up front front eventually too.  I thought it was a defective pair.  I bought another pair to replace those, this time with the silver logo.  Same problems.  The front part is starting to form a hole, and I've only had them for a year.  They don't wear well at all.  For the money, they should last MUCH MUCH longer.

For my Amanda bag, the silver logo on the front has scratches on it where you can see the brass underneath the silver coloring.  Some of the silver on the chain strap is coming off too.

Just bad quality all around.  Not worth the money.


----------



## starshar

I have a pair of classic revas. And everytime I wear it, it makes my toes black! I dont know where the dirt or black substance comes from, but it kind of got itself in between my toe nails and toes. I tried reaching and wiping, but honestly have no idea where the source is from since the tissue is not stained. This is one WEIRD problem. Anyone has the same issue? Mine is from shopbop.


----------



## Litsa

I had this issue too.  I wore them out once and got caught in a rain shower.  When I got back home, my whole foot and toes were black.  My two friends who were also wearing flats (cheaper flats too) had no stains or problems.  I don't know how that happens.



starshar said:


> I have a pair of classic revas. And everytime I wear it, it makes my toes black! I dont know where the dirt or black substance comes from, but it kind of got itself in between my toe nails and toes. I tried reaching and wiping, but honestly have no idea where the source is from since the tissue is not stained. This is one WEIRD problem. Anyone has the same issue? Mine is from shopbop.


----------



## mlr88

Not only the shoes are bad quality , I have 3 tory burch handbags and each one has something bad in it, the first one its a roslyn satchel in hot pink, and the corners are turning WHITE! horrible, the second one the "glue" on the strap its coming off, same as the third one which is a perforated logo in red  so sad because I own cheaper stuff but greater quality. Don't know if its worth the money, because believe me when I say I take care of my bags like crazy !


----------



## BJLee

I purchased a red Tory Burch bag about two years ago. The leather has degraded to the point where it is no longer usable, and I carried it only in the winter. The color has become splotchy and makes the purse look very dirty. I took it to a premier leather cleaner/restorer and they said nothing could be done. It is just poor leather, they said. They added that they had had problems with Tory Burch bags in the past. They produced another one, a canvas bag that in less than a year had worn totally through in one spot and had glue stains that had leaked through. Other color was starting to bleed. 
   I purchased a Cole Haan bag for summer the same day I purchased the Tory Burch bag. It still looks like new and has worn wonderfully. It also came with a lifetime guarantee. Not so with TB. When I spend more than $500 for a purse, I expect it to last for more than two years. I will NEVER purchase another Tory Burch product. I believe they are of poor quality -- poor wokmanship and poor materials.


----------



## ladyglen

BJLee said:


> I purchased a red Tory Burch bag about two years ago. The leather has degraded to the point where it is no longer usable, and I carried it only in the winter. The color has become splotchy and makes the purse look very dirty. I took it to a premier leather cleaner/restorer and they said nothing could be done. It is just poor leather, they said. They added that they had had problems with Tory Burch bags in the past. They produced another one, a canvas bag that in less than a year had worn totally through in one spot and had glue stains that had leaked through. Other color was starting to bleed.
> I purchased a Cole Haan bag for summer the same day I purchased the Tory Burch bag. It still looks like new and has worn wonderfully. It also came with a lifetime guarantee. Not so with TB. When I spend more than $500 for a purse, I expect it to last for more than two years. I will NEVER purchase another Tory Burch product. I believe they are of poor quality -- poor wokmanship and poor materials.


I  looked at some TB bags, wonderful style etc, but the leather is just not as nice as others in that price point.  I agree with you I have Cole Haan that haven't aged at all.
I think as her brand is growing so quickly they are churning goods out as quickly as possible and cutting corners to squeeze every profit.


----------



## AminaSinmaz

MJDaisy said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I know this post may be kind of unpopular, but has anyone else noticed Tory Burch quality to be sub-par? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE tory burch. I have 2 pairs of revas, 3 bags, and a TB wallet. I have noticed though that none of my items have great quality. I am in the process of trying to return my wallet because the Gold emblem has completely chipped. I am sorry but I have only had it a few months and for $200 I expect better. Also some of the handles of my bags have peeled, the inside mirror broke off one of my bags, etc.
> 
> I still like her stuff and think it's really cute, but I am extremely hesitant to ever purchase anything TB again.
> 
> Anyone else have the same opinions?


no pb coming from any TB purchases, last one was a KAITLIN BALLET in royal tan v very cute and in real leather top to bottom !!


----------



## purseaholic90

I think TB needs more quality control. I bought a pair of thora sandals a few years ago on the TB website. When they shipped me the box, it only came with ONE shoe. I called Customer Service about the issue and they said that I would have to return it and buy it again. I asked if I could just do an exchange and he said they might be able to exchange it. I would have to return the item first and then they will have to decide on if I would qualify for an exchange. Sending ONE shoe is not acceptable. They should have checked the boxes before they sent their items out. Needless to say, I managed to exchange it and received my PAIR of sandals a month after.


----------



## LinneaBee

ctester said:


> So just a thought, why is it that even though supposedly Tory Burch has lower quality stuff, people will still buy items from the brand, even if only at sale price, considering it may fall apart soon? Is it just because of the brand name? I'm not judging - I find myself drawn to purchasing things simply because of the brand name......just a thought on fashion consumerism :3



Well, I for one thought that they would be a good quality brand and the pricepoint isn't bad at all if that is the case. Problem is that I found out after buying several pairs of Revas that the quality isn't there. So now I won't buy them again. 
Its really too bad because I was buying a lot of their shoes, and liked the look of them a lot.


----------



## LABAG

I have TB REVAS from past sales-really good sales, and they are still going strong!
They have the rubber sole. Im recently purchased carolines, and another pair(beige suede) that have leather soles and they are nice, but I dont see the leather sole lasting. I dont wear them much, just on weekends, but I may get them resoled with a rubber piece, which my friend did recently.
I love the look of the revas, so will continue to purchase. I recently got a pair of Miller black sandals that Im waiting on in the mail-hope they are nice, and will get neutral ones later if so. The quality to me is still good, as I continue to purchase them


----------



## jenn7781

plumaplomb said:


> I have found that the shoe quality is lacking, so I no longer buy Tory shoes.
> 
> I have one Tory bag.  It's beautiful but the logo is very fragile (the leather is already flaking from the T logo and I have carried it only twice -- and I BABY my bags).  Is this normal?


i have not had any of tb shoes, but have 2 purses. i have the dena hobo and the classic amanda hobo bag  and i dont use my dena at all anymore . it didnt seem to even last a year before the edges and corners of the purse was coming apart. the leather was very thin. i do love my amanda though and it seems (fingers crossed) to be holding up well. i will say for the amanda i didnt pay full price. i am the second owner of that one. i will not buy this brand and pay full price ever again.


----------



## mona14

Never bought a Tory Burch but for some reason it always seems dodgy to me !


----------



## rockcandymelts

starshar said:


> I have a pair of classic revas. And everytime I wear it, it makes my toes black! I dont know where the dirt or black substance comes from, but it kind of got itself in between my toe nails and toes. I tried reaching and wiping, but honestly have no idea where the source is from since the tissue is not stained. This is one WEIRD problem. Anyone has the same issue? Mine is from shopbop.



I have the exact same problem with mine!  I don't know what it is,  but it didn't happen with my first pair,  which I ended up switching out because they were a bit too big. 







Litsa said:


> I had this issue too.  I wore them out once and got caught in a rain shower.  When I got back home, my whole foot and toes were black.  My two friends who were also wearing flats (cheaper flats too) had no stains or problems.  I don't know how that happens.


----------



## Mandamanda

I usually don't have problems with bags/wallets, but I do with some shoes. I had a pair of Reva suede flats with a suede logo, and it started to come unglued! I also had a printed fabric pair of Eddies that got wet, and the dye ran all over the place. Mostly, though, my stuff has held up as it should have.


----------



## missyb

I actually find her clothing better quality then anything else but I only have a few pieces. I wouldn't buy her bags from all the negative reviews. Her shoes are awful flip flops broke revas falling apart. I ordered a pair of earrings as a gift and am returning them-they look like they cost 5cents to make so cheap looking


----------



## xoxoshopaholic

phew glad i'm not the only one! i got a tunic from her that i bought brand new- and the beads fell off! i was sooo disappointed! the silver on my clutch has been rubbing off, also my revas are getting completely worn out through the sole/elastic coming off and even getting holes in the leather- i mean i know i wore them to death for a few years but goodness you would think it would last considering the price! and every.single.Thora sandal i have has broken! The gold logo emblem came off my blue one and on my white one the thong part came apart from the sandal! (So not fun walking with just one sandal when you're at a party!) Also the soles are literally coming OFF on another pair of my gold sandals! i was just shocked at the terrible quality! i mean i have shoes from cheaper places that ive had for years and hasnt fallen apart the way tory has on me!  im a tory addict and i looove the look of her clothes/revas but im getting a little annoyed and disappointed at my clothes and shoes falling apart esp when im paying a lot for it!


----------



## yif3n

After reading all the posts about the poor quality shoes, I've decided not to purchase TB flats... Even though they're super cute. I have one TB bag and one TB wallet, both for about a year.... No issues yet


----------



## vdl

plumaplomb said:


> I have found that the shoe quality is lacking, so I no longer buy Tory shoes.
> 
> I have one Tory bag.  It's beautiful but the logo is very fragile (the leather is already flaking from the T logo and I have carried it only twice -- and I BABY my bags).  Is this normal?



No not normal at all


----------



## gkb10112

jennytiu said:


> I personally don't like TB items simply because I don't find the quality that well made to find a lot money for. Would rather save up for a Prada.


I agree! (:


----------



## Harpertoo

I avoid TB shoes and bags - mostly for quality reasons, but I also find some of the logos too prominent and the hardware can look cheap. The one bag I have I bought for a vacation, but once I really used the bag the hardware started to come apart and it just did not wear well.
I want to like the clothing. I find the ads compelling but the quality is really uneven. I have some great shorts that are fully lined and very well made from 2 or 3 years ago. but the next season everything seemed off. I also really dislike the way the runway items will show a long length or beautiful detail then the retail item comes out and is much less appealing.


----------



## Izzy48

brittanyscs said:


> I first started having quality issues with my revas but jus blew it off as uncomfortable shoes like I have noticed so many other people say. Now looking back I've had problems with almost all of my tory items including my wallet/card holder, large logo earrings,
> Now my most recent purchase of my never worn Caroline's that are two different colors on one shoe! Am I the only one having quality issues?? I adore this brand and would hate to have to write it off forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168246
> View attachment 2168247
> View attachment 2168248
> View attachment 2168249


No, you are not. A few months ago I ordered the 797 bag in navy and when it arrived I thought it was beautiful but the leather made such a loud noise carrying it that it was ridiculous. Called and the rep was nice and asked me to move the bag so she could hear the noise. She said it sounded like a washing machine. Returned it. Ordered the middle size  version in red and it was good. A friend  ordered the same bag in another color and the zippers were faulty. Probably won't buy another but I will wait and shee.


----------



## Sandy123456

Base on my experience, TB isn't so great quality wise. I bought a black soft leather bag and within 2 months, corners are already scuffed! And I am always careful with my bags!


----------



## No Cute

So my daydreaming about the Robinson Triangle in saffiano leather can just go away?  They quality is bad and I'll be sorry if I ever can afford it, eh?


----------



## KAOTIC

I have a pair of Revas I bought a few years ago that I've worn less than 20 times because of how they feel.  

I've noticed the quality has gone down on the brand and won't be purchasing from the brand again.


----------



## veyda

No Cute said:


> So my daydreaming about the Robinson Triangle in saffiano leather can just go away?  They quality is bad and I'll be sorry if I ever can afford it, eh?



Not necessarily; 

I have 4 TB bags, no problems with quality at all. If possible go to a boutique and pick out your bag in person so you can inspect for uneven stitching, etc. I have been carrying my Strawberry Amanda hobo all summer and it just gets softer and nicer every day.


----------



## seaalice

I'm glad to hear this.  I just bought a 797 satchel on sale at Bloomingdales but when I read about all the complaints about TB quality, I have been thinking about whether I should return the bag.  Now I think I'll take a chance and keep it.


----------



## littlejules

I just chalked it up to the brand (shoes) not being comfortable on me.  I never realized maybe it was a straight-up quality issue.  I have a pair of Eddie bow flats (with the rhinestones) and while they are by far my most stand-out and complimented shoe, they hurt like hell.  The padding only covers a fraction of my foot while I walk, and the sides of my feet are literally falling off a ledge w/in the flat onto the hard ground.  I get blisters every single time I wear them.  I have never been in a flat so uncomfortable.  Just unbelievable.  It shouldn't be THAT hard to make them comfy.


----------



## Marbs1307

I purchased some ballerina flats for my sister for easter in April. She wore them twice before the sole came off on BOTH shoes! I also have a TB bag which i used to use on a daily basis. After about 5 months of use, the black handles began to fade and show enormous amount of wear and tear use. I was excited to to have purchased that bag when I first did... I was so excited that I purchased one for my sister, mother, aunt and self, and we ALL came across the same problem after a few times of use


----------



## Ellep85

I own to pairs of Revas. I bought the first pair in August 2010 and have them on today. I have worn them just about every day since I first purchased them (I work downtown and I can walk in these so easy to get where I need to go). I purchased my other pair in December of 2011 and alternate these with my pair from August 2011 depending on what I wear (one has a silver emblem and one has a gold emblem) and they still look good and feel great. No problems with the soles and I walk VERY HARD.

I also have tan riding boots that I got last winter and wore very often and they are in great shape as well.

Seeing all the comments has me a little worried though because yesterday I purchased the TB Marion Slouchy from Neiman's and though it looks great and feels great, I'm wondering if I will start having horror stories that some of you have about the quality of the bag  
In all fairness I recieved the Prada Vitello Daino Hobo last December as a gift, toted it until May of this year and noticed after about a month of carrying it that the threading started to come apart on the handles where the hardware is connected, so I believe that all designers need to do better quality control to make sure that defective bags don't make it to the stores.

Has anyone has the Marion long enough to know anything about the quality of the bag?


----------



## kbeejbee

speaking of quality. am i crazy or is the tory burch gold envelope clutch made out of pvc? that's what it says on bloomingdales and another site. my gfriend just bought one for $395 and i don't want to know it's not leather. please advise!


----------



## mila007

That is unfortunate.


----------



## Snowqueen!

I posted a long time ago, back on page one of this thread. I still think the quality has been great on most of the items I have purchased.  I do purchase mainly shoes and the only item I have had issues with are black Revas.  

I have bought 4 pairs of wedges (Sally 2s, Quinns), 2 pairs of driving loafers and around 12 pairs of Revas, Ambrose and Eddie flats (I love my bow flats and find them to be very comfortable).

My feet are very narrow and I have very good luck with the fit and comfort level of my flats.  Most have held up well.

I purchased my first piece of clothing this summer.  I bought a cotton dress that became one of my go to pieces and it still looks new after very heavy wear.  However, I will still be very careful purchasing any clothing, because I still think most of it looks badly made and seems to get shopworn very easily.


----------



## TiffanyyAnn

brittanyscs said:


> I purchased these from Nordstrom as well. I've never had to return anything there but hear great things about their return policy. I just need to decide on exchanging or returning.


Yes, I would definitely bring them back, if you got them from Nordstrom. I used to work in the shoe dept. a few years ago and their return policy is really great...
I have the same flats and I got them from the TB store. I noticed peeling of the leather and was so disappointed. I also own the robinson wallet in "saffiano leather" in black for just one year now and the leather is not only peeling but the hardware is tarnishing BADLY. 

So disappointed. After just one year I would not expect this from Tory Burch and it's not like I throw my stuff around I really was super careful with my wallet. So sad  because Tory Burch make such cute accessories etc.


----------



## pavilion

TiffanyyAnn said:


> Yes, I would definitely bring them back, if you got them from Nordstrom. I used to work in the shoe dept. a few years ago and their return policy is really great...
> I have the same flats and I got them from the TB store. I noticed peeling of the leather and was so disappointed. I also own the robinson wallet in "saffiano leather" in black for just one year now and the leather is not only peeling but the hardware is tarnishing BADLY.
> 
> So disappointed. After just one year I would not expect this from Tory Burch and it's not like I throw my stuff around I really was super careful with my wallet. So sad  because Tory Burch make such cute accessories etc.



My first continental wallet was from Tory Burch. It was black patent leather with her emblem on the front also in black patent leather. Not even two months after getting it, it started peeling terribly. I called Tory Burch and they said I would need to send it to them and they would make a determination. I ended up just calling Bloomingdales (where my mother had purchased the wallet) and they allowed us to return it.

The wallet incident as well as my previously discussed boot incident are the two reasons why I will only purchase Tory Burch from department stores. They stand behind her products better than her stores do. The only time I ever purchase from her stores or site is when I get one of those $50 promos.

The quality on her Revas I have also found to be pretty poor - not the tumbled leather or suede, only the normal leather ones. After only wearing a handful of times, they tend to look pretty beat up.


----------



## hautedelicacy

Agreed! as cute as the Revas are, they are so darn uncomfortable


----------



## chrisrocha

brittanyscs said:


> I first started having quality issues with my revas but jus blew it off as uncomfortable shoes like I have noticed so many other people say. Now looking back I've had problems with almost all of my tory items including my wallet/card holder, large logo earrings,
> Now my most recent purchase of my never worn Caroline's that are two different colors on one shoe! Am I the only one having quality issues?? I adore this brand and would hate to have to write it off forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2168246
> View attachment 2168247
> View attachment 2168248
> View attachment 2168249


I agree, I had a pair of the Carolines that Nordstrom actually took back because they were really falling apart after only a couple of months of wear.


----------



## bzzztobee

Been eying the Robinson Double Zip Tote for a while but hearing all these stories about the low quality of their leather and the wear & tear after only a couple of use is making me think twice about spending that much on a bag. Has anyone here been able to keep the bag in good shape even after several months of using it? It's such a bummer because it's such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## AllThingsLuxury

I think I would have to agree.


----------



## gobears

I can attest to quality issues.. I bought the Sophie wedges (http://www.toryburch.com/SOPHIE-WED...50008642_color=051&start=12&cgid=shoes-wedges) and the rubber sole on one of the shoes just *completely fell off* after the ~15-20th wear. I've literally never, ever had this happen to a shoe, especially one that was practically new. I only wore them to the office, so it's not like I was climbing mt. everest lol.

I still think they're adorable, but the plasticky tory burch logo gets scratched up fairly easily too.. definitely not a shoe that holds up after a handful of wears. I was debating on getting one of their purses, but if they managed to mess up a $300 basic black wedge, I don't know if I'd want to invest in a handbag..


----------



## emilyliuu

How are everyone's Robinson Zip wallets holding up? Or three-fold wallets? 

I just bought one, but I'm getting worried after everyone's reviews about quality!


----------



## harlem_cutie

emilyliuu said:


> How are everyone's Robinson Zip wallets holding up? Or three-fold wallets?
> 
> I just bought one, but I'm getting worried after everyone's reviews about quality!




I have 3 Rob zip wallets, one from 2007, one from 2010 and one that I bought in August. They are all holding up extremely well. The older ones have tarnished hardware but that's it. I alternate these between the Marc Jacobs zip clutch.


----------



## starshar

I have the classic TB black revas. And one weird thing I realize, *kinda embarrassing to say this*, some black stuff comes out from the shoes and stuck in between my toe nails. I dont know what it is, I tried using tissues to wipe, thinking it might be dirt, or maybe after 3 wears it will be gone. But no, this unknown black thing still comes out of my revas and stuck in between my toe nails. I try to wear mini socks (meant for flats), and it made my socks black as well! Its quite a hilarious problem. My bf tease me, you gonna have black-stained toes if you insist to wear this.

I have my revas for a few months nw, problem still persist. My bf thought it might not be authentic, but i shipped it from shopbop.


----------



## shoptexan

Yeah, I'm so pissed with the Tory Burch quality right now! I bought my leather Amanda thong sandals from the store in Houston, but I swear it's not even real leather! The shoes are dark brown, but they are basically covered in dirt&#8230;When I follow Tory's (and others) instructions for cleaning, it's like the shoes just absorb dirt even more! I'm not sure what the deal is, but they're somehow dirtier than shoes I've owned for years..


----------



## jess236

I have a pair of patent eddie bow flats, which I wore quite a bit this summer.  No issues, they still look new.


----------



## mdmlee

Wow... I was about to trade one LV bag for 3 TB. Thank God I read this thread.
Really hope TB is reading this... I had wanted to invest in a couple of Revas too. 
Won't be doing that until I read significant and consistent improvement in their goods!


----------



## JinSo410

mdmlee said:


> Wow... I was about to trade one LV bag for 3 TB. Thank God I read this thread.
> Really hope TB is reading this... I had wanted to invest in a couple of Revas too.
> Won't be doing that until I read significant and consistent improvement in their goods!



I bought 2 TB bags in store, I'm not sure if they all come with big dust covers but those were pretty big covers for my small bags. Sad to say I will not be buying any more TB bags. Bags are over priced for the quality and hesitant on buying anything else from her. I really do love the Reva Flats though


----------



## JinSo410

It's sad when you hear, it's the name you're buying. If you're paying heaps of money for it, the quality should be up to par. You don't want dissatisfied customers.


----------



## basedow100

My rule is if there is an Outlet store, such as the one in San Marcos, Tx, There must be some kind of QA,QC issue in the manufacturing. Why pay full price?


----------



## devinthedrvgon

Can someone tell me if this is genuine... i already bought it :/
http://www.ebay.com/itm/310812480152


----------



## VioletteWaits

You know, with all the Black Friday sales going on, I was considering purchasing a Tory bag but decided against it after my experience and reading the rest of this thread. When you pay $225 for a pair of shoes, you expect a certain kind of quality and not for the sole to get unglued after wearing them 3 times. Sad to say, I think I'm done with Tory.


----------



## awong817

so happy to read everyones input on TB quality. terrible quality for its price. i have the TB saffiano leather double zip tote w/strap and i am already seeing wears and scuff. not to mention, the strap is useless bc it might tear the lining. the bag also doesn't sit up. so disappointment w/ this purchase.


----------



## luxurista

Has anyone had any luck with her nylon totes? I want to get either the Ella or quilted Ella, but I am hesitant now after discovering this thread... LOL


----------



## sting126

I was just wondering if the Tory Burch Reva Flats were comfortable? I will have to get some next time I go to Dallas but I do not want to order online and would rather go in person.


----------



## honey28

sting126 said:


> I was just wondering if the Tory Burch Reva Flats were comfortable? I will have to get some next time I go to Dallas but I do not want to order online and would rather go in person.



My Reva Flats were horrible when I bought them in spring. Terrible bruises, later on it was okay. But for me, they are still a bit too small Next time I'll buy another size. But I do know from previous posts that other members never had any problems... Nevertheless I would recommend a buying after a trying on.


----------



## Torybri

sting126 said:


> I was just wondering if the Tory Burch Reva Flats were comfortable? I will have to get some next time I go to Dallas but I do not want to order online and would rather go in person.


I find all of my Reva flats comfortable, but a couple pairs have taken quite awhile to get broken in and comfy.  Most of my Revas are 10.5 but a few pairs are 11's.  I went for the half size larger so the elastic didn't dig into my heel.  The very first pair I bought my Tory Burch boutique sale associate said, "make sure the length is comfortable and the width will mould to your foot over time." I have always used that advice and none of my nine pairs of Revas have ever hurt from the elastic around the heel.  They only need to form to my toes.  I have NEVER bought a pair online.  I would ALWAYS recommend you try them on in a store or boutique to avoid disappointment.


----------



## uhohnikki

i hate the quality of tory burch metallic collections but i have to say i love my black leather wallet it's in great condition and i throw it around


----------



## plumaplomb

Can people start posting pics of how their bags/shoes/etc from TB are falling apart?  I had no idea that the gold hardware was actually plastic!!  and would love to see some examples.


----------



## Tuuli35

plumaplomb said:


> Can people start posting pics of how their bags/shoes/etc from TB are falling apart?  I had no idea that the gold hardware was actually plastic!!  and would love to see some examples.


I agree, please show some pictures.


----------



## alice87

I have heels from the first collection she made and jeans.The jeans (cords) were perfect until they ripped off in the middle of my back right in the middle of the exam I was taking.
It was a "pretty" picture as you can imagine. I wrote and call CS - and got no help. I wrote to her facebook, and they replied to e-mail them. NEVER do they respond back. Terrible quality. Nice design. They cheapen on threads, it is just sad....


----------



## Tuuli35

I bought one of her knitted cardigans for $12 from  T.J.Maxx. It was on clearance because it was in very bad shape, threads hanging, hole etc. I bought it as I wanted to see if I could save it, I did, but as a knitter I would say that the yarn was very low quality and probably not worth that much more than I paid.


----------



## Fgl11

I've had only positive experiences with all tory goods (I have over 20 pairs of shoes including boots, heels, wedges, flats, sandals, and flip flops. I have at least 6 bags, jewelry, pants, shirts, dress and sweaters.) I also have had great customer service including quick resolution to a problem. I think customer service also may depend on who you are speaking to.


----------



## ShoeDiva411

Wow some of these posts are scaring me because I just started getting into Tory and want my items to last. I planned to go buy the miller sandal in a few days! I have my birthday coupon so that is why I am splurging (in my eyes). I only have a pair of Revas but bought them in store so I like the fit just need to be broken in a little more!


----------



## Fgl11

ShoeDiva411 said:


> Wow some of these posts are scaring me because I just started getting into Tory and want my items to last. I planned to go buy the miller sandal in a few days! I have my birthday coupon so that is why I am splurging (in my eyes). I only have a pair of Revas but bought them in store so I like the fit just need to be broken in a little more!




I have the millers and they're great - very comfy! Go for it!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Love my Millers.  I got a few pairs this year and took the vachetta and pewter on vacation with me a few weeks ago and they were so comfy and stylish.


----------



## CoachCruiser

ShoeDiva411 said:


> Wow some of these posts are scaring me because I just started getting into Tory and want my items to last. I planned to go buy the miller sandal in a few days! I have my birthday coupon so that is why I am splurging (in my eyes). I only have a pair of Revas but bought them in store so I like the fit just need to be broken in a little more!


I can't speak about her shoes, but I have a beautiful bag from an outlet (the Dena messenger bag), and it's lovely. Good quality....and that bag didn't get great reviews online, either. The weather is soft yet has a nice waxy finish and the color is a beautifully saturated emerald color. I love this bag!


----------



## Torybri

Fgl11 said:


> I've had only positive experiences with all tory goods (I have over 20 pairs of shoes including boots, heels, wedges, flats, sandals, and flip flops. I have at least 6 bags, jewelry, pants, shirts, dress and sweaters.) I also have had great customer service including quick resolution to a problem. I think customer service also may depend on who you are speaking to.


I have to agree.  26 pairs of Tory Flats, sandals and espadrille for me and  NO complaints.  I give TB quality two thumbs up and TB boutique service ten thumbs up.  The TB service is  amazing in my opinion.


----------



## lettuceshop

Torybri said:


> I have to agree.  26 pairs of Tory Flats, sandals and espadrille for me and  NO complaints.  I give TB quality two thumbs up and TB boutique service ten thumbs up.  The TB service is  amazing in my opinion.




I have 3 pairs of shoes, about 10 bags and 4 wallets...no complaints with quality and the service in the stores is top notch.


----------



## Scarlett106

Thank you for these comments...I was considering getting the Small Amanda tote but this thread (and many reviews at Saks, Nordies, and other sites) have made me think twice. I have heard only good things about Kate Spade and MARC by Marc Jacobs, quality wise, so I think I'm going to stick with them. Any brand can have QC issues but I have heard too much about TB to make me comfortable!


----------



## saintgermain

TB shoes seems great quality for their price point. Although their flats do not compare to premier designers such as Lanvin, I've always been happy with their shoes in general for their contemporary pricepoint. Their bags in my opinion, are overpriced for the quality though. I find their prices to be similar to Coach, but Coach has less problems and hold up better.


----------



## uhpharm01

I just purchased this a pair of patent leather Caroline's and I still have yet to wear them. Today I decided to look these shoes over before wearing them.  I noticed a small tear or hole in the patent leather on the bottom so tomorrow I'm going to Exchange them.


----------



## uhpharm01

Torybri said:


> I have to agree.  26 pairs of Tory Flats, sandals and espadrille for me and  NO complaints.  I give TB quality two thumbs up and TB boutique service ten thumbs up.  The TB service is  amazing in my opinion.



26 pairs!! Wow !! Nice collection!!


----------



## hawaii_girl808

I have 5 pairs of Tory Burch shoes and have not had any problems with them. I have 1 bag, however, and I will not be purchasing another. I love my Louis Vuitton bags, so I guess I can't expect Tory Burch quality to be the same.


----------



## saintgermain

^^i agree, their flats are OK quality for the price, but bags obviously will not compare to something more expensive like Vuitton


----------



## Torybri

uhpharm01 said:


> 26 pairs!! Wow !! Nice collection!!



OPPS!  Make that 27 pairs.  These Carolines followed me home during the Tory Burch Friends and Family sale.


----------



## lettuceshop

Torybri said:


> OPPS!  Make that 27 pairs.  These Carolines followed me home during the Tory Burch Friends and Family sale.




Ooh I just love those!


----------



## MJDaisy

I started this thread so I thought I would come back and comment, as I have purchased much more TB since the beginning of this thread.

Unfortunately my opinion of TB has not changed much. I have 3 pairs of revas now (I had 6 but sold 3 pairs). The 3 pairs that I have now are of decent quality (do not need to be babied). 2 are patent leather and 1 is calf hair which I kind of baby anyway. The patent leather seems to hold up fairly well. I also have a pair of black clines that are not great quality at all. Scuffed leather after only a few wears. 

I also have 2 tory burch bags left. I had 6 but sold 4 of them. I have a robinson dome satchel (large) in the luggage color and a mini dome in mint. Both bags scuff very easily even though they are the "anti-scuff" saffiano leather. I love to look at them but hate to carry them. They need to be babied like crazy, especially the mint color. It's a shame because they are so beautiful. Definitely NOT worth the price in my opinion. I would buy MK saffiano leather before I would buy TB again.

ETA: my reasoning for selling my 3 pairs of revas and my 4 bags were that they were too delicate for my liking. I had a blush tote that I loved but got too dirty too fast and I had an orange double zip tote from the robinson collection that i adored but it got sooo scuffed and dirty!!!!

ETA again: I am sad to say some of my Target bags have better quality than my TB  in terms of scuffing, threading coming loose, getting dirty, etc  they're not real leather but the craftsmanship holds up better.


----------



## uhpharm01

Torybri said:


> OPPS!  Make that 27 pairs.  These Carolines followed me home during the Tory Burch Friends and Family sale.


LOL.  Nice Addition.


----------



## uhpharm01

uhpharm01 said:


> I just purchased this a pair of patent leather Caroline's and I still have yet to wear them. Today I decided to look these shoes over before wearing them.  I noticed a small tear or hole in the patent leather on the bottom so tomorrow I'm going to Exchange them.



I just exchanged this pair with another pair. The lady said that is was just glue but she was happy to get me another pair.  SA was really helping and sweet about it too. Great customer service Tory Burch store in the Houston Galleria.


----------



## pandorabox

Torybri said:


> OPPS!  Make that 27 pairs.  These Carolines followed me home during the Tory Burch Friends and Family sale.


Super cute shoes, I wish I could wear them. I need special shoes for my arches. I cannot wear flats. It sucks!


----------



## pandorabox

MJDaisy said:


> I started this thread so I thought I would come back and comment, as I have purchased much more TB since the beginning of this thread.
> 
> Unfortunately my opinion of TB has not changed much. I have 3 pairs of revas now (I had 6 but sold 3 pairs). The 3 pairs that I have now are of decent quality (do not need to be babied). 2 are patent leather and 1 is calf hair which I kind of baby anyway. The patent leather seems to hold up fairly well. I also have a pair of black clines that are not great quality at all. Scuffed leather after only a few wears.
> 
> I also have 2 tory burch bags left. I had 6 but sold 4 of them. I have a robinson dome satchel (large) in the luggage color and a mini dome in mint. Both bags scuff very easily even though they are the "anti-scuff" saffiano leather. I love to look at them but hate to carry them. They need to be babied like crazy, especially the mint color. It's a shame because they are so beautiful. Definitely NOT worth the price in my opinion. I would buy MK saffiano leather before I would buy TB again.
> 
> ETA: my reasoning for selling my 3 pairs of revas and my 4 bags were that they were too delicate for my liking. I had a blush tote that I loved but got too dirty too fast and I had an orange double zip tote from the robinson collection that i adored but it got sooo scuffed and dirty!!!!
> 
> ETA again: I am sad to say some of my Target bags have better quality than my TB  in terms of scuffing, threading coming loose, getting dirty, etc  they're not real leather but the craftsmanship holds up better.


well this is saddening. I just bought my first TB tote and ordered from the site last night another one to se which one I would like better. If the quality is not that great I am afraid. I was hoping the quality would be slightly higher than MK or Coach.


----------



## pavilion

I have a ton of Tory Burch shoes (at least 35 pairs) and for the price point on most of them, I think the quality is there. I love my Eddies (flats and wedges), Carolines, Chelseas, Sally wedges, Thoras, and my TB heels and other flat sandals. However, I'd be wary of TB espadrille wedges and the classic leather Revas.

My TB espadrille wedges have both had quality issues with the wedge separating from the shoes after only a couple of wears. My classic leather Revas also looked really beat up after only a few wears and the sole started separating from the bottom of the shoe.

I've also had issues with zippers on TB boots. I had a pair with a back zipper that started coming apart the first time I wore them and I currently have a pair that have a side zipper where one of the shoes doesn't always zip properly and can start to come undone.

I love TB clothes (especially the cardigans) and have not had any clothing-related issues.

I avoid TB patent leather because I had an issue with a wallet peeling after using it for the first time.

As for TB bags and clutches, I have not had an quality issues.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I own 10 Robinson Double Zips, 4 Amanda totes, 4 Jaden totes, 3 Ellas and a ridiculous number of wallets. I returned Slouchy Marion and the Thea tote in Blush because they really weren't my style. 

I use all my TB bags and do not baby them. I also travel with them. The Robinson Double Zips have held up the best, some better than others. My Cobalt Blue and Black w/ Patent corners wear like iron. Blood Orange disintegrated quickly, numerous spots with cracking and peeling leather and the leather wore off the handles after like five uses. Sand gets dirty too easily and Parisian Blue is prone to creasing. Zero issues with any Amanda totes and wallets. Jadens are okay but the corners are prone to holes much like Le Pliage totes. The Ellas are complete garbage. Trim is coming off the handles and the bags are completely fraying. One tip that I will pass on is that I have treated all of my bags with LovinMyBags handle cream because the leather completely wore off my Blood Orange Robinson after only a few wears and this freaked me out. LMB's cream has really helped to slow down the wear of all my bag handles from TB to my LV Empreinte.

I own an equally ridiculous number of Revas. Tumbled leather and patent hold up the best. Vegetable tan is the most delicate and starts to show wear really easily. The leather Revas from the last two seasons are complete garbage to me because medallions have fallen off and there is even a hole in the sole of one. I wore the shoe no more than 3x. This is completely unacceptable for a $200 shoe. 

I own several TB blazers and jackets and have no issues with them. I own a dozen Simone cardigans and they are all holding up really well.

I think TB's quality, like almost every other designer out there, has decreased significantly in recent years but at sale prices most products are worth the money. My Robinsons are faring better than my Prada totes and those were almost 4x the price. My Miller sandals are faring better than my Hermes sandals which are almost 3x the price.


----------



## pandorabox

Interesting. The Ella was what I ordered. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## harlem_cutie

@pandorabox, maybe you will get better ones than I did. I hope you will


----------



## MJDaisy

pandorabox said:


> well this is saddening. I just bought my first TB tote and ordered from the site last night another one to se which one I would like better. If the quality is not that great I am afraid. I was hoping the quality would be slightly higher than MK or Coach.



sorry pandorabox  It seems that some have had no issues with quality...i hope you are one of them!


----------



## MJDaisy

harlem_cutie said:


> I own 10 Robinson Double Zips, 4 Amanda totes, 4 Jaden totes, 3 Ellas and a ridiculous number of wallets. I returned Slouchy Marion and the Thea tote in Blush because they really weren't my style.
> 
> I use all my TB bags and do not baby them. I also travel with them. The Robinson Double Zips have held up the best, some better than others. My Cobalt Blue and Black w/ Patent corners wear like iron. Blood Orange disintegrated quickly, numerous spots with cracking and peeling leather and the leather wore off the handles after like five uses. Sand gets dirty too easily and Parisian Blue is prone to creasing. Zero issues with any Amanda totes and wallets. Jadens are okay but the corners are prone to holes much like Le Pliage totes. The Ellas are complete garbage. Trim is coming off the handles and the bags are completely fraying. One tip that I will pass on is that I have treated all of my bags with LovinMyBags handle cream because the leather completely wore off my Blood Orange Robinson after only a few wears and this freaked me out. LMB's cream has really helped to slow down the wear of all my bag handles from TB to my LV Empreinte.
> 
> I own an equally ridiculous number of Revas. Tumbled leather and patent hold up the best. Vegetable tan is the most delicate and starts to show wear really easily. The leather Revas from the last two seasons are complete garbage to me because medallions have fallen off and there is even a hole in the sole of one. I wore the shoe no more than 3x. This is completely unacceptable for a $200 shoe.
> 
> I own several TB blazers and jackets and have no issues with them. I own a dozen Simone cardigans and they are all holding up really well.
> 
> I think TB's quality, like almost every other designer out there, has decreased significantly in recent years but at sale prices most products are worth the money. My Robinsons are faring better than my Prada totes and those were almost 4x the price. My Miller sandals are faring better than my Hermes sandals which are almost 3x the price.



i'm glad i'm not the only one who had their blood orange robinson be completely horrible quality (well I wish it wasn't the case, but glad to know I wasn't the exception to a superb quality bag!). I am very disappointed in my TB bags! Would not purchase again.


----------



## pandorabox

MJDaisy said:


> sorry pandorabox  It seems that some have had no issues with quality...i hope you are one of them!




Awww thanks! Well she shall see. I do have one on its way. I'll look her over very carefully and we shall see how it goes. If not I can Return. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## pandorabox

harlem_cutie said:


> @pandorabox, maybe you will get better ones than I did. I hope you will




Thank you! &#128516;. I appreciate all his insight.  If there are quality issues I really hope they get better. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## melland

what's been the experience with the ivory tory burch saffiano leather?

i got my first saffiano bag and i'm really torn if i should keep it or not. i've always wanted a white purse but was always worried about the dirt factor. i recently got the robinson double zip mini. i'm not totally keen on the look of the saffiano but was hoping the promise of better durability would help keep the white looking good but now i'm wondering if it should go back.


----------



## masalakudi

jlove said:


> I own 5 TB handbags- all saffiano leather.  3 are black, 1 is bordeaux, 1 is cobalt blue.  The only complaints that I know of from reading comments on the d'ifferent stores websites are about her regular leather handbags.  I read that the quality on the bombe tote was not good overall in terms of longevity.  I can say that no designer is perfect- not even LV, etc.   We shall see how my bags wear over time.


Hi JLove, I just got myself the TB robinson saffiano tote in black. I've read some reviews that say that it scraches easy. Wanted to find out if you experienced it at all. Would love to hear on how your bags held up over the past two years. Thanks much!


----------



## 1pinkbutterfly

Hello Ladies,

I am new to this forum and to TB.

I recently purchased a Miller sandal and Kailey kitten heel, and the Leighanne sandal for my daughter.

I am happy with these items, but have only worn a couple of times.

I am contemplating purchasing a high wedge, either Amanda, Selma, or Leticia. Having read through this thread, I was wondering if anyone could share your experience on any of these wedges. Would hate to end up with black toes or a broken logo plate after a few wearings.

 Your advice is much appreciated!

Thanks.


----------



## Fgl11

1pinkbutterfly said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum and to TB.
> 
> I recently purchased a Miller sandal and Kailey kitten heel, and the Leighanne sandal for my daughter.
> 
> I am happy with these items, but have only worn a couple of times.
> 
> I am contemplating purchasing a high wedge, either Amanda, Selma, or Leticia. Having read through this thread, I was wondering if anyone could share your experience on any of these wedges. Would hate to end up with black toes or a broken logo plate after a few wearings.
> 
> Your advice is much appreciated!
> 
> Thanks.




I have the Amanda wedge in the medium and high wedge. They are both as nice as they were when I bought them. I do find the medium wedge to be more comfortable for all day wear but both have held up very nicely!


----------



## 1pinkbutterfly

Fgl11 said:


> I have the Amanda wedge in the medium and high wedge. They are both as nice as they were when I bought them. I do find the medium wedge to be more comfortable for all day wear but both have held up very nicely!


Thanks, Fgl11. Good to know...


----------



## Dee.

I don't own anything TB (yet) but I have noticed that their saffiano leather feels thin and very plastic.
I took out my MK saffiano wallet to compare and the MK leather was definitely higher quality


----------



## missyb

She is fine for flip flops and miller sandals but I would never buy her bags the leather feels cheap IMO


----------



## SouthernLV

missyb said:


> She is fine for flip flops and miller sandals but I would never buy her bags the leather feels cheap IMO




Every tb bag I've seen irl was in horrible shape


----------



## missyb

SouthernLV said:


> Every tb bag I've seen irl was in horrible shape




I know. I hate to sound like a snob but for the price of her bags the quality should be better. I won't buy her flip flops and millers without some kind of sale or f&f


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I like the shoes, like flats and  sandals. However, I have never been interested in the bags.


----------



## songofthesea

I agree with everything that's been said here....the tb bags that I have purchased all fell apart...I don't really care if a bag is premier or contemporary or whatever...when I buy something, I expect it to hold up for longer than a minute and a half...although I love tb designs, I just couldn't continue to buy items that fell apart...what's perplexing is why with all this feedback (and I'm sure given the popularity of the forum, tb has had to have heard about the qc issues) that nothing seems to be changing....


----------



## anabanana745

songofthesea said:


> I agree with everything that's been said here....the tb bags that I have purchased all fell apart...I don't really care if a bag is premier or contemporary or whatever...when I buy something, I expect it to hold up for longer than a minute and a half...although I love tb designs, I just couldn't continue to buy items that fell apart...what's perplexing is why with all this feedback (and I'm sure given the popularity of the forum, tb has had to have heard about the qc issues) that nothing seems to be changing....




Because it's cheaper to produce low quality merchandise and people vote with their wallets. If we want the quality to improve we need to stop buying TB stuff. They get away with it because of the brands popularity.


----------



## Izzy48

Totally agree. People have to stop buying the products to make any difference. I purchased 3 bags from TB and returned two. The other was worthless. I do not buy the products any more because of the quality.


----------



## anitalilac

I agree! Her designs are gorgeous! But I have seen it in person and the leather is cheap pleather type...not worth it IMO...


----------



## Luvdabags

+1 for me too. I purchased an Amanda Classic and was disappointed in the hardware.  To me, it had a plastic feel. I love her designs but the hardware feels cheap.  I love her wallets though and have used them religiously. Looks like I'll be sticking to wallets and shoes.


----------



## mkcxx

khamereernebty said:


> Hi
> What about the Halima Booties ? Do you guys know if the quality and comfort great ? Because I read such negatives reviews.


Personally, I don't like TB shoes. I've tried 5 pairs and they were very uncomfortable.


----------



## uhpharm01

mkcxx said:


> Personally, I don't like TB shoes. I've tried 5 pairs and they were very uncomfortable.



Hi There 
maybe you could try that caroline ballet flat.  they may be more comfortable for you. 
http://www.toryburch.com/caroline-ballet-flat/50008665.html?start=32&cgid=shoes-flats&dwvar_50008665_color=009


----------



## pkuyken

I have two pairs of TB flats - one a woven leather black ballet with a small square logo, the other a cognac colored ballet flat with a scalloped edge around the top .. both had the issue with the toe part of the sole separating after about 10 wearings, but I just took them to the shoe hospital and they are great now after about $25 US.   To be honest, I had a heel fall off a Cole Hahn flat bought around the same time.  I think it was the year of bad adhesive in the shoe factories.    I don't like the big round logo on the Reva's.  My favorite flats are Elaine Turner's, they are stylish, but transcend seasons/years, and are really great quality.


----------



## marcott2

really need all the advice I can get right now. i have to say im lost with this bag. bought in in black, the newer style with the better placement of strap hooks, and after 4 days of use handles became sticky and looks like it was "cracking"......so, exchanged it for another black and then bought a windstorm color as it was then on sale. Just got around to using the second black that was an exchange last week to this week for 5 work days total and SAME ISSUE. OMG. Im shocked. the SA I called sound shocked and like im the only customer this has happened to. seriously? cant be ironic. BUT they did say they would refund my card or exchange try and third time. Im conflicted and LOVE this bag in black the best. Just looks so sharp and chic and classy in black. BUT, ugh. I have a chance to get my money back. should I take it? maybe exchange for the luggage color in hopes it holds up? thoughts anyone? TIA for advice!


----------



## Izzy48

@marcott2.  I went through a similar situation with 2 bags I purchased from TB online.  Both had serious quality flaws and they accepted a return. I had a 3rd Tory Burch I kept and sold to a friend. After carrying it a few times the leather made so much noise it was easy to identify her arriving by the leather noise. I am very serious saying that. Without her asking, I returned her money. I have never bought another one since that time. All of this happened about a year ago.


----------



## JennieC917

Izzy48 said:


> @marcott2.  I went through a similar situation with 2 bags I purchased from TB online.  Both had serious quality flaws and they accepted a return. I had a 3rd Tory Burch I kept and sold to a friend. After carrying it a few times the leather made so much noise it was easy to identify her arriving by the leather noise. I am very serious saying that. Without her asking, I returned her money. I have never bought another one since that time. All of this happened about a year ago.


I think overall her shoe quality is better than her bag quality. I had a pair of black Quinn flats from 2007 that I wore and beat up for years and they were incredibly resilient. I had a Reva clutch I only used a couple times and the color started flaking off the leather. It felt as if the leather color was somehow put on to the leather instead of into it. Not sure that makes sense but is how I can describe it.


----------



## Izzy48

I have never tried the shoes but friends I have do wear them and have had few problems.


----------



## Jaime

uhpharm01 said:


> Hi There
> maybe you could try that caroline ballet flat.  they may be more comfortable for you.
> http://www.toryburch.com/caroline-ballet-flat/50008665.html?start=32&cgid=shoes-flats&dwvar_50008665_color=009



I tried her reva flats after reading rave reviews from many many people and they were horrible. The worst shoes I've ever tried and so I returned them after trying so hard wearing them on carpet around the house to make them work.
I was turned off her stuff for ages. Finally the other week I found the Caroline flats on sale and thought I'd give that style a try. They are incredibly comfortable. Nothing like other TB shoes I have tried before. 
Never tried her bags though haven't ever seen one I even like the look of to order so can't comment on the quality and leather.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jaime said:


> I tried her reva flats after reading rave reviews from many many people and they were horrible. The worst shoes I've ever tried and so I returned them after trying so hard wearing them on carpet around the house to make them work.
> I was turned off her stuff for ages. Finally the other week I found the Caroline flats on sale and thought I'd give that style a try. They are incredibly comfortable. Nothing like other TB shoes I have tried before.
> Never tried her bags though haven't ever seen one I even like the look of to order so can't comment on the quality and leather.



I'm sorry that about.


----------



## Izzy48

thatgirl07 said:


> Oh no  I was looking to get a 797 bag.  Kinda worried now...



I posted earlier, I think, and my post was about handbags. The 2 bags I tried to get and the one i sold and returned the money to the person who purchased it were all 797 bags. I loved their looks and their organization but the quality wasn't there.


----------



## shoegal27

I have 6 pairs of shoes and one bag of TB.  I have to say some of her shoes are well made,where some of them are just crap. I can't believe I paid 250 a pop for garbage and keep doing so.  I love her styles, its the craft maid of them that are just not up to par.  I have a pair of Bandolino that are far less in price yet made so well.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jaime said:


> I tried her reva flats after reading rave reviews from many many people and they were horrible. The worst shoes I've ever tried and so I returned them after trying so hard wearing them on carpet around the house to make them work.
> I was turned off her stuff for ages. Finally the other week I found the Caroline flats on sale and thought I'd give that style a try. They are incredibly comfortable. Nothing like other TB shoes I have tried before.
> Never tried her bags though haven't ever seen one I even like the look of to order so can't comment on the quality and leather.


Oh I see..  I had misread your post the first time.   I'm glad that the Caroline flats worked out for you.  That's wonderful.


----------



## jess236

I have the patent eddie bow flats and the lace flat espadrilles. I've worn both a lot and they have no issues.  Both are comfortable and well made.


----------



## Jaime

Yes they are incredibly comfortable. Not confident they will last though after reading this thread.


----------



## uhpharm01

Jaime said:


> Yes they are incredibly comfortable. Not confident they will last though after reading this thread.



same feeling here too. Good luck.


----------



## Td15xx

magshipmom said:


> I purchased the Contienetal wallet in Blood orange/orchid, and absolutely loved it, until after 6 weeks, the orange dye on all four corners started rubbing off, leaving behind a grey hue.  Not what I expected after 6 weeks of sitting in a handbag.  I took it back to the TOry Burch store, and they refused to exchange it for me.  They said that it was normal wear and tear!!!  Really????  After 6 weeks?  I have contacted Tory Burch corporate, and they have responded saying they apologize for the poor service I received at the store, and that someone would contact me shortly.  Anyone else had this same problem with the colored/dyed leathers??


This happened to my black Tory Burch continental wallet in "saffiano" leather. The corners completely rubbed off and gold plated hardware tarnished and i barely use my wallet. Never again. Very disappointed.


----------



## ayslin

I just returned a Robinson double zip in carnival because of quality issues.  I didn't notice it in the store, but the saffiano finish had, I think the best word would be chipped, off of a small area on one of the lower corners of the bag.  The black piping near it looked a tiny bit scuffed, so I think someone (who honestly wasn't me) dropped it.  A scuff on the leather would have been enough for me to return it, tbh, like I'm sure it would be for most of you .  But the fact the red/pink leather chipped off to reveal white leather (?? I hope!) underneath was definitely not okay with me.  

I was able to exchange it for a Kate spade watch and a sizable chunk of money returned (I used a 40% off coupon to buy the purse, the larger version, for 385 with tax.  It killed me to lose that deal.). But the salesgirls, and I dealt with 3 of them, acted like the damage wasn't that big a deal.  They all told me that was normal wear and tear for the bag, that it wasn't a defect in the quality, and that someone (who was heavily implied to be me, annoyingly enough - if not for the 40% off and the champagne while you shop (which, yes, is awesome), I wouldn't set foot in this store.  They're the only place in the city to find designer products, though, so they think they can afford to be borderline rude.) someone must have knocked it against something.  

Even if I had done it, it should still be concerning that less than 2 weeks after I bought it, parts of the purse are flaking off.  

As soon as I found the chip, I started actually researching the durability of the saffiano, as opposed to taking the salesgirl's word for it.  On TB's blog, they recommend blotting the leather with alcohol if you get something stubborn on it, but they also warn not to rub because the color could come off.  Morbid curiosity, but I squeezed open the key ring, put a little hand sanitizer on a q-tip and dabbed the leather on the inside, in a place that no one in their right mind would be looking at.  I did not rub.  The color started coming off almost immediately.  

I use hand sanitizer at least a few times every day.  Of course I would try to keep my hands dry and alcohol-free when touching the bag, but I'm sure there would be residue.  I've read about the leather peeling off handles - maybe this was part of it?

It was probably for the best that they didn't have another carnival in stock. Between the saffiano issues and the poorly anchored cross body strap, it's not worth the money...

But if I find it anywhere for the price I paid or cheaper, I'll probably buy it anyway.  Because it's gorgeous and I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## StylishMD

I had a problem with one of their skirts that I ordered from the website. I wore it once to work and by the end of the day the skirt was a mess (see photos).  To add insult to injury I emailed CS twice without any response, I finally resorted to an IM on Facebook, no response THEN I wrote a post on their FB page and got their attention. They offered me a refund but for LESS than what is paid for it.  I emailed them on this issue and I am waiting (but not holding my breath) for a response.  Hope I don't have to resort to FB shaming again!
That being said I have 8 Millers, 2 Revas, several other one off seasonal shoes, 2 pairs of boots, a Pauline wedge and I'm not sure how many other articles of TB clothing, that I love  (esp. the Simone cardigan). I have a LOT of shoes (I am more partial to Stuart Weitzman) so I tend NOT to wear a pair on consecutive days so this cuts down on the wear and tear so I haven't had any quality issues with shoes.


----------



## candiebear

I have 10+ pairs of flats/sandals. I love that the shoes can be worn daily and still look new years later. I have a pair of wedges with one string coming undone that I plan on taking to the cobbler that I've had for a couple years now. A pair of revas had the sole come undone since I tripped more than a few times on the tongue of them. I had those fixed by the cobbler as well. So two pairs out of a dozen isn't bad. I am not rough on my shoes which may be why they last. Work has carpet throughout. My husband goes through sneakers every 6 months!


----------



## Mcha0523

Toryburch CS the worst ever!!

Website bag size misrepresented, so called to send back.  I was told to send back at my own cost from canada.  Or i can return to the store in canada but i get paid back for the same value in can$ which means i am losing 10%.  The worst thing ever is it was charged 3 times for same transaction without any error message to me. My credit card was blocked for this reason but no apologize no compensation nothing!!


----------



## ley2

Mcha0523 said:


> Toryburch CS the worst ever!!
> 
> Website bag size misrepresented, so called to send back.  I was told to send back at my own cost from canada.  Or i can return to the store in canada but i get paid back for the same value in can$ which means i am losing 10%.  The worst thing ever is it was charged 3 times for same transaction without any error message to me. My credit card was blocked for this reason but no apologize no compensation nothing!!




I had bad experience with them too. Sent email for queries they only replied 4 days later. And their reply is not satisfactory at all. Irritating! Luckily they charges the correct amount to my credit card.

By the way, may I know if your bag shipped together with invoice indicating the bag price? Or just packing slip without price stated at all? TIA!


----------



## marcott2

just wanting to share my experience with the robinson double zip tote. I fell in love with this bag last april and posted on here my challenges with the black as went through two and now on the third one, as the handles get "goopy" and sticky underneath where it is rubbing against my hand or arm......and thought the third may not happen....however, as of last week, just as the first two, just sticky and goopy all over again.....I did get the bag in windstorm with the exact same issue...to the point where you can now see cracks on the bottom side of the handle where it would rest on your arm. I did buy a luggage color, making my fourth of this style, about three weeks ago and afraid to use it as I know this will happen as well........I did manage to get these all 25%-30% off as only bought them on sale. But considering I would be at about 1800.00 for all four now......should have just saved for a Prada. I can still return the luggage as have a week left within the 30 day return and has tags attached......BUT next to my LV artsy...this bag is my fav this year. Looks chic and functions so perfect with additional long strap and those great double zips.....never been so puzzled by the quality of a bag before. just shocking


----------



## marcott2

oh, I didn't list dust storm, hence the four I have.......and this has held up the best by far and you can see the leather is a bit different feeling...feels thicker and more hearty....and ive used it the most and the handles are just very slightly goopy...not really sticky at all......so, if you all were thinking of one color I absolutely recommend a seasonal color that just came out, duststorm!


----------



## kylie2014

I do have the Ella tote for a year now so far it's still in pretty good condition, except for the handles which are starting to fray a little bit. But no major complaints so far.


----------



## wndmom

I have a pair of Amanda sandals and the color was wearing off the sole within one month.  They are the most comfortable shoe but look awful!


----------



## tretrechic88

I personally have had a lot of issues with her bags but her shoes have been okay so far.

Where do I start? Either the leather is really thin or not great quality. I bought a satchel from the boutique a year ago and one of the bottom corners of the bag already has a hole the size of a ball point pen. I'm by no means rough with my bags, and usually am very careful with them. I have never torn any other bag.

The craftsmanship is also lacking. The stitching of where my top flap and the rest of my bag meet had begun to tear after just a few months. I called Tory Burch customer service and they stated that it was normal wear and tear and there was nothing they could do about it.

I also bought a foldover clutch not too long ago at the Las Vegas Outlet and noted that there was some glue or residue on the edges. Minor detail as I was able to clean that off.

Onto wallets. I have several of her wallets and they all dont last. I had a saffiano wallet (gorgeous leather) but the tory burch emblem or logo was tarnished after a year. It is now rusted and looks terrible. I also have a patent leather long wallet and the inside of the leather is completely faded and imprinted with the shape of my cards. Not to mention that patent leather is extremely hard to keep clean, it also has color transfer from other surfaces.

I don't buy luxury items to wear and tear through them within a year. If I had the intention of buying something trendy but inexpensive, I would go to H&M. With her prices rising every year, I find it difficult to make another TB purchase. Sometimes it is tempting to be lured back with the frequent sales and outlet prices...but I would rather save my money for quality leather goods.


----------



## JenBR

Can anyone comment on the quality of Tory Burch wallets? Specifically the Amanda continental or the Robinson saffiano continental? 

I love Kate Spade wallets and can usually find them one sale for less than $100. The size and quality appears to be similar and KS has never disappointed. 

Please advise if the Tory Burch wallet would be worth the money ($195+)! Thanks!


----------



## lettuceshop

JenBR said:


> Can anyone comment on the quality of Tory Burch wallets? Specifically the Amanda continental or the Robinson saffiano continental?
> 
> I love Kate Spade wallets and can usually find them one sale for less than $100. The size and quality appears to be similar and KS has never disappointed.
> 
> Please advise if the Tory Burch wallet would be worth the money ($195+)! Thanks!


I would look for them on sale. I currently have 4/5 and they have all stood up well. One Robinson saffiano metallic continental wallet has worn slightly on the corners but no differently than any other wallet. I've been using a smaller version of the Robinson saffiano because it fits well in my crossbody bags and its been in regular use since May and looks brand new. I tend to rotate my wallets during the year based on the season. They hold up better than Coach wallets.


----------



## Dreamybabie

Hello,
I have just returned a mini double zipped Robinson to the store for the same reason. I love the red purse and the style but the quality just doesn't meet with the price.  I had to ask the SA to bring out five different ones because the ones she brought me was chipped, Sewn crooked, or not smooth looking.  The SA said leather will breath and takes it shape eventually so I took one home. After taking it out of the dust bag my whole room smell so bad. Not leather smell. More like toxic fume smell.  After two weeks the smell was still there so I took it back. I looked inside. The $475 purse is made in China.  I still love the purse and wish I can tolerate the smell but it makes me gag. 

I also ordered the matching wallet. Made in Vietnam and the quality was poorer than my coach canvas wallet I got five years back. I expect more for the price.


----------



## Dreamybabie

Dee. said:


> I don't own anything TB (yet) but I have noticed that their saffiano leather feels thin and very plastic.
> I took out my MK saffiano wallet to compare and the MK leather was definitely higher quality


I totally agree. The TB saffiano leather was so thin it barely hold up the shape of the purse. I compared it to my Selma mk. Much better price and quality.


----------



## marcott2

harlem_cutie said:


> I own 10 Robinson Double Zips, 4 Amanda totes, 4 Jaden totes, 3 Ellas and a ridiculous number of wallets. I returned Slouchy Marion and the Thea tote in Blush because they really weren't my style.
> 
> I use all my TB bags and do not baby them. I also travel with them. The Robinson Double Zips have held up the best, some better than others. My Cobalt Blue and Black w/ Patent corners wear like iron. Blood Orange disintegrated quickly, numerous spots with cracking and peeling leather and the leather wore off the handles after like five uses. Sand gets dirty too easily and Parisian Blue is prone to creasing. Zero issues with any Amanda totes and wallets. Jadens are okay but the corners are prone to holes much like Le Pliage totes. The Ellas are complete garbage. Trim is coming off the handles and the bags are completely fraying. One tip that I will pass on is that I have treated all of my bags with LovinMyBags handle cream because the leather completely wore off my Blood Orange Robinson after only a few wears and this freaked me out. LMB's cream has really helped to slow down the wear of all my bag handles from TB to my LV Empreinte.
> 
> I own an equally ridiculous number of Revas. Tumbled leather and patent hold up the best. Vegetable tan is the most delicate and starts to show wear really easily. The leather Revas from the last two seasons are complete garbage to me because medallions have fallen off and there is even a hole in the sole of one. I wore the shoe no more than 3x. This is completely unacceptable for a $200 shoe.
> 
> I own several TB blazers and jackets and have no issues with them. I own a dozen Simone cardigans and they are all holding up really well.
> 
> I think TB's quality, like almost every other designer out there, has decreased significantly in recent years but at sale prices most products are worth the money. My Robinsons are faring better than my Prada totes and those were almost 4x the price. My Miller sandals are faring better than my Hermes sandals which are almost 3x the price.


how do you feel about your double zips today? I have to say my conflict goes on.....the black one I have used fairly consisitently for about a month for work during week.......and now I see not only the stickiness the handles always get BUT the peeling is just starting. UGH. I bought the luggage one during the 25% off sale end of August, making my total four. BUT even at under 500 out the door, I know after a month same issue and how will this hold up even for one season of use? thoughts about this? THANKS


----------



## harlem_cutie

marcott2 said:


> how do you feel about your double zips today? I have to say my conflict goes on.....the black one I have used fairly consisitently for about a month for work during week.......and now I see not only the stickiness the handles always get BUT the peeling is just starting. UGH. I bought the luggage one during the 25% off sale end of August, making my total four. BUT even at under 500 out the door, I know after a month same issue and how will this hold up even for one season of use? thoughts about this? THANKS



I still use my black and cobalt double zips regularly and aside from scuffs on the leather I have no issues. The only one that has disintegrated has been blood orange. I have two of the new style ones in Carnival and Dust Storm but I have not used them yet so I can't comment. 

There is no reason for your bags to be peeling after a month. Where is the peeling occurring?


----------



## Winthrop44

anabanana745 said:


> Because it's cheaper to produce low quality merchandise and people vote with their wallets. If we want the quality to improve we need to stop buying TB stuff. They get away with it because of the brands popularity.





Well they may never know it but I was interested in a Robinson Mini Double Zip Tote and after reading this thread am no longer considering it.


----------



## gurlsaved

The new Robinson Pebbled Double Zip tote is much better quality than the saffiano line - just based off of comparing them in store and holding them. The pebbled leather is so nice. I plan on getting one eventually and will post a full set of pics if I end up getting it. I love TB's pebbled leather like on the Amanda lines far better than the saffiano. In fact I have returned all the saffiano items because they were never up to par - never felt like leather to me!


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

gurlsaved said:


> The new Robinson Pebbled Double Zip tote is much better quality than the saffiano line - just based off of comparing them in store and holding them. The pebbled leather is so nice. I plan on getting one eventually and will post a full set of pics if I end up getting it. I love TB's pebbled leather like on the Amanda lines far better than the saffiano. In fact I have returned all the saffiano items because they were never up to par - never felt like leather to me!




A friend got the pebbled leather Robinson last week for her birthday and it is so luxurious!  It even makes me consider the Robinson & I am not a fan of all of the zippers.


----------



## matchatea

I felt the same with everyone here but just a month ago I popped into the new Tory Burch store in Vancouver and asked if they could repair the sole for me. They said of course and when I asked about the cost, they said free. That really impressed me and pulled me back into the brand


----------



## Winthrop44

Thanks for the encouraging posts, maybe I'll consider the pebbled leather styles then! Would love to see pics if you get the bag gurlsaved.


I've also read that the saffiano on the Robinson *Mini* Double Zip Tote is different than the saffiano on the others, as in thinner, so I was wondering if it's any different in terms of the problems described here with a lot the saffiano bags. Has anyone had good or bad experiences with this bag in particular?


----------



## kylie2014

lettuceshop said:


> I would look for them on sale. I currently have 4/5 and they have all stood up well. One Robinson saffiano metallic continental wallet has worn slightly on the corners but no differently than any other wallet. I've been using a smaller version of the Robinson saffiano because it fits well in my crossbody bags and its been in regular use since May and looks brand new. I tend to rotate my wallets during the year based on the season. They hold up better than Coach wallets.


It looks really sturdy my sister has the Amanda continental wallet she carries it around everywhere and stuffs everything even her phone.


----------



## rhunter99

i've been looking to purchase a bag as a gift and it's been narrowed down to the Kate Spade CSM and the Tory Burch Robinson Micro Double Zip Tote. this thread has me concerned - should I buy the Kate or are they equally the same quality wise?


----------



## lettuceshop

rhunter99 said:


> i've been looking to purchase a bag as a gift and it's been narrowed down to the Kate Spade CSM and the Tory Burch Robinson Micro Double Zip Tote. this thread has me concerned - should I buy the Kate or are they equally the same quality wise?


Well I honestly think that the Tory leather is better quality, I ordered from Kate Spade and I think the leather is not nice at all. I have over 10 Tory Burch bags and numerous wallets and have not had a problem with any. I think it depends on the age of the gift recipient, both are very popular with the younger age group, 25-40.


----------



## rhunter99

lettuceshop said:


> Well I honestly think that the Tory leather is better quality, I ordered from Kate Spade and I think the leather is not nice at all. I have over 10 Tory Burch bags and numerous wallets and have not had a problem with any. I think it depends on the age of the gift recipient, both are very popular with the younger age group, 25-40.



It would be a gift for someone in the 30s so I think they'll appreciate it. It's the Bloomingdale's exclusive blue colored Robinson which is one sale right now, but with taxes and duty comes to over $400 cdn. 

thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## kerrilynn1982

I bought the Robinson Triangle Tote about 15 months ago and have had several issues with it and it's made me question the quality of such an expensive bag as well. First, one of the stitches that cinches the sides together popped not even 6 months after I bought it - they switched the bag out and gave me a new one. Then the shoulder strap started to rip so they gave me a new strap. Then about a month ago the "new" shoulder strap completely ripped/broke! I took the strap to my local store and was told that it's been moved to the outlet and I have to take the whole bag there and get it switched out. So this will be my 3rd bag and strap. It's kind of a pain, thankfully I live in Orlando where there is an outlet but it's such a tourist attraction that it's a major pain the you-know-what to park and get in and out of there. Ugh. I'm glad I didn't pay full price for it.


----------



## johnnyrocket144

I highly recommend buying Tory Burch's saffiano leather products.  I bought the Robinson continental saffiano leather wallet over a year ago and it barely looks used.  That being said, my Reva clutch is still looking good and it's not saffiano leather, but I'm super careful with it and only use it on special occasions.  I think the leather on the clutch would very easily scuff if I used it regularly.


----------



## DiorDiorDior

I purchased several colors of the Tory Burch Penny Wedge and wore each of them for 10 hours.  They were quite comfortable.  I am content with their quality.


----------



## leechiyong

rhunter99 said:


> i've been looking to purchase a bag as a gift and it's been narrowed down to the Kate Spade CSM and the Tory Burch Robinson Micro Double Zip Tote. this thread has me concerned - should I buy the Kate or are they equally the same quality wise?



I own both brands and would put the quality on par with one another. I wouldn't be surprised to find out that they're manufactured at the same factory.


----------



## MJDaisy

rhunter99 said:


> i've been looking to purchase a bag as a gift and it's been narrowed down to the Kate Spade CSM and the Tory Burch Robinson Micro Double Zip Tote. this thread has me concerned - should I buy the Kate or are they equally the same quality wise?



I think my kate spade saffiano leather holds up better than my tory. It hasn't scuffed at all and I feel I can beat it around without worrying about it holding up.


----------



## littleapplered

I just bought a micro double zip cross body in electric blue from bloomingdale on sale for 304. Really pretty. I love it. I also like their woc, want to get it sometime.


----------



## emilyliuu

rhunter99 said:


> i've been looking to purchase a bag as a gift and it's been narrowed down to the Kate Spade CSM and the Tory Burch Robinson Micro Double Zip Tote. this thread has me concerned - should I buy the Kate or are they equally the same quality wise?


The saffiano on my Kate Spade has held up 100x + better than anything Tory Burch saffiano I've ever purchased (and then returned!). I do not treat that bag lightly either (and I use it for school) and my Kate Spade still looks as new as the day I purchased it.


----------



## babysunshine

I own a Kate Spade, and am looking at Tory Burch because I also like their designs. I thought TB has good quality. Am surprised to learn here that KS has better quality than TB.


----------



## rhunter99

littleapplered said:


> I just bought a micro double zip cross body in electric blue from bloomingdale on sale for 304. Really pretty. I love it. I also like their woc, want to get it sometime.



please post pics if you can


----------



## toryburch27

I have a pair of revas that I absolutely love however I agree they leather is cheap and folds and chips


----------



## berta

I love my tory burch bags.  They are for fun, I don't take them seriously.  They are my kick around, running errands in the rain.  But I purchase the printed bags, it says, " look at this bag, i may be old but I still have personality."


----------



## uhpharm01

Her flats are so comfortable to wear.


----------



## smileydimples

emilyliuu said:


> The saffiano on my Kate Spade has held up 100x + better than anything Tory Burch saffiano I've ever purchased (and then returned!). I do not treat that bag lightly either (and I use it for school) and my Kate Spade still looks as new as the day I purchased it.



Oh no this is disappointing since I got a couple of her bags just recently the Tory burch Amanda satchel also the Robinson mini the lace one now I am concerned that they won't last. I love my michael Kors bags


----------



## sansandy

I recently purchase a Robinson saffiano double zip tote from The Outnet after a 80% discount. I was quite disappointed when I saw the bag in person, I could see ripples and some wrinkles under the light. I'm keeping the bag because the color is beautiful and it will be a great work bag. However, I definitely will not pay the retail price, I don't think it's worth 555.


----------



## Princess Pink

I have quite a few TB items; many pairs of shoes (various flats), different handbags and small accessories and some blouses. Everything I have is outstanding quality. Never ever had any issues with anything.


----------



## emilyliuu

sansandy said:


> I recently purchase a Robinson saffiano double zip tote from The Outnet after a 80% discount. I was quite disappointed when I saw the bag in person, I could see ripples and some wrinkles under the light. I'm keeping the bag because the color is beautiful and it will be a great work bag. However, I definitely will not pay the retail price, I don't think it's worth 555.



I'm not surprised - there is a thread re: the issues of TB's Robinson saffiano double-zip it's terrible in terms of quality, but it's good that you were able to get it for 80% off!


----------



## Carson123

emilyliuu said:


> I'm not surprised - there is a thread re: the issues of TB's Robinson saffiano double-zip it's terrible in terms of quality, but it's good that you were able to get it for 80% off!




I have one in luggage and it's in great shape, and I am not one to baby my bags. It's one of the older ones though (I don't like the newer designs as much) so maybe her quality has changed with different versions?


----------



## Sunnygator007

I have several TB pieces... flats, sandals, and more recently purchased a Robinson square satchel in May (which is beautiful quality) and a Reva clutch from the flash sale.  I have only used the clutch a few times and the color is rubbing off in places!  It's a metallic silver color and you can see the nude color underneath.  Not happy, but glad I only spend $200 on it vs. full price.


----------



## lettuceshop

Metallic color on purses is renowned for wearing off. I have a Rebecca Minkoff that looks really shabby now and I seriously only used it for evenings out.


----------



## adesuwa1989

Let me say, I have the tory burch robinson saffiano tote in black. I have the mini one. Which I got three months ago, so it is the new model. The overall look of the bag looks good. However, I was a bit disappointed in the zippers area , glazing could have been done well. I have just seen the micro model it looks much better .. So I might sell the mini to get the micro.


----------



## adesuwa1989

Also wanted to say the quality of the newer model is way better than the older model. The newer model is more sleek, classic, neater, and the shape is more defined!


----------



## kopi

adesuwa1989 said:


> Also wanted to say the quality of the newer model is way better than the older model. The newer model is more sleek, classic, neater, and the shape is more defined!



I'm really glad to hear that! I was actually debating around black Friday between the older model double zip tote (the one without the key tag, had the patches on the corners, and the hooks for the crossbody straps weren't centered) and the current model.  I could have gotten the old 2012 model from the outlet for about $350CAD.  Instead, I chose to buy the newer one off the website, which worked out to be around $550USD, BIG difference in price. I struggled A LOT but ended up going with the newer one because of all the youtube reviews about the quality issues.  I noticed in all the youtube videos that everyone was reviewing the older model.  I also fell in love with the dust storm colour when I saw it in store, so I just had to get that one.

It's only been a week with her but I'm super happy with it so far, but only time will tell about the quality!


----------



## Sunnygator007

lettuceshop said:


> Metallic color on purses is renowned for wearing off. I have a Rebecca Minkoff that looks really shabby now and I seriously only used it for evenings out.


good to know!  this is the first metallic bag I've purchased.  and probably be my last now!  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## AmaliaV2

I just purchased this metallic quilted bag: Fleming Metallic Quilted Medium Double Flap


http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/...etallic-quilted-medium-double-flap?ID=1125774


Now, having read many posts on this forum, I'm wondering how it will hold up in the long run. Does anyone own this bag or a similar quilted bag by TB?


----------



## bizchick

No complaints about the quality of the wallets - I've been using my robinson zip wallet daily for about 3.5 years now and she's holding up like a champ. 

Hardware - some scratches on large zipper pull, but still zips very smoothly
Leather - I have a small mark on mine, but the leather is fairly resistant to scratches
Interior pockets - no weird curling or tearing (I've double stuffed the card holders on occasion before... whoops lol)


----------



## pink1

I can't see the link to the Fleming.  I looked at the gold one (on sale) during x-mas and the rep at the store told me I had to be very careful w/ it as the gold would flake off with too much use.  I have a black leather one with no problems.


----------



## POW

MJDaisy said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I know this post may be kind of unpopular, but has anyone else noticed Tory Burch quality to be sub-par? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE tory burch. I have 2 pairs of revas, 3 bags, and a TB wallet. I have noticed though that none of my items have great quality. I am in the process of trying to return my wallet because the Gold emblem has completely chipped. I am sorry but I have only had it a few months and for $200 I expect better. Also some of the handles of my bags have peeled, the inside mirror broke off one of my bags, etc.
> 
> I still like her stuff and think it's really cute, but I am extremely hesitant to ever purchase anything TB again.
> 
> Anyone else have the same opinions?


I made the mistake of driving in my Reva's, the leather rubbed off on the bottom edges


----------



## POW

MJDaisy said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I know this post may be kind of unpopular, but has anyone else noticed Tory Burch quality to be sub-par? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE tory burch. I have 2 pairs of revas, 3 bags, and a TB wallet. I have noticed though that none of my items have great quality. I am in the process of trying to return my wallet because the Gold emblem has completely chipped. I am sorry but I have only had it a few months and for $200 I expect better. Also some of the handles of my bags have peeled, the inside mirror broke off one of my bags, etc.
> 
> I still like her stuff and think it's really cute, but I am extremely hesitant to ever purchase anything TB again.
> 
> Anyone else have the same opinions?


I forgot to mention the hardware color on a few of my crossbody bags rubbed off.  One they sent me a replacement, I'm out of luck on the others.  they told me to take them to a cobbler


----------



## POW

This photo shows the items I have that have color issues on the hardware.  I still like them I'm just a bit disappointed.  TB said it is normal wear


----------



## berta

Just a thought, but how are they being stored?


----------



## alice87

MJDaisy said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I know this post may be kind of unpopular, but has anyone else noticed Tory Burch quality to be sub-par? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE tory burch. I have 2 pairs of revas, 3 bags, and a TB wallet. I have noticed though that none of my items have great quality. I am in the process of trying to return my wallet because the Gold emblem has completely chipped. I am sorry but I have only had it a few months and for $200 I expect better. Also some of the handles of my bags have peeled, the inside mirror broke off one of my bags, etc.
> 
> I still like her stuff and think it's really cute, but I am extremely hesitant to ever purchase anything TB again.
> 
> Anyone else have the same opinions?


I had a pants that completely ripped off on the behind. I had them for several months, but "it was not the only pair of pants" I was wearing at the time.
I contacted Tory Burch on facebook. They told me contact them through email to solve the problem. They NEVER responded back to me through the email and deleted my post on facebook.
I can say they were one of the best fitting pants I had, but the fabric is definitely not what you paid for. They were not worn out. They had two much stitching going on next to each other. Too much stress, and basically design flow. They put pocket too close to back seam.


----------



## alice87

POW said:


> This photo shows the items I have that have color issues on the hardware.  I still like them I'm just a bit disappointed.  TB said it is normal wear



It is kind of hard to see.


----------



## alice87

Princess Pink said:


> I have quite a few TB items; many pairs of shoes (various flats), different handbags and small accessories and some blouses. Everything I have is outstanding quality. Never ever had any issues with anything.



I have shoes from her first collection (2008?) and they still hold one very well. I get compliments every single time I wear them.


----------



## AmaliaV2

pink1 said:


> I can't see the link to the Fleming.  I looked at the gold one (on sale) during x-mas and the rep at the store told me I had to be very careful w/ it as the gold would flake off with too much use.  I have a black leather one with no problems.






Sorry, just realized that the link to Bloomingdale's site doesn't work. Here's the link to TB site:


http://www.toryburch.com/fleming-me..._medium=aff&utm_source=cj&utm_content=3852549


The model is wearing the black bag I bought. On the attached tag it says that the metallic will wear over time. Also, the leather is very soft.


----------



## nfrancis12

MJDaisy said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I know this post may be kind of unpopular, but has anyone else noticed Tory Burch quality to be sub-par? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE tory burch. I have 2 pairs of revas, 3 bags, and a TB wallet. I have noticed though that none of my items have great quality. I am in the process of trying to return my wallet because the Gold emblem has completely chipped. I am sorry but I have only had it a few months and for $200 I expect better. Also some of the handles of my bags have peeled, the inside mirror broke off one of my bags, etc.
> 
> I still like her stuff and think it's really cute, but I am extremely hesitant to ever purchase anything TB again.
> 
> Anyone else have the same opinions?



My SO had an issue with a recent purchase for Christmas, after purchasing it from the store he noticed alot of issues scratches,chips etc in the hardware as well as issues in the leather. He ordered a new one online and we compared them and the one from the store was quite "rough" compared to the online one. We've since brought to back only to deal with a headache. Once we got to the store they did not have enough cash in the till to do our return so they offered to return it to a debit card which we were quite fine with except in order to do this she had to put is as an non recited return which flagged my bank and froze my account, such a head ache so after reversing the return the store has the bag and the cash. SO is not pleased.


----------



## hro2

I have a tory burch robinson bag and its pretty sturdy (the leather is patent so i use it as an everyday bag with no worries about scratches and such) but the shape doesnt hold well. Does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## PSparks

I love Tory Burch but I'm getting to a point were I just don't trust the brand anymore.


I had to send my Robinson tote in for repairs after using it for 6 weeks. The clip that the shoulder strap attaches to fell off; it was poorly designed. I had to wait a few weeks to get my bag back.


I purchased the Robinson Adjustable Shoulder Bag before Christmas and the strap fell off on the first day. They were sold out so it took a couple of weeks to get a replacement.


Today I dropped of my Evie pearls which fell apart after 3 months. On the upside all my other purchases remain in one piece.


I was going to buy a watch before my pearls fell apart but I have a feeling with all of the QC issue they are having their watches won't perform well either.


PSparks


----------



## UptownGirl212

I agree, it's very hit or  miss; and I have friends who had things fall apart after limited use and they wouldn't exchange/replace them.  I do love the styles, but also think the quality for the price just isn't there.


----------



## Missmeowmeow

UptownGirl212 said:


> I agree, it's very hit or miss; and I have friends who had things fall apart after limited use and they wouldn't exchange/replace them. I do love the styles, but also think the quality for the price just isn't there.


 same for me.
i got a robinson tote in carnival..a lovely red...lovely shape..its gorgeous but the quality is horrible!!!
 the leather start to peel at the handles after like a week..
really sad..it cant be use as a daily bag..i still use it as the peeling is not really obvious and i dabbed some red nail polish over it ( advised by local bag cobbler)

for the price i paid. i really do wish the quality was better. peeling is not acceptable at all..im glad that i got it at a discounted price.


----------



## lycheepassion

Sure TB is laughing all the way to the bank, My zipper pull fell off right away on my robinson wallet + a new one I got *used on eBay mistake* looks SO FAKE! If it's real Ithey're really skimping on quality!


----------



## PSparks

I tried to post a review on the Tory Burch website today. I have a the $200 Evie necklace which keeps breaking due to a design flaw. 

I received an email from TB saying they couldn't post my comments because I did not follow their guidelines which basically say TB won't post any critiques. 

Now I feel compelled to make sure I share with as many people as I can, that you should not assume a $500 bag from Tory Burch will last more than a couple of months. Aside from the necklace that keeps breaking I've had to bring in two bags for repairs.


----------



## ALPurseFanatic

Maybe I am just lucky but my 4 bags, 2 clutches, 3 large wallets and over 20 pair of shoes are all holding up nicely.   I did have issues with the fitbit (details in separate thread) but they took care of that as well.


----------



## Carson123

ALPurseFanatic said:


> Maybe I am just lucky but my 4 bags, 2 clutches, 3 large wallets and over 20 pair of shoes are all holding up nicely.   I did have issues with the fitbit (details in separate thread) but they took care of that as well.




I agree. I have 3 bags and a small wallet and case card, and they have all held up great.  They are older though. Maybe her newer stuff are worse? Seems to be the case with lots of designers


----------



## elevenxten

Are tory burch hangbags made with real leather?


----------



## berta

elevenxten said:


> Are tory burch hangbags made with real leather?



Yeap.  I guess I look at them as unique trendy bags.  Novelty.  Something that is an "outfit" bag, not for everyday use.  A Chloe, Bottega, the older Italian made Gryson's, are work horses.   You can pack them, toss them in the car. 

 Tory burch are seasonal bags.  They are not Italian bags.

They are pretty to "look" at.  Take care of them.  Make sure you stuff them and put them in their sleeper bag and store properly when not in use.


----------



## leoloo24

I find that a little offensive, to be honest.


----------



## Carson123

berta said:


> Yeap.  I guess I look at them as unique trendy bags.  Novelty.  Something that is an "outfit" bag, not for everyday use.  A Chloe, Bottega, the older Italian made Gryson's, are work horses.   You can pack them, toss them in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> Tory burch are seasonal bags.  They are not Italian bags.
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty to "look" at.  Take care of them.  Make sure you stuff them and put them in their sleeper bag and store properly when not in use.




My Tory burch bags are work horses that I don't baby. You seem to not have a grasp of her wide array of bag options.


----------



## berta

Carson123 said:


> My Tory burch bags are work horses that I don't baby. You seem to not have a grasp of her wide array of bag options.


Please don't get me wrong I love a good TB bag, I have several and love them, I think it is post 238 with a sampling.  I have a ton of TB shoes. I love TB bags, I just don't pack them everyday and I am particularly careful with a few of them (pony hair, and weaved).  But I do that with all my bags.

Have you seen the TB 2015 fall video?  There are at least 2 gorgeous bags I am dying for and have texted my SA about them.  

What I am not understanding why there are so many complaints about the TB product line and wondering if, it could be the definition between a toss and a throw, or a tablet vs a laptop?  

I have several Chloe totes that can handle a laptop, but would not do that to my TBs - a tablet, yes and many times. 

Please I am not knocking TB.  If you read my postings you will see that is not the case.

Forgive me if I gave the wrong impression.


----------



## Carson123

^^no worries at all! I almost read your note thinking about the smaller, more dainty Tory bags vs the ones I have that I consider work horses. 

I think I am just lucky though and haven't come across a bad quality bag - though I know they're out there! 

&#128522;


----------



## melland

berta said:


> Please don't get me wrong I love a good TB bag, I have several and love them, I think it is post 238 with a sampling.  I have a ton of TB shoes. I love TB bags, I just don't pack them everyday and I am particularly careful with a few of them (pony hair, and weaved).  But I do that with all my bags.
> 
> Have you seen the TB 2015 fall video?  There are at least 2 gorgeous bags I am dying for and have texted my SA about them.
> 
> What I am not understanding why there are so many complaints about the TB product line and wondering if, it could be the definition between a toss and a throw, or a tablet vs a laptop?
> 
> I have several Chloe totes that can handle a laptop, but would not do that to my TBs - a tablet, yes and many times.
> 
> Please I am not knocking TB.  If you read my postings you will see that is not the case.
> 
> Forgive me if I gave the wrong impression.


I've never had any issues with my TB bags or shoes. I had the white leather on my Flemming get a bit dirty but I'd expect that on white leather on a $20 bag to a $2,000 bag so I really don't consider that a quality issue. 

I never buy saffiano products, almost always get the pebbled leather and try to stick with dark colors...  maybe some of those things are the key?

The only TB product I tend to baby is the suede, fringed bag from last Fall as I never have good luck with suede. I always spray protectant on suede products but I just feel they are delicate in general. Although I have to admit my suede TB booties are holding up quite well!

...but back to the OP's comment that she wasn't allowed to post a negative review is just a bunch of BS!


----------



## amandacoco

i had bought a large robinson wallet during xmas in their palazzo las vegas location and the wallet just fell apart like 2wks ago. luckily their customer service will be crediting me a store credit for it since they do not carry it anymore. really dissapointed because it was my first wallet from tory burch and it was poor quality. i felt like my old michael kors saffiano leather wallets held up forever than TB.


----------



## torchgirl

I've had one problem with saffiano wallet , very overpriced with not so good quality,

but i have never had any issues with  tory burch bag and tory burch flat, the leather quality on bag and flat are in very good quality , but i wish TB would increase the discount price especially for TB York . 

i never see TB York in discount price


----------



## annaprkl

I've had my Robinsson triangle tote in Safino now for 1,5 years and I wear it pretty often. I've had no issues in the quality whatsoever, but I keep it very well when it is not in use, I never leave it just muffled into the closet, always keeping something inside for it not to loose its form and I treat it against the dutch rainy weather at my leathersmith every now and then. Safino is tricky and this will probably be my only safino bag.


----------



## melland

So it almost seems to boil down to two issues...
1. Leather quality on the saffiano items. Pebbled and regular leather seem to have fewer complaints.
2. Color transfer on bright and light colors.


----------



## Jesseyeay

Hi!
I'm thinking of getting the TB robinson micro double zip.
Any of you have any issue with the bag or the line?

Thanks


----------



## LornsD

My only Tory Buch bag (Parkan Hobo) ripped (yes the leather ripped straight across when I went to one it one day) after less than 5 months of owning it. I have a fairly large bag collection and swap bags often so I wasn't using it any where close to daily. I was really disappointed as I loved the bag for an everyday casual black bag and I had gone back and forth about buying it due to concerns over quality. I haven't bought any thing else from TB due to this (I just got a refund as the Tory Burch website in the UK doesn't do exchanges) but am considering a pair of espadrilles. Has anyone had problems with them quality wise? They're espadrilles so I don't expect them to last for ever but would like at least a season out of them!


----------



## Chanellover2015

alice87 said:


> I had a pants that completely ripped off on the behind. I had them for several months, but "it was not the only pair of pants" I was wearing at the time.
> I contacted Tory Burch on facebook. They told me contact them through email to solve the problem. They NEVER responded back to me through the email and deleted my post on facebook.
> I can say they were one of the best fitting pants I had, but the fabric is definitely not what you paid for. They were not worn out. They had two much stitching going on next to each other. Too much stress, and basically design flow. They put pocket too close to back seam.




Sorry to hear that happened to you but yes it is true...I have seen it happen...the quality is hit or miss.  I have two bags, several flats and a pair of heels. No issues yet (crossing fingers) but it does happen quite often.


----------



## alice87

Chanellover2015 said:


> Sorry to hear that happened to you but yes it is true...I have seen it happen...the quality is hit or miss.  I have two bags, several flats and a pair of heels. No issues yet (crossing fingers) but it does happen quite often.



True... I used to see women wearing Tory bags all the time, and not so much anymore....


----------



## reneemelo

I have purchased one TB handbag last year (Marion Quilted Slouchy Tote) and after two weeks of use the bottom corners were already worn out.  I did contact customer service and they accepted the return but I had to take a gift card.  Since it was a PayPal purchase and it was already past 6 months.  Meaning, I still have to purchase something from them.  I got two wedges and the black one is showing signs of wear in less than a year.  The brown one I don't use that often.  I was extremely disappointed with their quality since their price point somewhat high for their category.  I've had MK bags for more than 4 years and they last.  Marc by Marc Jacobs was so far the best money spent.  Even my LV are starting to fall apart within a year.  
Now, I used TB gift card to get the Perry Tote.  We'll see what happens.  But from now on, I do not want to take the chance and spend my money on her products.  Not worth it.


----------



## purseaholic90

Have any of you had experience with their customer service department regarding damaged items? When I was walking, my right Thora sandal broke (the top detached from the bottom) and I've only worn the shoes less than 20 times since receiving them. It seems kind of ridiculous than their sandals can break from casual walking. I contacted their live chat and they told me to send a form online.


----------



## reneemelo

I had to contact their customer service twice and they were spectacular.  I was impressed.  It was never regarding shoes though. The first occasion was when I purchased their Quilted Marion Tote.  I bought it in August of 2014 and only started using it around March of 2015.  After two weeks the leather was getting damaged on the bottom corners.  I wrote them a nice email and after two or 3 weeks they replied with a shipping label.  No questions asked.  I shipped the bag back and on that same day they shipped me a gift card for the full amount I paid on the bag.  I was really happy.  Second time I ordered their Perry Tote, just a few weeks ago, and UPS damaged the box and the bag.  I contacted them thru live chat right away and representative opened a claim with UPS and she sent me a new bag overnight right there.  UPS picked up the damaged bag on the following day.  Both experiences were superb.  Sorry for.all the details but I wanted to share my experience with everybody.  Now, when it comes to shoes I would probably buy their shoes from Nordstrom since they have an "unconditional" refund policy.  I think you're gonna be alright in the end.  Good luck


----------



## mollfrey

I just purchased my first Tory Burch bag today -- it's a large York Tote in French Grey.

While at the store I took a moment to ask the SA about replacement handles, since I'd read somewhere on purseforum that they are prone to fraying.  She told me that because of past problems they had redesigned the straps and that the recent bags -- the ones from the last two to three months -- all have the new strap design and it seems to have solved the issue.

FWIW, she said that if I did have problems I could bring the bag back to the store and they would send it out for repair/new straps, but they don't keep replacement straps around.


----------



## lettuceshop

mollfrey said:


> I just purchased my first Tory Burch bag today -- it's a large York Tote in French Grey.
> 
> 
> 
> While at the store I took a moment to ask the SA about replacement handles, since I'd read somewhere on purseforum that they are prone to fraying.  She told me that because of past problems they had redesigned the straps and that the recent bags -- the ones from the last two to three months -- all have the new strap design and it seems to have solved the issue.
> 
> 
> 
> FWIW, she said that if I did have problems I could bring the bag back to the store and they would send it out for repair/new straps, but they don't keep replacement straps around.




That's funny, I just bought the small York and asked my SA the same thing, she told me she actually hadn't had any returned but they would replace the straps or the bag if there was an issue.


----------



## jmjm20122012

Yes, I got a large York tote in black for my birthday in November and by February the strap was falling apart and separating from the bag. I contacted customer service and they promptly replaced the bag. I thought that was very nice, although quality does make me wonder.


----------



## reginaPhalange

This is sort of late but I also had similar issues with the York Buckle tote. I bought it in March to use as a spring/summer bag for university. I rotate bags frequently and within a six week period, I used it maybe 3-5 times, just to and from the car to my class where it remained on the seat beside me. I realized about a month ago that one strap had come unstitched from the bag, a concern I had when I made the purchase but was assured by an SA would not occur. I only carried the bare essentials: a water bottle, sunglasses, keys, and my MacBook OR my iPad in which case I'd have a notebook. I've had similar issues with other Tory Burch products but I love her designs.


----------



## carpe_diem_

Does anyone know if there's a difference in quality of TB bags bought directly from a Tory Burch B&M store vs. department store? 

I bought the Double Zip Robinson Large Saffiano Satchel in black in May 2015 from their B&M store. I decided to buy the same exact bag in January 2016 at Bloomingdale's for a friend. The main differences I saw:

MAY 2015 BAG (left in photos): is softer, smoother and slightly shinier, and not as "structured." The feet are larger/taller.

JANUARY 2016 BAG (right in photos): felt very stiff, not as soft, and doesn't have that same gloss/sheen. The bag felt almost "too structured" and not as luxurious looking. The feet are smaller/shorter.

My first thought was that maybe all her bags feel like this in the beginning. But when I first purchased this bag in May 2015, I honestly don't remember it feeling as rigid & structured as the Jan 2016 bag. 

I may be overthinking things but it makes me wonder if the quality of the bags just happened to change (for the worse) within those 8 months, or if I just need to break in the new bag, or if there is an actual difference between department stores and B&M stores. What are your thoughts?


----------



## jitterenn

carpe_diem_ said:


> Does anyone know if there's a difference in quality of TB bags bought directly from a Tory Burch B&M store vs. department store?
> 
> I bought the Double Zip Robinson Large Saffiano Satchel in black in May 2015 from their B&M store. I decided to buy the same exact bag in January 2016 at Bloomingdale's for a friend. The main differences I saw:
> 
> MAY 2015 BAG (left in photos): is softer, smoother and slightly shinier, and not as "structured." The feet are larger/taller.
> 
> JANUARY 2016 BAG (right in photos): felt very stiff, not as soft, and doesn't have that same gloss/sheen. The bag felt almost "too structured" and not as luxurious looking. The feet are smaller/shorter.
> 
> My first thought was that maybe all her bags feel like this in the beginning. But when I first purchased this bag in May 2015, I honestly don't remember it feeling as rigid & structured as the Jan 2016 bag.
> 
> I may be overthinking things but it makes me wonder if the quality of the bags just happened to change (for the worse) within those 8 months, or if I just need to break in the new bag, or if there is an actual difference between department stores and B&M stores. What are your thoughts?



I think their design of their robinson changed a lot in the past few years. The first one was very very soft and had a little mirror on the inside which was cute! But their designs kept changing. Some of it was good though; like they changed the placement of the strap of the bag because it was pulling on the lining of the bag to the sides. I actually prefer the bags to be stiffer! But now I can't find the Robinson anywhere


----------



## carpe_diem_

jitterenn said:


> I think their design of their robinson changed a lot in the past few years. The first one was very very soft and had a little mirror on the inside which was cute! But their designs kept changing. Some of it was good though; like they changed the placement of the strap of the bag because it was pulling on the lining of the bag to the sides. I actually prefer the bags to be stiffer! But now I can't find the Robinson anywhere



I've already mentioned that I bought mine at Bloomingdale's, and I just recently came across other Tory Burch stores in SF and NY that had the Robinson. If you can't find it at a TB store, definitely try a major department store!


----------



## jitterenn

carpe_diem_ said:


> I've already mentioned that I bought mine at Bloomingdale's, and I just recently came across other Tory Burch stores in SF and NY that had the Robinson. If you can't find it at a TB store, definitely try a major department store!



Okay I did try them. I wanted the micro in a certain color. The department stores don't have them anymore! I called the stores and they actually found one in another state and they shipped it to me! I like their customer service a lot.


----------



## reginaPhalange

bagcrazylady said:


> Not many great reviews. I was snooping around here to check out getting one of their bags, but now I think I'll take a pass. There are more bad reviews here than good ,and I read through almost all of the pages. Sad!




Most threads do focus on the cons or the negatives because those people (myself included) want to rant as well as provide realistic reviews. For example my York tote fell apart rather quickly but the Robinson is in perfect condition even after daily use during the past 6 weeks.


----------



## reginaPhalange

bagcrazylady said:


> After only 6 weeks, I sure hope so! That is still pretty new. For the money that is paid, they should last for decades. Hope that happens with yours.




Haha thank you! I meant 6 weeks constant use, normally I switch out bags daily but I've owned the Robinson for a while. My York fell apart within 6 weeks of sporadic use but that's another story. The one thing I can say about this brand is their customer service excels that of any other contemporary designer. The few SAs I shop with along with the SM have been able to track down items from past collections as well as offered free replacements and upgrades.


----------



## Aethereality

reginaPhalange said:


> Haha thank you! I meant 6 weeks constant use, normally I switch out bags daily but I've owned the Robinson for a while. My York fell apart within 6 weeks of sporadic use but that's another story. The one thing I can say about this brand is their customer service excels that of any other contemporary designer. The few SAs I shop with along with the SM have been able to track down items from past collections as well as offered free replacements and upgrades.



I agree! Their customer service is beyond fabulous at all the Toronto boutiques I've been to. 

I have two pieces from the Robinson collection: the black double zip tote and the continental zip wallet. I've been using the former for more than a year, and the latter for about 5 months. Both are holding up very well even after everyday use, but I'm starting to notice the gold tone hardware chipping off of the bag and the saffiano leather is softening up. I like the wallet as well, however I don't like the bulkiness of it, which others have mentioned.

A while back I wanted to purchase the York tote, but I don't think I will anymore.


----------



## laurene88

I started off carrying Michael by Michael Kors and their quality was a little off. Their bags seemed to rip easily on seams or have the handles break so I eventually switched over to Marc by Marc Jacobs and never had a problem with their quality. I fell in love with a Tory Burch Brody recently and decided to try Tory out, but I'm a little nervous after seeing these posts! I've never had problems with her shoes but I'm hoping my purse will hold up ok! I will keep you guys updated!


----------



## berta

Make sure you register your name on their website and stop in a couple of times to get acquainted with a sales associate.  They normally will send out a discount code for your birthday.  Make sure you do this months before your birthday so you get in the system. I have never had any problems with any of my purchases. I have tons of shoes, wallets and handbags, heavy usage without any problems.  Just make sure to properly stuff and store your bags.


----------



## lettuceshop

berta said:


> Make sure you register your name on their website and stop in a couple of times to get acquainted with a sales associate.  They normally will send out a discount code for your birthday.  Make sure you do this months before your birthday so you get in the system. I have never had any problems with any of my purchases. I have tons of shoes, wallets and handbags, heavy usage without any problems.  Just make sure to properly stuff and store your bags.




Just so you know they switched the birthday coupons to a lottery system so not everyone is getting them. My SA told me they had too many people just registering for them.I received a fabulous Christmas gift this year but no birthday coupon.


----------



## berta

lettuceshop said:


> Just so you know they switched the birthday coupons to a lottery system so not everyone is getting them. My SA told me they had too many people just registering for them.I received a fabulous Christmas gift this year but no birthday coupon.



Oh poop! Sorry i did not know. I received my gift card for christmas and my birthday discount this month.  :?:

They should have a rewards club like Eileen Fisher.  Spend 2000 and get 100 gift card, plus your birthday discount.  Makes you want to shop more.resents


----------



## reginaPhalange

lettuceshop said:


> Just so you know they switched the birthday coupons to a lottery system so not everyone is getting them. My SA told me they had too many people just registering for them.I received a fabulous Christmas gift this year but no birthday coupon.




That seriously sucks, especially if people who receive them don't make any purchases throughout the year but are signed up for the sole purpose of receiving a birthday gift card. Meanwhile some of us make a minimum of one purchase a month. I heard a customer a couple weeks ago saying she only purchases when she receives those and even then, she only spends the minimum required and tries to use it during other ongoing promotions[emoji19]


----------



## lovecupcakes

I've noticed on my quilted Marion that the quality of the piping isn't that great


----------



## TNgypsy

lovecupcakes said:


> I've noticed on my quilted Marion that the quality of the piping isn't that great




The quality of TB bags and shoes have deteriorated over the years. I only buy TB shoes from Nordstrom because I can return them if I get a lemon. It's happened. I just bought a purse from Bloomingdales (the new model stacked T crossbody) and the zipper sticks. With my experience I'm afraid to exchange it knowing I'll likely have the same issue with a replacement. I'm still contemplating returning it. Her shoes and bags are so cute though and that's what brings me back to TB time again. However, the quality issues have slowed by TB purchases. Particularly with the shoes. It's forced me to try other brands I normally wouldn't consider (Jack Rogers) with some surprising luck


----------



## lovecupcakes

TNgypsy said:


> The quality of TB bags and shoes have deteriorated over the years. I only buy TB shoes from Nordstrom because I can return them if I get a lemon. It's happened. I just bought a purse from Bloomingdales (the new model stacked T crossbody) and the zipper sticks. With my experience I'm afraid to exchange it knowing I'll likely have the same issue with a replacement. I'm still contemplating returning it. Her shoes and bags are so cute though and that's what brings me back to TB time again. However, the quality issues have slowed by TB purchases. Particularly with the shoes. It's forced me to try other brands I normally wouldn't consider (Jack Rogers) with some surprising luck



I never had any other Tory Burch items, the Quilted Marion was my very first TB purchase so I was a but disappointed when I saw the piping somewhat cracking. So sad that the quality didn't stay the same. I am awaiting my Fleming Mini to be delivered so I'm crossing my fingers that the quality is better. And the new stacked T designs are gorgeous! I was debating on one of those too


----------



## originallyxelle

I have over 15 TB bags at this point and even more shoes. I haven't any noticeable issues yet. My boots are worn often and the ones that are 2-3 years old still look great. Knock on wood but I've been very happy with my purchases and I definitely don't baby my items. I'm not rough with them either. It may help that I don't use a single bag heavily since there is a wider rotation but all of my recent bags and shoes have been as good as my older ones. I did notice that some of the newer bags like the saffiano Robinson flap are being made thinner than when it first came out.


----------



## TNgypsy

originallyxelle said:


> I have over 15 TB bags at this point and even more shoes. I haven't any noticeable issues yet. My boots are worn often and the ones that are 2-3 years old still look great. Knock on wood but I've been very happy with my purchases and I definitely don't baby my items. I'm not rough with them either. It may help that I don't use a single bag heavily since there is a wider rotation but all of my recent bags and shoes have been as good as my older ones. I did notice that some of the newer bags like the saffiano Robinson flap are being made thinner than when it first came out.




It seems to me the newer items have more of an inferior quality. I'm not sure if the materials have changed in some way or the plants/countries they're made in have changed or a combination of the two. Something has happened. It's made me wary. I must say though, I just bought a pair of patent flip flops (forgot the name $125) & I'm loving them.


----------



## ReneeMer

I have posted some of my disappointments with my first Tory Burch purchases here before.  But I feel it is fair to give further comments on my recent items.  I had to return the quilted Marion black tote because the corners were worn out after two weeks of use, only.  Customer service was amazing.  I noticed that the newest saffiano items and the pebbled leather bags ten to hold up better than the lambskin and patent items.  I bought two pebbled leather Robinson totes (brown and black), gray and black Thea satchels, saffiano leather wallet, brown Perry tote and they are all in pristine condition.  Last year I purchased a pink patent leather handbag and on the first day of using it I noticed the leather was cracking on the bottom corner.  I called Customer Service and they refunded me as soon as they saw the bag was shipped.  Excellent service from their part!  I love her designs and I decided to insist on buying her products to see if I can find the one that works best for me.  
I recently purchased a T-block Tote from Nordstrom and although I think the leather is thin I have used it for three weeks straight with no signs of a headache.  With Nordstrom I am safe.  So let's see how things go in a month from now.  
No complaints with any of the shoes I have purchased in the past.  However, I have never purchased Revas since I read so many horrible comments on it.  Like people stated before.  It is hit or miss with her products.  But the pebbled leather bags work best for me and my lifestyle.


----------



## Pinkie789

I have bought a tory burch square tote pebbled leather and I see that the leather have some lining pattern (it doesn't look nice). I don't know if this is normal / because of wear but I am kinda bummed by it


----------



## GAPeach87

MJDaisy said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I know this post may be kind of unpopular, but has anyone else noticed Tory Burch quality to be sub-par? Don't get me wrong, I LOVE tory burch. I have 2 pairs of revas, 3 bags, and a TB wallet. I have noticed though that none of my items have great quality. I am in the process of trying to return my wallet because the Gold emblem has completely chipped. I am sorry but I have only had it a few months and for $200 I expect better. Also some of the handles of my bags have peeled, the inside mirror broke off one of my bags, etc.
> 
> I still like her stuff and think it's really cute, but I am extremely hesitant to ever purchase anything TB again.
> 
> Anyone else have the same opinions?


I am in the same boat. I purchased the Thea handbag and even though it is from 2015, they will not help repair where the bottom of the purse's color has chipped off. For a $500 bag, I would expect better...not happy with TB quality at all.


----------



## GAPeach87

Pinkie789 said:


> I have bought a tory burch square tote pebbled leather and I see that the leather have some lining pattern (it doesn't look nice). I don't know if this is normal / because of wear but I am kinda bummed by it


I purchased the thea dust storm in pebbled leather. HOwever, the bottom's color is coming off from wear. I have only used this purse since Feb. I purchased it on Tradesy and the previous owner works for TB but would not provide me proof of purchase. However, TB supposedly doesn't repair anything older than a year old from what the ATLANTA store told me. However, I have heard they suck anyways...curious what yours is looking like.


----------



## GAPeach87

gordomom said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm relatively new to TB, but really appreciate this discussion.  I've  been looking for a structured tote, so the large Robinson tote has been on my  radar.  I recently looked at the Robinson alongside a Longchamp Roseau at  Nordstrom.  I believe that they were about the same price point.  The SA  highly recommended the LC due to the quality.  However, I like the  extra center zip pocket on the TB.
> 
> A friend of mine ordered the pink one when it was on sale from the TB  website.  Overall it looks gorgeous, but one of the side snaps popped  out.  I was searching for similar issues on the Bay and saw that there  are others with this same issue.  Since she hasn't removed the tags yet, I think she should contact TB about an exchange.
> 
> Overall, it's not a huge issue, but as one of the other ladies mentioned, when you spend this much on a tote/bag, there shouldn't be quality issues.


I had this bag and it is extremely heavy. Great for occassion but not an every day bag bc it really can get quite heavy with your stuff in it.


----------



## GAPeach87

magshipmom said:


> I purchased the Contienetal wallet in Blood orange/orchid, and absolutely loved it, until after 6 weeks, the orange dye on all four corners started rubbing off, leaving behind a grey hue.  Not what I expected after 6 weeks of sitting in a handbag.  I took it back to the TOry Burch store, and they refused to exchange it for me.  They said that it was normal wear and tear!!!  Really????  After 6 weeks?  I have contacted Tory Burch corporate, and they have responded saying they apologize for the poor service I received at the store, and that someone would contact me shortly.  Anyone else had this same problem with the colored/dyed leathers??


Yes, I am having that on my pebbled thea purse..only been using for 6 months.


----------



## reginaPhalange

GAPeach87 said:


> I purchased the thea dust storm in pebbled leather. HOwever, the bottom's color is coming off from wear. I have only used this purse since Feb. I purchased it on Tradesy and the previous owner works for TB but would not provide me proof of purchase. However, *TB supposedly doesn't repair anything older than a year old* from what the ATLANTA store told me. However, I have heard they suck anyways...curious what yours is looking like.


I know that's what the store told you but I'd contact customer care or a store manager, because even after a year that bag should hold up and they should be able to stand behind the quality. I myself have had it with the quality issues of this brand. While I love the designs, I'm appalled by the lack of quality in all my boutique bags from TB. I've sent every single one out for repairs within 6 months of owning them, while my outlet bags have lasted just fine. I won't be purchasing TB any longer, at least not from the boutique because quite frankly it isn't worth it.


----------



## Linds31289

I bought an outlet bag yesterday and am afraid of the quality? Is it all the same?


----------



## annabellet

i have a TB robbinson messenger bag. bought it May 2016 at Saks and used it for about 1 month and now the flap where the gold hardware that holds the strap up is rubbing against the edge and is now ripping. 

what do i do?


----------



## reginaPhalange

There seems to be a lot of quality related issues in recent bags from the last 18 months or so, based on this thread as well as discussions I've had with others off the forum, which is extremely off-putting


----------



## annabellet

annabellet said:


> i have a TB robbinson messenger bag. bought it May 2016 at Saks and used it for about 1 month and now the flap where the gold hardware that holds the strap up is rubbing against the edge and is now ripping.
> 
> what do i do?


i was able to go to the TB store. i just told them i dont have the receipt and the sales person gave me a store credit.


----------



## lettuceshop

annabellet said:


> i was able to go to the TB store. i just told them i dont have the receipt and the sales person gave me a store credit.


That's great news, I'm happy that you got satisfaction.


----------



## WinnieBee

I don't know if any of you will have tips for me, but my TB decal recently fell off one of my Reva Tumbled Leather Flats (Royal Tan) while I was out shopping. I didn't notice until I got home and there was no chance of finding it if I retraced my steps. The problem is I bought these at Nordstrom Rack. I have contacted TB and they said since I did not purchase from them they cannot complete repairs on the shoe (which I find a bit ridiculous).  Any tips on what to do? I doubt Nord Rack would do anything because unlike Nordies they have a 90 day return policy. Any suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## reginaPhalange

WinnieBee said:


> I don't know if any of you will have tips for me, but my TB decal recently fell off one of my Reva Tumbled Leather Flats (Royal Tan) while I was out shopping. I didn't notice until I got home and there was no chance of finding it if I retraced my steps. The problem is I bought these at Nordstrom Rack. I have contacted TB and they said since I did not purchase from them they cannot complete repairs on the shoe (which I find a bit ridiculous).  Any tips on what to do? I doubt Nord Rack would do anything because unlike Nordies they have a 90 day return policy. Any suggestions are appreciated!


I take it they can't be returned? I'd try reaching out to TB customer service since this is a quality issue. Depending on how long you've had them they may be able to stand behind the brand's quality and do something!


----------



## WinnieBee

reginaPhalange said:


> I take it they can't be returned? I'd try reaching out to TB customer service since this is a quality issue. Depending on how long you've had them they may be able to stand behind the brand's quality and do something!



I have had them for around 20 months, almost two years so I doubt Nordstrom Rack would uphold anything.


----------



## reginaPhalange

WinnieBee said:


> I have had them for around 20 months, almost two years so I doubt Nordstrom Rack would uphold anything.


After 2 years definitely not, I thought it was a recent purchase (last 6 months). What I meant was contacting Tory Burch's CS since it's their product. If you've owned them for that long it may be best to just replace them, see if you can purchase the missing piece from TB, or see if you can pay to have them repaired by Tory Burch.


----------



## Lovingthebag

Just bought the Britten Shoulder bag. I love the bag, but the gold hardware T on the front scratched on the first carry. Now what? Just deal.....or know it will only get worse and return? TB claimed normal wear and tear and suggested i take it to a cobbler to have it buffed. Sigh.


----------



## ooodianaooo

I agree hit and miss.  Most of the shoes I use to buy from TB only last me the season and they start to look bad. I don't buy the handbags anymore because they just don't last.  I agree with a lot of the post here, I use to work at bloomingdales.  Nordstorms and bloomies have great return policies.  Just show them the wear and tear, and usually they are OK with helping you return, exchange, or fix it.


----------



## Adanner24

I wish the Fleming line was not made of lambskin. I really want to order one...but I feel like it will wear out quickly.


----------



## lettuceshop

Adanner24 said:


> I wish the Fleming line was not made of lambskin. I really want to order one...but I feel like it will wear out quickly.


I guess the question is how hard are you on your bags and how much do expect to be using it. Lambskin is really not that delicate, it stands up to some wear.  I don’t exactly baby my bags but I do have quite a varied collection so I rotate them quite a bit and all my bags are still in excellent shape.


----------



## Adanner24

lettuceshop said:


> I guess the question is how hard are you on your bags and how much do expect to be using it. Lambskin is really not that delicate, it stands up to some wear.  I don’t exactly baby my bags but I do have quite a varied collection so I rotate them quite a bit and all my bags are still in excellent shape.



I just got an LV speedy B 30 and I'm using it a few times a week. I kinda baby it, definitely apple garded the vachetta and keep it out of bad weather. But I don' just throw my bags around either. Maybe if it was from target or something but if I'm spending several $100 on a bag, I'm not gonna just church it to the backseat or throw it under the table at dinner. I just have heard it scratches easily and starts peeling :/


----------



## lettuceshop

No scratches there’s and definitely no peeling on mine ~


----------



## lettuceshop

Sorry should have read...no scratches and there’s no peeling anywhere on my Fleming.


----------



## Adanner24

How long have you had yours and what color do you have? I think I want a light color for spring and summer but definitely want the black as well.


----------



## lettuceshop

I’ve had it for at least 4 years, it’s the pale pink color..sorry it’s late and I can’t for the life of me think of what it was called.


----------



## Adanner24

Oh wow that' a long time. I know two of the newer colors are new mink and bedrock.


----------



## ReneeMer

That is what happened to mine.  I paid over $600 on mine and I was so excitied about it.  After two weeks, the corners were turning white and showing signs of wear.  And I tend to be very very careful with my bags.  Never again I will buy a fleming.  That was my personal experience


----------



## Adanner24

ReneeMer said:


> That is what happened to mine.  I paid over $600 on mine and I was so excitied about it.  After two weeks, the corners were turning white and showing signs of wear.  And I tend to be very very careful with my bags.  Never again I will buy a fleming.  That was my personal experience



What color did u get???


----------



## ReneeMer

Black


----------



## lettuceshop

I looked on the tag from mine...it was light oak.


----------



## harlem_cutie

I've owned many Flemings over the years and have never had any issues. I do not baby my bags at all but I am careful with them and do like tokeep them looking pristine as long as possible. I currently own none because I am downsizing my entire collection as I really own wear the same two bags both of which are Perry totes. 

Lambskin is prone to corner wear and creasing which is why it is delicate in that regard. As long as the bag is stored properly and the chains are tucked inside or wrapped I don't think you will have to baby it too much. The Light Oak and Mink colors are perfect neutrals for warmer weather.


----------



## kocathy

Tory Burch quality is great, worry-free.


----------



## Arianakim

Most probably not the best quality eh? I’ve worn these for about two months and this is what i get. On the other hand, my red minnies are doing so well and its been 4 years. I feel like their older lines have much better quality.


----------



## lettuceshop

Arianakim said:


> Most probably not the best quality eh? I’ve worn these for about two months and this is what i get. On the other hand, my red minnies are doing so well and its been 4 years. I feel like their older lines have much better quality.


Did you take them back to TB they usually have great customer service. How strange that the leather has rubbed off like that or is it suede, I can’t tell.


----------



## CaliLove21

I was looking around for a used double-zip Prada tote but couldn’t find one that didn’t look like it was thrown off a building and decided on the pink perforated mini double-zip Robinson. I absolutely LOVE it and have had no issues with it! I don’t know if it’s just this version of the bag but it feels very very well made. 
I loved it so much bought the smaller “micro” version (same color) but with this one I’ve had an issue where one of the side snaps won’t stay closed. It constantly pops open. The other side and the middle snap will stay but the one snap just will not cooperate. The snap almost feels loose and the micro bag is so “tight” when the sides fold in and you snap it it just wants to pop open to its original shape.


----------



## lettuceshop

Take it back to TB they’ll exchange it.


----------



## lil_twin_stars

I have been looking at the TB Fleming range for a while now.. I really love the quilted leather design! But I read many reviews that the lambskin is soft but so prone to scratches n wear& tear.. any comments on this? Or can anyone share if their Flemings lasted well? Thanks in advance!


----------



## lettuceshop

Mine is as good as new, no scratches but then again I baby my bags and dont use the Fleming every day.


----------



## lil_twin_stars

lettuceshop said:


> Mine is as good as new, no scratches but then again I baby my bags and dont use the Fleming every day.



Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lil_twin_stars

I’m eyeing this..


----------



## lifeinmylitas

lil_twin_stars said:


> I’m eyeing this..



beautiful bag! I would do it if i were you!


----------



## PatriciaW

lil_twin_stars said:


> I have been looking at the TB Fleming range for a while now.. I really love the quilted leather design! But I read many reviews that the lambskin is soft but so prone to scratches n wear& tear.. any comments on this? Or can anyone share if their Flemings lasted well? Thanks in advance!


Yes! Mine rubbed against my clothes and there’s this stretch of scruffed leather. But it’s ok to me cos it’s at the non exposed side. I feel most bags will have this issue. So not an issue to me


----------



## anabanana745

Has anyone been successful in getting TB or Neiman Marcus to replace/exchange a broken item? I’ve had a strap on my Miller sandals rip while I was in the airport and had to walk barefoot through LAX. Is this kind of thing normal wear and tear? I feel like it is not.


----------



## lettuceshop

anabanana745 said:


> Has anyone been successful in getting TB or Neiman Marcus to replace/exchange a broken item? I’ve had a strap on my Miller sandals rip while I was in the airport and had to walk barefoot through LAX. Is this kind of thing normal wear and tear? I feel like it is not.


I just had Troy Burch refund me for a pair of Lina slides I purchased from Neiman’s in March. First I contacted Neiman and they wouldn’t do anything so I wrote to Tory Burch customer service and I provided them with a photo and a copy of my receipt. They were wonderful and sent me a gift card immediately since I told them I was attending the re-opening of a TB store near me, normally they said the gift card would take 4-6 weeks. I buy quite a bit  from TB so they know my name and commented that I am a good customer.


----------



## nekocchama

If what I have is a gift receipt, would the customer service still willing to replace/fix my bag?

I'm new with this brand. Is TB has a different product for the boutique/outlet store and is there any way to differentiate them because I don't find any information on their website.


----------



## uhpharm01

Does Tory Burch have any comfortable shoes? Thank you


----------



## hyungakim

I gotta agree with this statement.
as u can see, some of item on official TB website doesn't state what "leather" it used. Unlike Coach.
Thus I guess the quality of the leather always change from time to time.
However, I really can't resist from buying this brands cause the collection is so nice.


----------



## Miss QQ

I really like the fleming convertible medium bag and I would like to get one in a pale colour, in Shell Pink, Silver Maple or Light Taupe. I'm concerned about colour transfer and the lambskin peeling at the back where it rubs against my clothes. I know that it's inevitable since lambskin is delicate and I don't want to baby my bag, but long can the bag last before it starts to look really worn down?

Also, is Silver Maple or Light Taupe a more neutral colour that can go with everything? I feel Silver Maple is a little dark and may look dull, while Light Taupe is a beige that may be hard to coordinate. I love the pink but I feel it may look too girly as I want a more classic look with this bag. Thanks!


----------



## harlem_cutie

Miss QQ said:


> I really like the fleming convertible medium bag and I would like to get one in a pale colour, in Shell Pink, Silver Maple or Light Taupe. I'm concerned about colour transfer and the lambskin peeling at the back where it rubs against my clothes. I know that it's inevitable since lambskin is delicate and I don't want to baby my bag, but long can the bag last before it starts to look really worn down?
> 
> Also, is Silver Maple or Light Taupe a more neutral colour that can go with everything? I feel Silver Maple is a little dark and may look dull, while Light Taupe is a beige that may be hard to coordinate. I love the pink but I feel it may look too girly as I want a more classic look with this bag. Thanks!



Silver Maple is a dark color. It's like a grayish brown. I spray Collonil to prevent color transfer on all my light colored bags. It is a protective film which may bother some people. Lambskin shows the most wear on corners. I don't baby any lambskin bags whether they are Chanel or Tory.


----------



## Miss QQ

Thanks! Do you feel that there is any differences between the Chanel and Tory's lambskin? Is one more durable than the other?

What is the visible effect or does the leather feels different after using Collonil? I can get Collonil here and a Mulberry SA has recommended it before but she didn't elaborate.


----------



## harlem_cutie

Miss QQ said:


> Thanks! Do you feel that there is any differences between the Chanel and Tory's lambskin? Is one more durable than the other?
> 
> What is the visible effect or does the leather feels different after using Collonil? I can get Collonil here and a Mulberry SA has recommended it before but she didn't elaborate.



Chanel lambskin is much, much softer and thus more delicate, especially on bags made after 2016. They show water spots really easily which is why I spray the Collonil Carbon Pro. It's a repellant so it works by leaving a microfilm to prevent water spots and color transfer.If it's not applied correctly then the item will have shiny, uneven spots. I usually do light two coats spread out over 4 days and have never had an issue. I always treat my light colored bags before wearing as pretty much any type of clothing will bleed onto leather, especially on hot days. This was recommended to me to treat custom leather seats in my car. The interior still looks pristine and it's a very light baby blue. 

This what you want - https://www.collonil.com/en/products/waterproofing/carbon-pro


----------



## Miss QQ

Does the Collonil Carbon Pro work better? The Mulberry SA recommend the Waterstop. Do you know the differences, like the Carbon Pro requires more skills to apply correctly than the Waterstop? Or the Waterstop is less protective?
I want to use it although I'm scared of ruining my new bag! I have a Mulberry pink wallet years ago that got lots of water stains and I feel really sad. That was before so heard of Collonil. If I get a light coloured Tory I will use protection spray!

https://www.collonil.com/en/products/waterproofing/waterstop-classic-200-ml


----------



## Heyitsce

harlem_cutie said:


> I've owned many Flemings over the years and have never had any issues. I do not baby my bags at all but I am careful with them and do like tokeep them looking pristine as long as possible. I currently own none because I am downsizing my entire collection as I really own wear the same two bags both of which are Perry totes.
> 
> Lambskin is prone to corner wear and creasing which is why it is delicate in that regard. As long as the bag is stored properly and the chains are tucked inside or wrapped I don't think you will have to baby it too much. The Light Oak and Mink colors are perfect neutrals for warmer weather.


I'm thinking of downsizing all my bags too. Do you have any tips?


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Hi! I’m having an issue with my Fleming Hobo where the leather is ripping around where it’s intertwined in the metal chains. I just posted. I’m considering popping by the store tomorrow. What’s all of your thoughts... is this common as it’s almost new, worn 5 times and use delicately.


----------



## harlem_cutie

UmmIbrahim said:


> Hi! I’m having an issue with my Fleming Hobo where the leather is ripping around where it’s intertwined in the metal chains. I just posted. I’m considering popping by the store tomorrow. What’s all of your thoughts... is this common as it’s almost new, worn 5 times and use delicately.



definitely take it back! A new bag should not be falling apart.


----------



## Mirartista

Hello, I’m considering to purchase few knitwear items and still couldn’t find any information about quality. Anyway here stays “dry clean”. Have someone washed the knitwear in the wash machine? I have experience with Burberry cashmere but not with TB


----------



## donutsprinkles

I know this is an old topic, but I am interested in people who are still buying Tory Burch handbags in 2020. I saw the quilted Soft Fleming shoulder bags in person recently, and the chains felt a lot lighter than the Kira mixed material shoulder bags or even the original Fleming shoulder bags.
I think Tory Burch bags are quite expensive when compared to other contemporary brands (I mainly have Coach 1941 as a comparison), and I am wondering if everyone thinks their quality warrants it, especially bags issued in 2019 and 2020.


----------



## lil_twin_stars

I just bought the star-studded woc last year. I must say the lambskin feels so “thin” n before I start using the woc, there are areas where the leather looks almost gg to peel/flake. N when using it, I accidentally scratch the leather with my nails. Sadly, the Mark is permanent =(


----------



## donutsprinkles

lil_twin_stars said:


> I just bought the star-studded woc last year. I must say the lambskin feels so “thin” n before I start using the woc, there are areas where the leather looks almost gg to peel/flake. N when using it, I accidentally scratch the leather with my nails. Sadly, the Mark is permanent =(


The peeling/flaking appearance is definitely a turn off. I desire to keep bags that are this expensive (=T*ory Burch expensive*) for at least 15-20 years. I'm sorry it's happening to you. Of course, only 1 bag of mine is that old (about 40 years old), and it's a fancy beadwork bag that I can only use when I go to events/theatre.


----------



## lil_twin_stars

donutsprinkles said:


> The peeling/flaking appearance is definitely a turn off. I desire to keep bags that are this expensive (=T*ory Burch expensive*) for at least 15-20 years. I'm sorry it's happening to you. Of course, only 1 bag of mine is that old (about 40 years old), and it's a fancy beadwork bag that I can only use when I go to events/theatre.



yes. Leather bags do take some effort to maintain. Too dry n the leather may develop cracks. Too much moisture it may get mouldy. Beads are hardy. 
I like my denim bag.. cloth is quite carefree too.


----------



## lil_twin_stars

I do own a TB Alexa.. it’s made of calf/cow skin instead of lambskin n it’s so hardy! 
still looks as good as new after a few uses!


----------



## donutsprinkles

lil_twin_stars said:


> yes. Leather bags do take some effort to maintain. Too dry n the leather may develop cracks. Too much moisture it may get mouldy. Beads are hardy.
> I like my denim bag.. cloth is quite carefree too.


I am staying away from fabric bags because I find it can snag easily and lose its shape (despite stuffing), ruining the original look. I haven't had a 100% cotton denim bag yet. I've never had a cloth bag that lasted me more than 2 years--they pill, snag or the leather trimmings don't look as nice anymore (wrinkling, etc.). From what I can see, I should avoid TB lambskin. 

Maybe the Miller, McGraw or Perry lines with pebbled leather make the best sense, even if they're not as pretty as the Fleming or Georgia collections.


----------



## jblended

donutsprinkles said:


> I think Tory Burch bags are quite expensive when compared to other contemporary brands (I mainly have Coach 1941 as a comparison), and I am wondering if everyone thinks their quality warrants it, especially bags issued in 2019 and 2020.


IMHO, there's no way to compare TB to 1941. Coach wins all day, every day. Especially the 1941 bags- just amazing quality.
Tory Burch leather is thinner, designed to last a couple of years (vs 1941 that will last a lifetime), thus not worth the hefty price tag to me.


----------



## Sarah03

I have a Fleming Backpack and a Kira Shoulder bag. I think the leather on them is nice and it has held up well, but I will note that I rotate my bags frequently. I don’t think the bags are worth their full retail price, so definitely wait for their tiered sales to purchase.
I’m planning to buy the soft Fleming in black next.
(I’ve attached a pic of my TB bags with my Chloe)


----------



## donutsprinkles

jblended said:


> IMHO, there's no way to compare TB to 1941. Coach wins all day, every day. Especially the 1941 bags- just amazing quality.
> Tory Burch leather is thinner, designed to last a couple of years (vs 1941 that will last a lifetime), thus not worth the hefty price tag to me.


Yes, I feared this response: that the TB quality is nothing compared to an established brand like Coach, especially 1941. I guess it's just the marketing and the target customer base who are willing/able to pay more for short-term style? It doesn't seem very luxury to me, to degrade after a few years at $500-$700 USD...



Sarah03 said:


> I have a Fleming Backpack and a Kira Shoulder bag. I think the leather on them is nice and it has held up well, but I will note that I rotate my bags frequently. I don’t think the bags are worth their full retail price, so definitely wait for their tiered sales to purchase.
> I’m planning to buy the soft Fleming in black next.
> (I’ve attached a pic of my TB bags with my Chloe)
> 
> View attachment 4803623



You have beautiful bags. I love the Chloe saddle bag's richness. The Fleming Backpack looks adorable! I too want a Soft Fleming, but I think I'll wait for a sale. Have you seen it in person yet? Do you think there will be an Autumn 2020 sale or promo code for "staple colors/bags", given the current coronavirus climate?


----------



## Sarah03

donutsprinkles said:


> Yes, I feared this response: that the TB quality is nothing compared to an established brand like Coach, especially 1941. I guess it's just the marketing and the target customer base who are willing/able to pay more for short-term style? It doesn't seem very luxury to me, to degrade after a few years at $500-$700 USD...
> 
> 
> 
> You have beautiful bags. I love the Chloe saddle bag's richness. The Fleming Backpack looks adorable! I too want a Soft Fleming, but I think I'll wait for a sale. Have you seen it in person yet? Do you think there will be an Autumn 2020 sale or promo code for "staple colors/bags", given the current coronavirus climate?


Thank you! 
I have seen the Soft Fleming in person. I think it is a good quality bag, & it’s definitely worth the price at 30% off. It should hold up pretty well, IMO! The black one was included in the last sale (April?) so I don’t see why it wouldn’t be included this fall. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Lovethatjourney

donutsprinkles said:


> I know this is an old topic, but I am interested in people who are still buying Tory Burch handbags in 2020. I saw the quilted Soft Fleming shoulder bags in person recently, and the chains felt a lot lighter than the Kira mixed material shoulder bags or even the original Fleming shoulder bags.
> I think Tory Burch bags are quite expensive when compared to other contemporary brands (I mainly have Coach 1941 as a comparison), and I am wondering if everyone thinks their quality warrants it, especially bags issued in 2019 and 2020.



I have both the soft Fleming and original Fleming. I think my soft Fleming is holding up better than my original. I love the original but the lambskin is extremely prone to rubbing off against clothes even though I baby my bag. The soft one somehow seems less fragile (but far from hardy), maybe because it’s less boxy?

I love Tory Burch for the style but besides my distressed chevron tote, all my TB bags don’t hold up as well as I would expect from a designer brand. I won’t be buying any more lambskin in the future.


----------



## donutsprinkles

Sarah03 said:


> Thank you!
> I have seen the Soft Fleming in person. I think it is a good quality bag, & it’s definitely worth the price at 30% off. It should hold up pretty well, IMO! The black one was included in the last sale (April?) so I don’t see why it wouldn’t be included this fall. Fingers crossed!!


You were right! It’s included in the Fall event sale for 30% off. I think I might pick up a few things now that they’re reduced. I’m hoping that I can use them in 2021.


----------



## Gabs007

I am not sure about the bags, and they aren't really me, but I bought leather boots and some items of clothing, and they seem to be quite good. I had the boots resoled twice, have them for about 7 years now and walk the hell out of them in the winter


----------



## highrider9o9

the new Eleanor bags seem like they're made very well!


----------



## techfool

I bought my first TB this month so can't say how it will hold up over time. It's the triple compartment perry tote in pebbled leather, heron grey. The leather seems durable, the finishing of the bag is very smooth and uniform as is the stitching. It feels as though it will hold it's shape well without being too stiff.  Unlike my MJ bowling bag from bag in the day which has sagged horribly. My previous big bags have been nylon as they are light but they were dragging down my more ladylike outfits.  I think my Perry is great quality even at full price but I got it with a discount code from Zalando.  Its certainly encouraged me to put TB on my go-to list.

The only Coach I've seen IRL is in TKMaxx.  Although the pebbled leather is thicker and feels less plasticky than TB I wasn't looking for a rugged bag.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

I have a pebbled leather convertible flap bag, leather pouch crossbody, clutch in smooth leather as well as leather card cases - including silver quilted. I use my TB bags and SLGs, and none do not reflect any wear. I feel TB is less sensitive than LV IMO.


----------



## J Oona

My Robinson Woc's gold logo already chipped away without even wearing it out once. It may have been chipped from the start but I didn't look ><


----------



## Lulumelons

I am very impressed with Tory Burch's Kira chevron, both the convertible shoulder bag & the chevron top handle.

The lambskin was so buttery soft I would compare them to my chanel lambskin reissue and chanel trendy cc. (Chanels are studier & structured but it should because the price?!)

Love kira very much & they are actually so lightweight & lowkey I've been carrying TTs out more than CCs  

Thinking of getting them in all colours. I think they really improved & are improving their quality. *chefs kiss*


----------



## DS2006

My current TB purses are in pebbled leather, and it is thick and durable. I do plan on getting a Kira and Fleming soon, especially since they have updated the Fleming. I just think TB has the best styles in the contemporary designer category.


----------



## mantarayray

Has anyone of you knows the difference of a retail and outlet tory burch bags?

This one's from outlet (accdng to the person who sold me this).
Is tory burch purposedly changing some details for their retail and outlet items?

Look at the gold tone between clasps and the zipper. The zipper gold tone seems lighter but the hardware of the clasps seems very yellow which is similar to that of the website.

Also notice the stamp of the tory burch in front. The NEW YORK isnt aligned at the center.

I dont know if its a quality issue thats why its sold in the outlet or if this is fake. I peeled the leather of the ignignia tag of this bag to check if its real leather. It is real.


----------



## onesmallchimera

mantarayray said:


> Has anyone of you knows the difference of a retail and outlet tory burch bags?
> 
> This one's from outlet (accdng to the person who sold me this).
> Is tory burch purposedly changing some details for their retail and outlet items?
> 
> Look at the gold tone between clasps and the zipper. The zipper gold tone seems lighter but the hardware of the clasps seems very yellow which is similar to that of the website.
> 
> Also notice the stamp of the tory burch in front. The NEW YORK isnt aligned at the center.
> 
> I dont know if its a quality issue thats why its sold in the outlet or if this is fake. I peeled the leather of the ignignia tag of this bag to check if its real leather. It is real.
> 
> View attachment 4994413
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994414



my outlet bag fell apart after a few weeks of use. Ditto for the outlet shoes I purchased.

My TB stellas that I bought in 2010 lasted until last summer.


----------



## mantarayray

onesmallchimera said:


> my outlet bag fell apart after a few weeks of use. Ditto for the outlet shoes I purchased.
> 
> My TB stellas that I bought in 2010 lasted until last summer.


Oh so outlet versions kinda bad.
Update with my bag. Its actually fake. I just purchased the same bag directly from the TB website and there are clear details between the two


----------



## IntheOcean

mantarayray said:


> Oh so outlet versions kinda bad.
> Update with my bag. Its actually fake. I just purchased the same bag directly from the TB website and there are clear details between the two


That's awful. Hopefully you'll be able to return the fake bag and get your money back.


----------



## tereeeyaki

Is there kira chevron convertible being sold in outlet stores? Anyone who purchased one in an outlet, how's the quality, wear and tear?


----------



## Sarah03

tereeeyaki said:


> Is there kira chevron convertible being sold in outlet stores? Anyone who purchased one in an outlet, how's the quality, wear and tear?


I have one from the boutique that has held up very well. If you watch the website you can buy seasonal colors at a discounted price. Also, www.6pm.com has several seasonal colors on sale right now.


----------



## tereeeyaki

Sarah03 said:


> I have one from the boutique that has held up very well. If you watch the website you can buy seasonal colors at a discounted price. Also, www.6pm.com has several seasonal colors on sale right now.



Thanks for the tip! But I've been eyeing the black one in large for the longest time now. My savings currently doesn't allow me to get one from a boutique so outlet store to the rescue.


----------



## Sarah03

tereeeyaki said:


> Thanks for the tip! But I've been eyeing the black one in large for the longest time now. My savings currently doesn't allow me to get one from a boutique so outlet store to the rescue.


I hope you find one! They really are great bags!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

2 of my 3 TB bags were purchased in the outlet about 3 years ago. Periodically, I clean and condition the leather. Both bags have been in the rain, used at amusement parks, and still look great!


----------



## Jojokuek

Hi all, just curious does TB bags hardware colour peel off and leather too?


----------



## Lovethatjourney

Jojokuek said:


> Hi all, just curious does TB bags hardware colour peel off and leather too?


All my gold hardware fades after a few months of (not even heavy) use. In terms of leather it depends on which kind. TB lambskin is extremely prone to rubbing and peeling but pebble leather is quite durable.


----------



## Jojokuek

Lovethatjourney said:


> All my gold hardware fades after a few months of (not even heavy) use. In terms of leather it depends on which kind. TB lambskin is extremely prone to rubbing and peeling but pebble leather is quite durable.



I see.. that’s what happened to my TB Fleming.. was wondering if these peeling can be restored..


----------



## Lovethatjourney

Jojokuek said:


> I see.. that’s what happened to my TB Fleming.. was wondering if these peeling can be restored..


I have a small Fleming too and I was so disappointed at the quality. It looks so beat up even though I only used it on the weekends.

I still have few other TB bags and I find the Fleming collection to be the worst in quality even though I love the look.


----------



## Jojokuek

Lovethatjourney said:


> I have a small Fleming too and I was so disappointed at the quality. It looks so beat up even though I only used it on the weekends.
> 
> I still have few other TB bags and I find the Fleming collection to be the worst in quality even though I love the look.



yea was so disappointed with the quality that has paid.


----------



## alice87

I have two bags. Kira has damaged corners, but the leather is soft, and it is lambskin, I don't think it would be different with any other lambskin. I have at least 6 pairs of shoes. One from 2010, still look great, walk in them in the rain etc, no issues.
I only had one piece of clothing - corduroy pants. The cut was exceptional, the best corduroy. After a year they ripped on my back completely during school test. I would not say I was excited when this happened. I never looked at any clothing item by her. I wrote on Facebook, they told me to contact them and never replied back. My conclusion - they don't stand behind their products. If it is ok quality, it is going to be ok, if not, as a consumer you need to deal with consequences.


----------



## misskittencat

Hi everyone,

Does any happen to have the laser cut Fleming? I know the lambskin ones have quality issues, but the laser cut ones seemed to have much better quality when I saw them in store. So, I'm curious if that's true or not!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Lulumelons said:


> I am very impressed with Tory Burch's Kira chevron, both the convertible shoulder bag & the chevron top handle.
> 
> The lambskin was so buttery soft I would compare them to my chanel lambskin reissue and chanel trendy cc. (Chanels are studier & structured but it should because the price?!)
> 
> Love kira very much & they are actually so lightweight & lowkey I've been carrying TTs out more than CCs
> 
> Thinking of getting them in all colours. I think they really improved & are improving their quality. *chefs kiss*



How have your Kiras held up? Do you still use them regularly?


----------

